# Disque dur effacé et pas de Mac OS X pour réinstaller



## magalis2121 (30 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,
Voici mon soucis. Il y a environs une année mon iMac a planter suite à une mise a jour importante mais je ne saurai vous dire exactement de quelle mise a jour il s'agit. Aujourd'hui j'ai pris le temps pour essayer de dépanner mon iMac qui restait à la base bloquer sur la pomme et s'éteignait juste après que la barre de progression arrivait à la fin. Apres une PRAM j'ai réussi a atterri sur une fenêtre qui me donne le choix d aller sur l'utilitaire de disque et de reinstaller le Mac OS. Le soucis est que j'ai formater mon disque dur et je ne possède pas de clé notable avec un Mac os x ni d'un cd d'installation. Mon iMac est de 2011. 
Alors quand je choisis l'option réinstaller Mac os x Maverick ( c'est celui qui me propose en premier), je clique sur installer, il me demande d'accepter les conditions et je le fais. Puis là il me demande mon Apple id et mon mot de passe que je saisis. Et là j'ai ce message: " l'article est temporairement indisponible". Et là je suis bloquée car impossible de reinstaller un Mac os x. Je pense qu'il me faudrait un cd d'installation ou autre mais où l'obtenir? Et sera t'il accepté? Parce que aller sur MAC APp je ne peux pas vu que mon iMac ne fonctionne plus. Bref, peut être quelqu'un pourra m'aider.
Magali


----------



## pascalformac (30 Novembre 2014)

bienvenue
les seuls moyens depuis ton mac  d'avoir Mavericks  sont  l'app store (  si OS  X installé)  ou le CMD R si disque reformaté et  mavericks OS d'origine

ou
recuperer l'installateur mavericks depuis un autre mac en passant une session et l'appli App store   avec  TON Apple ID
et tu le mets sur une clef bootable ou partition de disque externe bootable
pour ensuite l'installer sur ton mac
ou tu fais faire l'install directement via le mac 2 connecté à l'imac

ou
amener le imac ( c'est lourd) chez un vendeur Apple

--
evidemment tu te serais évité tous ces soucis si tu avais 
-téléchargé mavericks  (et gardé l'installateur)
-fait des sauvegardes 
(notamment un clone  bootable qui aurait permis soit de tout remettre , soit d'installer mavericks)


----------



## macomaniac (30 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour *Magalis*.

Le programme interne (EFI de la Carte-Mère) de ton _iMac_ possède la fonctionnalité : _Restauration par internet_, qui lui permet de démarrer sur le disque distant d'une Recovery on-line stockée sur les serveurs Apple.

Pour activer cette fonction, démarre avec les touches *&#8984;&#8997;R* (cmd alt R) tenues pressées. Un logo montrant un globe terrestre en rotation signale que ton Mac est en train de démarrer par internet. Compte 10' rien que pour le démarrage.

Tu te retrouves dans l'environnement d'une Recovery ressemblant trait pour trait à celui de la Recovery HD du disque interne. Sauf que l'OS téléchargeable par la fonctionnalité : _Ré-installer OS X_ n'est pas la version synchrone de celui du disque du Mac, mais l'OS-base installé d'usine (ou considéré tel pour des Macs fournis avec «Snow Léopard»  et rétro-activement bénéficiaires de la restauration par internet : dans ce cas, l'OS considéré comme OS-base est le 1er OS dématérialisé = «Lion 10.7»). Que ton _iMac_ soit un _mid_2011_ ou un _late_2011_, dans les 2 cas tu peux récupérer «Lion» de cette manière [NB. Si ton _iMac_ est un _mid_2011_, il t'a été fourni avec un DVD d'install - gris- de «Snow Léopard 10.6.6» qui te permettrait de ré-installer un système si tu le retrouvais].

Si tu ne rencontres pas de message : 'article temporairement indisponible', tu devrais pouvoir télécharger «Lion 10.7.0» et l'installer sur ton Disque. À toi ensuite de mettre cet OS à niveau vers des versions d'OSX ultérieures via l'AppStore si tu te souhaites.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Novembre 2014)

macomaniac a raison  pour la restauration internet cas standard


mais quand un disque est reformaté CMD R ou CMD ALT R arrivent sur la même chose: restauration internet


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2014)

Mais Magalis n'a pas pu effacer TOUT le disque (y compris partition Recovery) puisque ne disposant pas de support bootable externe.

Donc ce qui a été effacé, c'est seulement Macintosh HD --> la Recovery Mavericks est toujours présente.

Dans ce cas : 

Cmd + r appelle Mavericks ("Restauration OS X")

Cmd + Alt + r appelle Lion ("Restauration Internet")

NB : il faudra effacer TOUT le disque pour pouvoir installer Lion !


----------



## pascalformac (30 Novembre 2014)

pour l'instant on ne sait pas comment fut fait ce "reformatage"
 donc les deux cas pourraient  s'appliquer 
-
je tablerai sur soit serveur occupé  soit  paumé pour une raison encore floue


----------



## galjb (30 Mai 2017)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai un souci semblable: 
HD effacé et plus de base pour réinstaller. 

Le CD d'installation que je croyais être celui de mon ordinateur est rejeté… donc je n'ai pas le bon (j'ai fait un gros ménage un jour…), suis mal!
Pour réparer le disque j'ai démarré en mode Recovery et j'ai "effacer" pour réinstaller (OS Sierra), mais le HD s'est volatilisé, je ne peux donc rien faire sur ce volume.

Je suis coincée donc dans Utilitaire macOS X, impuissante:
Réinstaller => mon HDRecovery est "verrouillé"
Restaurer à partir de TM => il cherche indéfiniment le disque
Utilitaire de disque => je n'ai plus que le SATA en Interne (et tout échoue), et Apple dit Image Media + OSX Base system en Image de disque.

Que puis-je faire?
Mon iMac date de 2009 – le hotliner d'Apple que j'ai eu n'y arrive pas (système trop ancien!)

Merci de votre aide et franchise
B


----------



## macomaniac (30 Mai 2017)

Bonjour *galjb
*
Une fois démarrée en mode *Recovery* (ta seule option actuelle) > va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu : _Utilitaires_ > sous-menu : Terminal.

Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative :

```
diskutil list
```
 et ↩︎ (presse la touche "_Entrée_" du clavier pour activer la commande)


cette commande va retourner le tableau des disques attachés à ton Mac (en interne / externe > physiques > virtuels) > avec leurs tables de partition > et leurs partitions décrites en format > nom > taille > identifiant d'appareil.

la série de micro-disques listés correspond à des *RAMDisks* (images-disques en *RAM*) > dans le volume desquels ont été clonés à la volée des dossiers-Système du *Recovery OS* sur lequel tu as démarré. Ces disques en *RAM* s'effaceront à l'extinction ou au re-démarrage.
----------

Pour poster ici ce tableau > voici :


tu le sélectionnes > *⌘C *pour copier dans le presse-papier > *⌘Q* pour quitter le «Terminal» ;
option "Obtenir de l'aide en ligne" (dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires OS X) > ce qui lance un navigateur «Safari» ;
page Apple par défaut > un clic sur l'adresse de haut de page pour l'éditer > saisis : *macgénération* (tout court : c'est une barre de recherche Google) et valide avec "_Entrée_" ;
tu atteins le site MacGé > les forums > tu te connectes > ce fil > bouton *⌹* dans la petite barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : *</> Code* > *⌘V* pour coller dans la fenêtre de code > Insérer.

=> ces informations permettront de savoir si le disque de ton Mac est identifié.


----------



## macomaniac (30 Mai 2017)

..


----------



## galjb (30 Mai 2017)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:       Microsoft Basic Data                         7.8 GB     disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk2

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk16

-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (30 Mai 2017)

Le disque de ton Mac est bien identifié comme *disk0* > taille *500 Go*.

La partition principale de l'OS a manifestement été supprimée > et virée à de l'espace lbre qui n'apparaît donc plus comme une partition montant un volume.

Afin de connaître exactement la distribution des blocs logiques sur le disque > passe la commande :

```
gpt show /dev/disk0
```
 et poste le tableau retourné comme tu l'as déjà très bien fait.


----------



## galjb (30 Mai 2017)

(toujours un grand merci pour ce suivi!)


```
-bash-3.2# gpt show /dev/disk0
gpt show: /dev/disk0: Suspicious MBR at sector 0
      start       size  index  contents
          0          1         MBR
          1          1         Pri GPT header
          2         32         Pri GPT table
         34          6        
         40     409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
     409640       2008        
     411648   15239168      2  GPT part - EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7
   15650816  959852776        
  975503592    1269536      3  GPT part - 426F6F74-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  976773128          7        
  976773135         32         Sec GPT table
  976773167          1         Sec GPT header
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (30 Mai 2017)

L'espace libre principal est la bande de *959852776* blocs situéz entre la partition n°2 *Microsoft Basic Data* > la partition n°3 *Recovery HD*.

Je pense que la meilleure façon de recréer une partition sans compromettre la «Recovery HD» est la suivante :

*- a)* tu passes d'abord la commande :

```
gpt remove -i 2 /dev/disk0
```


ce qui va supprimer la partition *Microsoft Basic Data* en la virant à des blocs libres.

*- b)* puis tu passes la commande :

```
gpt add -b 409641 -s 975093950 -i 2 -t hfs /dev/disk0
```

(attention aux nombres ! essaie de ne pas te planter à la saisie)

qui va recréer une partition unique n°2 (sans volume) entre les partitions n°1 et n°3.

=> passe alors les 2 commandes (l'une après l'autre) :

```
gpt show /dev/disk0
diskutil list
```
 et poste ici les 2 tableaux retournés que je vois où on en est.


----------



## galjb (30 Mai 2017)

Ah, problème ave la 1e commande: gpt remove : unable to open device '//dev/disk0': >Ressource busy
-bash-3.2#


----------



## macomaniac (30 Mai 2017)

Zut ! autant pour moi.

Il n'est pas possible de manipuler la table de partition d'un disque si un de ses volumes est monté. Or le volume de la partition n°3 *Recovery HD* est forcément monté > puisque tu es démarrée sur le *Recovery OS* recelé dans une image-disque de ce volume monté. Donc on ne peut pas démonter ledit volume.

----------

Bon : on va s'y prendre autrement. D'une manière que j'avais écartée > car risquée pour la *Recovery HD* située en queue de disque actuellement.

Tu passes la commande :

```
diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" disk0s2
```

(mets bien *"Macintosh HD"* entre *""*)

qui va reformater l'actuelle partition *Microsoft Basic Data* en une partition *Apple_HFS* montant un volume *Macintosh HD* de *7,8 Go*.

Puis tu passes la commande :

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b
```


destinée à récupérer l'espace libre situé en-dessous à la partition *Macintosh HD*.

NB Je n'aime pas passer ce type de commande > avec une *Recovery HD* en queue de disque et l'espace libre situé au milieu > de peur d'entraîner la *Recovery HD* dans le processus de récupération d'espace. À toi de voir si tu risques le coup.


----------



## galjb (30 Mai 2017)

Eh bien allons-y quand même – faut payer pour voir, parfois…
Voilà:


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" disk0s2
Started erase on disk0s2
Unmounting disk
Erasing
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s2 as a 7 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 8192k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
-bash-3.2# diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b
Resizing to full size (fit to fill)
Started partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Error: -69743: The new size must be different than the existing size
-bash-3.2#
```

 ça n'a pas l'air satisfaisant cependant. Qu'en dis-tu/dites-vous?


----------



## macomaniac (30 Mai 2017)

Passe les 3 commandes (informatives) :

```
diskutil list
gpt show /dev/disk0
ls /Volumes
```
(le "*l*" de "*ls*" est la minuscule de la lettre "*L*")


qui vont retourner le tableau des partitions > le tableau des blocs > le tableau des volumes montés.

=> poste ces 3 tableaux ici. Je suis en train de réfléchir à un contournement...


----------



## galjb (30 Mai 2017)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            7.8 GB     disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk2

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk16

-bash-3.2# gpt show /dev/disk0
      start       size  index  contents
          0          1         PMBR
          1          1         Pri GPT header
          2         32         Pri GPT table
         34          6        
         40     409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
     409640       2008        
     411648   15239168      2  GPT part - 48465300-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
   15650816  959852776        
  975503592    1269536      3  GPT part - 426F6F74-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  976773128          7        
  976773135         32         Sec GPT table
  976773167          1         Sec GPT header
-bash-3.2# ls /Volumes
Image Volume        Macintosh HD        OS X Base System
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (30 Mai 2017)

Comme tu peux le voir  dans le tableau des blocs --> la bande considérable d'espace libre (*959852776* blocs) est située entre la partition n°2 *Macintosh HD* et la partition n°3 *Recovery HD* (support du *Recovery OS* sur lequel tu es démarrée).

Le problème est que > si l'on veut récupérer de l'espace libre à la partition n°2 en opérant depuis un Système dépendant d'une partition *Recovery HD* > c'est en-dessous de cette *Recovery HD* que l'espace libre est cherché (car en principe la *Recovery HD* est toujours accollée dirrectement à sa partition-Système supérieure) > et il n'en est pas trouvé sur ton disque > car l'espace libre se situe en-dessus de la *Recovery HD* dans ton cas (suite à la suppression de la partition-Système de l'OS). D'où l'allégation :

```
Error: -69743: The new size must be different than the existing size
```
 (car il n'y a pas d'espace récupérable en-dessous de la *Recovery HD* au profit de la partition *Macintosh HD* n°2).

Donc il va falloir manœuvrer. Passe encore la commande informative :

```
ls /Volumes/"Image Volume"
```
 et poste le court tableau retourné > que je vérifie si c'est bien l'intitulé cryptique du volume *Recovery HD* monté.


----------



## galjb (30 Mai 2017)

```
-bash-3.2# ls /Volumes/"Image Volume"
.TemporaryItems        .fseventsd        com.apple.recovery.boot
.Trashes        .metadata_never_index
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (30 Mai 2017)

Comme tu peux le voir > le dossier *com.apple.recovery.boot* est celui qui contient les composants de démarrage du *Recovery OS *sur lequel tu es actuellement démarrée. Il s'en déduit que l'intitulé *Image Volume* désigne le volume actuellement monté sur la partition *disk0s3 Recovery HD*.

L'idée générale est de créer un clone de cette partition *Recovery HD* > juste à toucher l'actuelle partition *Macintosh HD* > de manière à ce que l'espace libre soit désormais en-dessous de ce clone de *Recovery HD*. Puis démarrer sur ce clone de *Recovery HD* > ce qui fait que l'espace libre étant situé en-dessous > une commande de re-dimensionnement de *Macintosh HD* sera cette fois-ci honorée.

----------

Donc dans un premier temps > il convient de créer le clone de la *Recovery HD* > ce qui va impliquer une suite de commandes.

Passe d'abord la commande :

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 6g jhfs+ "Recovery HD" 650m free null 0b
```
(attention à la saisie un peu complexe. Mets bien *"Recovery HD"* entre *""*)


qui va rétrécir la *Macintosh HD* à *6 Go* > pour créer une *Recovery HD* de *650 Mo* dans un format provisoire *Apple_HFS* > remontant un volume *Recovery HD* > l'excédent étant viré à de l'espace libre.

Cela fait > repasse les 2 commandes informatives :

```
diskutil list
ls /Volumes
```
 et poste les tableaux > que je vérifie si tout est en ordre à cette étape.


----------



## macomaniac (30 Mai 2017)

..


----------



## macomaniac (30 Mai 2017)

(excuse ces faux messages --> à la charnière d'un changement de pages dans un fil > j'expérimente un bogue qui m'empêche de visionner mon dernier message > à moins que j'ajoute un pseudo-message)


----------



## galjb (30 Mai 2017)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 6g jhfs+ "Recovery HD" 650m free null 0b
Resizing to 6000000000 bytes and adding 2 partitions
Started partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Verifying the disk
Verifying file system
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Resizing
Shrinking file system
Copying booter
Modifying partition map
A problem occurred; undoing all changes
Error: -69822: Couldn't rediscover disk after operation
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            6.0 GB     disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s5
   5:                  Apple_HFS                         650.0 MB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk2

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk16

-bash-3.2# ls /Volumes
Image Volume        Macintosh HD        OS X Base System
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (30 Mai 2017)

Salut

Perso j'aurais tenté :
*diskutil umountdisk /dev/disk0*
puis
*gpt remove -i 2 /dev/disk0*
puis
*gpt add -b 409640 -s 975093950 -i 2 -t hfs /dev/disk0
*
Edit : avec les commandes intermédiaires passée, ça risque de coincer.
Il faudrait refaire un :
*gpt show /dev/disk0*


----------



## macomaniac (30 Mai 2017)

@ *Jean*. Déjà tenté au message #13. Impossible de passer ces commandes *gpt* sans démonter le volume *Image Volume* de la *Recovery HD* > ce qui est impossible > puisqu'il sert de base au *Recovery OS* démarré.

Je te prierais de ne pas t'immiscer dans ce fil - j'ai assez de pain sur la planche comme ça.

------

@ *galjb*

Hé ! Hé ! le *kernel* (noyau) du *Recovery OS* est un peu paumé dans ses chargements de partitions.

*Re-démarre* une fois > reboote en mode *Recovery* > repasse les 2 commandes :

```
diskutil list
ls /Volumes
```
 et poste les tableaux retournés - sûrement apurés.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (30 Mai 2017)

Ho ho je te laisse volontier faire. Merci en retour d'avoir les mêmes attentions.
Simplement à ma connaissance un démarrage en Recovery se fait en mémoire et n'empêche nullement de démonter un disque.
Bonne continuation.


----------



## macomaniac (30 Mai 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> démarrage en Recovery se fait en mémoire et n'empêche nullement de démonter un disque.



Quand *galjb* aura posté ses tableaux > il sera aisé de lui demander de passer une commande informative qui tranchera la question.

À mon sens > il n'y a que quelques dossiers du *Recovery OS* qui soient clonés dans des images-disques en *RAM* > mais pas l'image-disque *BaseSystem.dmg* support du volume *OS X Base System* du *Recovery OS* > laquelle reste recelée dans le volume monté de la *Recovery HD* > intitulé ici *Image Volume*. Volume par conséquent in-démontable.

L'exception a été l'OS «Yosemite» > où le démarrage par *⌘R* induisait un clonage intégral du dossier de boot en *RAM* > et par suite un démarrage *Recovery* sur la *RAM*.


----------



## galjb (30 Mai 2017)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            6.0 GB     disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS                         650.0 MB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk2

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk16

-bash-3.2# ls /Volumes
Image Volume        Macintosh HD        OS X Base System
-bash-3.2#
```

Je vais devoir partir (un bb m'attend), je n'aurai le temps de poursuivre que jeudi dans l'après midi où je serais libérée de toute surveillance… Je n'ai pas vu le temps passer! Merci pour tout ce temps consacré aujourd'hui à ce soucis. J'espère que tu auras quelque dispo jeudi – si ce n'est pas le cas, je t'attends!
Merci, merci, merci, merci
B


----------



## macomaniac (30 Mai 2017)

Tu peux toujours passer en vitesse la commande :

```
diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ "Recovery HD" disk0s4
```
 et dire si elle a réussi.

Sinon > d'accord pour jeudi.


----------



## galjb (1 Juin 2017)

Hello macomaniac,
De retour jusqu'à 18h45.
J'ai fait une bêtise! J'ai fait la dernière commande sans passer par ce que tu me disais d'essayer avant de partir (j'étais partie et je n'ai pas remonté le fil…): "diskutil list" puis "ls /Volumes". Ça va mettre le bazard?!

J'ai lancé "diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ "Recovery HD" disk0s4"…

Du coup ça donne ça:

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ "Recovery HD" disk0s4
Started erase on disk0s4
Unmounting disk
Erasing
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s4 as a 620 MB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 8192k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk0s4 Recovery HD
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (1 Juin 2017)

*galjb*

Je suis également en ligne.

Re-démarre en coup > reboote en mode *Recovery*  > passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```
 et poste le tableau retourné => histoire de faire le point sur le partitionnement.


----------



## galjb (1 Juin 2017)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            6.0 GB     disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk2

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk16

-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (1 Juin 2017)

Parfait !

Si cela peut te rassurer > entre temps j'ai créé sur un disque externe la même configuration logicielle que la tienne > et à partir de la *Recovery HD* de ce disque externe > j'ai entièrement réussi à cloner une autre *Recovery* > démarrer dessus > élargir l'espace-disque de la partition destinée à l'OS > ré-installer un OS dedans.

Comme tu peux le voir > la *Recovery HD* active sur le Système de laquelle tu es démarrée est la *n°3* actuelle > la nouvelle (destinée à devenir son clone) est la *n°4* actuelle. Quoique au 4è rang > elle est située sur les blocs juste en-dessous de la partition *n°2 Macintosh HD* ; alors que la *n°3* > est située sur les blocs de queue de disque => rang n'est pas emplacement-bloc.

Donc tu vas passer la commande suivante :

```
cp -av /Volumes/"Image Volume"/* /Volumes/"Recovery HD"
```
(attention ! il y a un espace entre le segment */Volumes/"Image Volume"/** & le segment */Volumes/"Recovery HD"* ; mets bien les noms de volumes entre *""*)


cette commande copie le contenu du volume monté *Image Volume* (volume de la *Recovery HD n°3*) dans le volume monté *Recovery HD* (volume de la *Recovery HD n°4*).

=> ça va prendre un petit peu de temps. Ne fais rien tant que l'invite de commande *-bash-3.2#* ne s'est pas ré-affichée. Lorsque tu l'auras récupérée > signale-le. Signale si tu avais obtenu un message d'erreur.


----------



## galjb (1 Juin 2017)

Ça n'a pas pris beaucoup de temps non… Est-ce que tout va bien?

```
-bash-3.2# cp -av /Volumes/"Image Volume"/* /Volumes/"Recovery HD"
/Volumes/Image Volume/com.apple.recovery.boot -> /Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.recovery.boot
/Volumes/Image Volume/com.apple.recovery.boot/.disk_label -> /Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.recovery.boot/.disk_label
/Volumes/Image Volume/com.apple.recovery.boot/.disk_label_2x -> /Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.recovery.boot/.disk_label_2x
/Volumes/Image Volume/com.apple.recovery.boot/BaseSystem.chunklist -> /Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.recovery.boot/BaseSystem.chunklist
/Volumes/Image Volume/com.apple.recovery.boot/BaseSystem.dmg -> /Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.recovery.boot/BaseSystem.dmg
/Volumes/Image Volume/com.apple.recovery.boot/boot.efi -> /Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.recovery.boot/boot.efi
/Volumes/Image Volume/com.apple.recovery.boot/com.apple.Boot.plist -> /Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.recovery.boot/com.apple.Boot.plist
/Volumes/Image Volume/com.apple.recovery.boot/PlatformSupport.plist -> /Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.recovery.boot/PlatformSupport.plist
/Volumes/Image Volume/com.apple.recovery.boot/prelinkedkernel -> /Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.recovery.boot/prelinkedkernel
/Volumes/Image Volume/com.apple.recovery.boot/SystemVersion.plist -> /Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.recovery.boot/SystemVersion.plist
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (1 Juin 2017)

Tout est parfait.

Tu vas à présent passer une série de commandes pour peaufiner le paramétrage de cette *Recovery HD* clone.

*- a)* passe la commande :

```
bless --folder /Volumes/"Recovery HD"/com.apple.recovery.boot
```


qui assure la bénédiction (*blessing*) de l'en-tête du volume *Recovery HD* (inscrit l'indication de caractère démarrable + le chemin au fichier de démarrage)

----------

*- b)* passe la commande :

```
diskutil umount force disk0s4
```


qui démonte de force le volume *Recovery HD* monté sur la partition *n°4*.

----------

*- c)* passe la commande :

```
asr adjust -t /dev/disk0s4 -settype "Apple_Boot"
```
(attention à la saisie. il y a notamment 2 "*t*" d'affilée à *settype*)


qui change le type de la partition *n°4* (= *Recovery HD* clone) > de "*Apple_HFS*" à "*Apple_Boot*" comme requis)

----------

*- d)* repasse une commande :

```
diskutil list
```
 et poste le tableau retourné.


----------



## galjb (1 Juin 2017)

```
-bash-3.2# bless --folder /Volumes/"Recovery HD"/com.apple.recovery.boot
-bash-3.2# diskutil unmount force disk0s4
Volume Recovery HD on disk0s4 force-unmounted
-bash-3.2# asr adjust -t /dev/disk0s4 -settype "Apple_Boot"
Fsck /dev/disk0s4 ....10....20....30....40....50....60....70....80....90....100
Adjust completed successfully
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            6.0 GB     disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk2

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk16

-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (1 Juin 2017)

Qu'est-ce que tu penses de ça :

```
3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
4:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4
```
- c'est-y pas mignon tout plein ?

Tu as 2 *Recovery HD* exactement jumelles > mais qui ont une disposition de "chiasme" (si je puis dire) -->

la *n°3* (en terme de rang) est derrière la *n°4* (en terme de rang) > si l'on considère les localisations sur les blocs logiques du disque (qui n'apparaissent pas dans ce tableau). Donc tu as réussi à créer un clone de la *Recovery HD* de queue de disque > juste en-dessous de la partition dédiée au futur OS *Macintosh HD*. Tu as donc une *Recovery HD* qui a récupéré sa position logique régulière > juste en-dessous de sa partition-Système.

----------

Avant de poursuivre (en si bonne voie) > je réclame de ta patience une minuscule pause "épistémologique" (dédiée à la connaissance).

Passe la commande (informative) :

```
hdiutil info
```
(attention à l'orthographe du bizarre *hdiutil* : *h*ard_*d*isk_*i*mage_*util*ity = utilitaire d'image de disque dur)


qui va retourner le tableau de images-disques actives > avec leur chemin d'emplacement local

=> tu n'as qu'à poster ce tableau ici > et je pourrai le commenter.


----------



## galjb (1 Juin 2017)

Ces jumelles m'épatent 
Tout cette gymnastique force le respect cher macomaniac


```
-bash-3.2# hdiutil info
framework       : 444
driver          : 10.12v444
images          : 16
================================================
image-path      : file:///com.apple.recovery.boot/BaseSystem.dmg
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : false
blockcount      : 4186624
blocksize       : 512
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : <unknown>
removable       : false
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk1    GUID_partition_scheme   
/dev/disk1s1    48465300-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC    /
================================================
image-path      : ram://10240
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : TRUE
blockcount      : 10240
blocksize       : <unknown>
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : false
removable       : TRUE
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk2        /private/var/log
================================================
image-path      : ram://1024
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : TRUE
blockcount      : 1024
blocksize       : <unknown>
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : false
removable       : TRUE
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk3        /Volumes
================================================
image-path      : ram://1024
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : TRUE
blockcount      : 1024
blocksize       : <unknown>
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : false
removable       : TRUE
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk4        /private/var/tmp
================================================
image-path      : ram://1024
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : TRUE
blockcount      : 1024
blocksize       : <unknown>
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : false
removable       : TRUE
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk5        /private/var/run
================================================
image-path      : ram://1024
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : TRUE
blockcount      : 1024
blocksize       : <unknown>
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : false
removable       : TRUE
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk6        /System/Installation
================================================
image-path      : ram://1024
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : TRUE
blockcount      : 1024
blocksize       : <unknown>
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : false
removable       : TRUE
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk7        /private/var/db
================================================
image-path      : ram://12288
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : TRUE
blockcount      : 12288
blocksize       : <unknown>
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : false
removable       : TRUE
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk8        /private/var/folders
================================================
image-path      : ram://4096
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : TRUE
blockcount      : 4096
blocksize       : <unknown>
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : false
removable       : TRUE
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk9        /private/var/root/Library
================================================
image-path      : ram://2048
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : TRUE
blockcount      : 2048
blocksize       : <unknown>
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : false
removable       : TRUE
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk10       
================================================
image-path      : ram://4096
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : TRUE
blockcount      : 4096
blocksize       : <unknown>
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : false
removable       : TRUE
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk11        /private/var/root/Library/Containers
================================================
image-path      : ram://1024
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : TRUE
blockcount      : 1024
blocksize       : <unknown>
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : false
removable       : TRUE
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk12        /Library/Preferences
================================================
image-path      : ram://1024
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : TRUE
blockcount      : 1024
blocksize       : <unknown>
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : false
removable       : TRUE
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk13        /Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration
================================================
image-path      : ram://2048
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : TRUE
blockcount      : 2048
blocksize       : <unknown>
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : false
removable       : TRUE
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk14        /Library/Keychains
================================================
image-path      : ram://12288
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : TRUE
blockcount      : 12288
blocksize       : <unknown>
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : false
removable       : TRUE
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk15        /private/var/tmp/RecoveryTemp
================================================
image-path      : ram://1024
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : TRUE
blockcount      : 1024
blocksize       : <unknown>
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : false
removable       : TRUE
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk16        /private/var/tmp/InstallerCookies
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (1 Juin 2017)

Alors voici la vérité définitivement établie contre toute opinion douteuse :

le tableau montre l'ensemble des images-disques actives qui concourent au démarrage en mode *Recovery Local*.

il y a en tout 16 images-disques actives > parmi ces 16 -->

seule la 1ère listée a un chemin local =

```
image-path      : file:///com.apple.recovery.boot/BaseSystem.dmg
```


le chemin *file:///---* indiquant indubitablement qu'il s'agit d'une image-disque résidant dans un volume monté sur une partition du disque. C'est l'image-disque *BaseSystem.dmg* > recelée dans le dossier de boot *com.apple.recovery.boot* > recelé dans le volume monté sous le nom de *Image Volume* > sur la partition de rang *disk0s3* du disque. Image-disque *BaseSystem.dmg* montant le volume *OS X Base System* > dans lequel est contenu le *Recovery OS* actuellement démarré.

les 15 autres images-disques ont un chemin local du type :

```
image-path      : ram://1024
```


le chemin *ram://---* indiquant indubitablement qu'il s'agit d'images-disques résidant uniquement dans la *mémoire RAM* volatile. Images-disques (ou *RAMDisks*) montant des volumes *Untitled* > dans lesquels ont été clonés à la volée à l'occasion du démarrage en mode *Recovery* des dossiers-Système du *Recovery OS* localisé dans le volume *OS X Base System* -->


```
/private/var/log
/Volumes
/private/var/tmp
/private/var/run
/System/Installation
/private/var/db
/private/var/folders
/private/var/root/Library
 /private/var/root/Library/Containers
/Library/Preferences
/Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration
/Library/Keychains
/private/var/tmp/RecoveryTemp
/private/var/tmp/InstallerCookies
```


=> il est donc démontré que le démarrage en mode *Recovery* par *⌘R* s'opère essentiellement sur l'image-disque *BaseSystem.dmg* recelée dans le volume de la *Recovery HD* du disque. Volume monté sous l'intitulé : *Image Volume* > et donc indémontable à cause de ce démarrage qui l'utilise. C.Q.F.D.

----------

Cette pause "épistémologique" close > je t'invite à re-démarrer > mais attention ! - *abandonne résolument la combinaison de touches* *⌘R* > car elle te re-démarrerait sur la *Recovery HD* de rang *n°3* de la partition *disk0s3*. Or ce que tu veux > c'est démarrer sur la nouvelle *Recovery HD* clone qui a actuellement le rang *n°4* (= *disk0s4*).

Donc tu re-démarres en utilisant la touche "_*alt*_" du clavier > pour avoir accès à l'écran du gestionnaire de démarrage qui doit te proposer tous les volumes montés démarrables.

Tu devrais aviser *2* volumes disponibles > intitulés identiquement *Récupération 10.xx*.

Je conjecture que le volume de *gauche* est le volume du rang *n°3* (celui sur lequel tu étais démarrée depuis le début) > et que le volume de *droite* est le volume de rang *n°4* (la nouvelle *Recovery HD* clone sur laquelle il te faut démarrer).

=> donc tu sélectionnes le volume *Récupération 10.xx* de *droite* et tu démarres dessus. Quand c'est fait > tu n'as qu'à le signaler ici.


----------



## galjb (1 Juin 2017)

Voilà c'est fait


----------



## macomaniac (1 Juin 2017)

Alors il va être aisé de vérifier si tu es bien démarrée sur la nouvelle *Recovery HD* (le clone) - car ce démarrage seul va permettre la récupération de l'espace libre au volume *Macintosh HD* actuellement bien maigre.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3
```


qui efface la partition *Recovery HD* de rang *n°3* > mais occupant en fait les blocs de queue du disque.

Puis passe la commande :

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b
```


qui commande la récupération de tout l'espace libre situé en-dessous de la partition *n°2 Macintosh HD* à cette partition.

Enfin passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```
 et poste le tableau retourné.


si tout s'est bien passé > la partition *Macintosh HD* devrait avoir récupéré une taille de volume de *499 Go* environ. Pour ce qui est des *Recovery HD* > je conjecture que le *kernel* a perdu les pédales du chargement de leurs partitions sur le disque (où il y a eu pas mal de remue-ménage) > mais ça n'a aucune importance.


----------



## galjb (1 Juin 2017)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3
Started erase on disk0s3 Recovery HD
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
-bash-3.2# diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b
Resizing to full size (fit to fill)
Started partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Verifying the disk
Verifying file system
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Resizing
Modifying partition map
Copying booter
Growing file system
Finished partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            498.6 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4
   4:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk0s3
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            498.6 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4
   4:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk2

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk16

-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (1 Juin 2017)

Magnifique ! --> tu as à ta disposition un volume *Macintosh HD* flambant neuf de *498,6 Go*. Preuve que tu étais bien démarrée sur la *Recovery HD* clone.

Ne te préoccupe pas des 2 partitions *n°3* et *n°4* actuelles : il n'y en a qu'une en fait > mais le *kernel* est à la ramasse entre partition effective et image résiliente de partition. Ne re-démarre surtout pas !

Tu vois ce qui te reste à faire ? - tu quittes le «Terminal» par *⌘Q* > dans la fenêtre des *4 Utilitaires* > tu actives l'option : "Ré-installer OS X (ou macOS)" (intitulé variable selon la version de l'OS : avant ou avec «Sierra») > et tu choisis comme destination le volume monté *Macintosh HD*.

Le temps du téléchargement des *5* à *6 Go* de ressources de ré-installation > puis des 30 minutes environ de l'écriture des fichiers du Système > et tu pourras paramétrer les panneaux de configuration de l'ordinateur > et celui de création d'un compte admin personnel.

[Ça été long - certes, mais il fallait pas mal manœuvrer pour rattraper la situation. Tu n'as fait de ton côté aucune erreur de saisie sur aucune commande > ce qui est exceptionnel.]


----------



## galjb (1 Juin 2017)

Je m'y mets tout de suite! On va voir ce que ça donne
Merci de cette application à résoudre, c'est super!
Je reviens vers toi asap


----------



## galjb (2 Juin 2017)

Cher macomaniac, je ne te remercierai jamais assez. Mon eMac est tout beau tout neuf - et le démarrage est rapide du coup  
Je ne sais pas comment le bouton "effacer" m'a conduite ici en revanche... Car c'est une fonction qui a un sens j'imagine et qui permet de réinstaller simplement. Le problème à l'air assez récurent quand on parcourt les forums... Tu as une idée? En tous cas tous ces gens qui ont eu le même problème n'ont pas eu la chance de t'avoir sur le coup!
Bien à toi et bien à vous Macgénérateurs


----------



## macomaniac (2 Juin 2017)

*galjb*

J'ai pratiqué des séries de fois pour moi-même, de ma session ouverte à destination de clés USB, ce genre de manipulations dans le «Terminal» comme le clonage d'une «Recovery HD» (ce qu'on peut appeler faire des gammes informatiques à domicile). Je n'avais donc aucune difficulté théorique à concevoir ce qui pouvrait être réalisé dans ton cas de figure.

Mais c'est la seule et unique fois depuis que j'interviens sur les forums que j'ai conduit en pratique ce genre d'opération en mode interactif. J'appréhendais quelque peu même de m'y engager, parce que la multitude des commandes entrecoupées de redémarrages requise par la manœuvre d'ensemble impliquait  un mouvement de duo qui fonctionnât sans erreurs (comme dans un Tango bien conduit).

D'où mes tergiversations préliminaires dans des tentatives abrégées > dont j'anticipais bien que c'étaient des impasses et qui n'ont servi que de démonstation par l'absurde qu'il fallait enfin s'engager dans l'opération complète adéquate. Comme tu faisais du sans faute dans les passations, et que tu savais prendre le temps > il a bien fallu que je me lance dans l'exécution de ce pas-de-deux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





----------



galjb a dit:


> Je ne sais pas comment le bouton "effacer" m'a conduite ici en revanche... Car c'est une fonction qui a un sens j'imagine et qui permet de réinstaller simplement. Le problème à l'air assez récurent quand on parcourt les forums... Tu as une idée?



J'avais oublié de te demander (ce qui a peut-être eu une incidence dans ton cas) : quel est ton OS actuel ?​


----------



## galjb (2 Juin 2017)

Ah l'actuel je ne sais pas. Je pourrai tedire mardi


----------



## macomaniac (2 Juin 2017)

Quand tu as dit :


galjb a dit:


> Je ne sais pas comment le bouton "effacer" m'a conduite ici en revanche...




est-ce que tu avais démarré en mode *Recovery* via *⌘R* et lancé l'«Utilitaire de Disque» ?

si oui > est-ce que tu te souviens de ce que tu as fait ? - est-ce que tu n'aurais pas sélectionné le disque entier du Mac > avec le menu "Partitionner" > sélectionné les rectangles de partitions affichés au centre du panneau > et pressé le bouton *-* ?


----------



## galjb (2 Juin 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> Quand tu as dit :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'ai lancé en R oui et je n'ai pas demandé de partition. Je souhaitais effacer pour réinstaller, alors je l'ai fait via Reinstaller MacOS. Là je n'ai plus été vigilante du tout en fait. C'est à la sélection du "volume de destination" que c'est parti en sucette je pense... j'ai pas réfléchi quand j'ai choisis HD - je pensais 'volume concerné' plutôt...


----------



## macomaniac (2 Juin 2017)

galjb a dit:


> Je souhaitais effacer pour réinstaller, alors je l'ai fait via Reinstaller MacOS.




Est-ce que tu as lancé directement l'option : "Ré-installer macOS" ou bien est-ce que tu as lancé l'«Utilitaire de Disque» en préalable à la ré-installation ?


NB. L'intitulé *macOS* signale que ton OS est «Sierra 10.12».


----------



## galjb (2 Juin 2017)

Avant ma malheureuse manip j'étais en Sierra 10.12.5  Biensûr c'est toujours le cas actuellement... 
Je ne saurai plus te dire si je suis allée directement la réinstal.


----------



## macomaniac (2 Juin 2017)

Le tableau de l'allocation des blocs du disque que tu avais posté à ton message #12 :

```
gpt show: /dev/disk0: Suspicious MBR at sector 0
      start       size  index  contents
          0          1         MBR
          1          1         Pri GPT header
          2         32         Pri GPT table
         34          6      
         40     409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
     409640       2008      
     411648   15239168      2  GPT part - EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7
   15650816  959852776      
  975503592    1269536      3  GPT part - 426F6F74-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  976773128          7      
  976773135         32         Sec GPT table
  976773167          1         Sec GPT header
```
était totalement atypique.


La *40     409600      1  GPT part* est la partition-Système de l'*EFI* de *209 Mo* = n°*1* du disque

La *411648   15239168      2  GPT part* est une partition *Microsoft Basic Data* (format Windows) sans nom de volume de *7,8 Go* = n°*2* du disque

La *15650816  959852776*  est une bande continue de blocs libres de *242 Go* environ = emplacement d'une partition-Système supprimée

La *975503592    1269536      3  GPT part* est la partition de secours *Recovery HD* de *650 Mo* = n°*3* du disque.

Ce que je ne saisis pas > est comment la partition n°*2* (*Microsoft Basic Data* de *7,8 Go*) avait pu être créée à cet emplacement du disque, càd. avant la partition principale de *macOS* dont la bande de blocs libres de *242 Go* qui la suit paraît la trace.

Et je ne saisis pas non plus comment la partition principale de *macOS* aurait pu être supprimée en tant que partition et virée à des blocs libres (sachant que l'«Utilitaire de Disque» de la *Recovery* rejette la possibilité de supprimer la partition-Système dont la *Recovery HD* est la partition auxiliaire).

=> est-ce que tu aurais installé (ou tenté l'installation de) Windows (probablement 7) sur ton disque - de sorte que cette allocation atypique des blocs aurait été occasionnée depuis le démarrage sur un DVD d'install de Windows 7 ? - ce qui aurait planté la capacité du Mac à démarrer sur un Système > et t'aurait conduite à vouloir ré-installer ?


----------



## galjb (5 Juin 2017)

En fait je ne saurai pas te répondre. Je pense que les réponses sont chez le revendeur... mon eMac est un reconditionné. Si traces de Windows il y a, ça ne vient pas de moi


----------



## macomaniac (5 Juin 2017)

Alors on ne saura pas le « pourquoi du comment »...

Tout ce que je puis dire > c'est qu'il est tout à fait inhabituel - exceptionnel même - de se retrouver dans une configuration de partitions comme celle que tu avais. D'où les « acrobaties » logiques qui ont été requises pour rattraper le coup...

Jamais en principe le reformatage de la partition de l'OS depuis l'«Utilitaire de Disque» de la *Recovery* n'induit quelque chose de pareil. La partition de l'OS n'est pas effacée en tant que partition > mais seulement le système de fichiers qui définissait son volume > avec re-création automatique d'un nouveau système de fichiers remontant un volume neuf vide.


----------



## galjb (5 Juin 2017)

Bah oui c'est dommage. Cest un peu comme un animal adopté, on ne peut pas maîtriser le background 
Il est peu probable que j'ai fait tellement n'importe quoi en utilisant mon Mac que j'ai provoqué une telle pagaille - déjà, ça me rassure!
Et surtout tout est bien qui fini bien, et je t'en remercie encore. 
Bénédicte.


----------



## Ldsr (3 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour @macomaniac 
Je me permets de poster ici car javais le meme problème que galjb, j'ai donc suivi vos conseils jusqu'à l'étape "redémarrer avec la touche alt" La... mon MacBook affiche une page avec un panneau "interdit de stationner" (un cercle avec une barre de droite à gauche)...
Quelqu'un pourrait m'éclairer !?
Je suis désespérée !! Merci


----------



## macomaniac (3 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour *Ldsr
*
Si tu démarres ton Mac les 2 touches *⌘R* tenues pressées ensemble (= démarrage en mode *Recovery* local) > est-ce qu'une  s'affiche et est-ce que tu atteins une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires OS X* ou *macOS* ?

- question subsidiaire : quel est l'OS installé sur ton disque ?


----------



## Ldsr (3 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour ! 
Oui lorsque j'allume en maintenant les deux touches j'atteins la fenêtre des 4 utilitaires,
Si je ne dis pas de bêtise il me semble que c'est l'OS X El Capitan


----------



## macomaniac (3 Octobre 2017)

Pour que j'ai une idée de la configuration actuelle de ton disque > va à la barre supérieure de menus de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Dans la fenêtre qui s'est ouverte > saisis (l'une après l'autre) les 2 commande informatives :

```
diskutil list
diskutil cs list
```
 et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier après chaque commande pour l'exécuter)


la 1ère retourne le tableau du disque interne > avec sa table de partition > et ses partitions décrites en type > nom > taille > identifant  + une image-disque montant le volume *OS X Base System* de l'OS de secours sur lequel tu es démarrée + une série d'images-disques créées en RAM pour servir de points de montage à des dossiers de ce même *Recovery OS* démarré

la 2è le tableau d'un *Groupe de Volumes Logiques* > si (et seulement si) tu as un système de stockage *CoreStorage* sur la partition du Système

Tu n'as qu'à poster ce (ou ces) tableau(x) ici par le procédé suivant -->


tu sélectionnes les tableaux > *⌘C* pour les copier dans le presse-papier > *⌘Q* pour quitter le «Terminal» > option : "*Obtenir de l'aide en ligne*" (dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires) > ce qui lance un navigateur «Safari» 

page Apple par défaut > un clic sur l'adresse de haut de page pour l'éditer > saisis : *macgénération* (tout court : c'est une barre de recherche Google) et valide > tu atteins le site MacGé > Forums > te connectes > ce fil

presse le bouton *⌹* (4è avant la fin à droite) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ce tableau donnera une idée « claire & distincte » de la configuration logique de ton disque.


----------



## Ldsr (3 Octobre 2017)

1)?Je ne parviens pas à sortir du terminal avec Commande et Q
Obligé de passer par la barre du haut "Quitter Terminal" 
Et lorsque j'arrive sur la page du forum impossible coller les codes ici... quand je colle (commande / V) rien n'apparaît...


----------



## macomaniac (3 Octobre 2017)

Alors il suffit que tu prennes une (ou des) photo(s) des tableaux de la fenêtre du «Terminal» et que tu les postes ici - ça fera aussi bien l'affaire.


----------



## macomaniac (3 Octobre 2017)

[Édit] --> est-ce que, dans le coin supérieur droit de l'écran, tu as bien le drapeau du clavier *Français* affiché > et pas le clavier *Américain* ? - si c'était ce dernier cas > bascule l'onglet de choix des claviers > va à *Français* et choisis-le.


----------



## Ldsr (3 Octobre 2017)

Je suis bien en français mais rien n'y fait...


----------



## Ldsr (3 Octobre 2017)

Je peux faire encore une manip et ensuite je devrais partir travailler... je n'avais pas prévu que j'aurais une réponse de votre part aussi rapide ! 
Je serais de retour ce soir entre 20h30 et 21h si vous êtes connecté... Sinon à un autre moment


----------



## Ldsr (3 Octobre 2017)

J'en suis à mon deuxième rendez vous chez Apple qui ne sait pas quoi faire... (à part me conseiller de réinstaller OS X mais je n'y parviens pas...) 
Je peux encore patienter un peu haha ! 
PS : autre soucis mon clavier est inversé (lorsque touche MAJ activée j'écris en minuscule et lorsqu'elle es désactivée j'écris en MAJ...) Mais je m'en sors comme ça pour l'instant (peut être la raison pour laquelle le copier/coller ne fonctionne pas...?)


----------



## macomaniac (3 Octobre 2017)

Je vois ça.

Ta partition *Macintosh HD* (dédiée à l'OS) est rétrécie à *6 Go*. Et tu as 2 partitions *Recovery HD* de *650 Mo* chacune alignées en-dessous. Et le reste de l'espace du disque (dans les *493 Go*) a le statut d'espace libre.

Pour savoir où est située sur les blocs du disque cette bande d'espace libre > passe la commande :

```
gpt show /dev/disk0
```
 et poste une photo du tableau retourné.

Et puisque tu dois aller travailler > disons qu'on s'en tiendra là pour l'instant...


----------



## Ldsr (3 Octobre 2017)

Je poste ça dès ce soir. Merci encore !


----------



## macomaniac (3 Octobre 2017)

D'accord. À ce soir.


----------



## Ldsr (3 Octobre 2017)

Bonsoir ! Voila ce que j'obtiens


----------



## macomaniac (3 Octobre 2017)

Bonsoir.

Tes partitions sont donc bien alignées > et l'espace libre situé actuellement bien en queue de blocs du disque.

Comme tu as actuellement 2 *Recovery HD* (en *disk0s3* et *disk0s4*) --> je voudrais savoir à laquelle correspond exactement celle sur laquelle tu es démarrée.

Pour cela passe (l'une après l'autre) les 2 commandes :

```
diskutil umount disk0s3
diskutil umount disk0s4
```

Je conjecture que tu vas obtenir successivement comme retours :

```
disk0s3 was already unmounted
Volume Recovery HD on disk0s4 failed to unmount: dissented by PID=0 (kernel)
```

mais je me trompe peut-être dans ces hypothèses.

=> tu n'as qu'à poster un cliché de l'affichage retour de ces 2 commandes.


----------



## Ldsr (3 Octobre 2017)

C'est ça mais disk0s3 plus la première ligne 
Et disk04 sur la deuxième


----------



## Ldsr (3 Octobre 2017)

Sur la*


----------



## macomaniac (3 Octobre 2017)

Tu as dit dans ton message inaugural que tu avais suivi mes opérations avec *galjb* jusqu'au moment de re-démarrer avec "*alt*" où tu te heurtes à un signe d'interdiction de stationner.

Quand tu re-démarres ton Mac avec la touche "*alt*" --> qu'est-ce que tu as comme volumes affichés ? - 2 intitulés "*Récupération 10.11.6*" ? - et c'est en voulant démarrer sur un de ces volumes que ça plante ? - ou bien est-ce que c'est autre chose ?


----------



## Ldsr (3 Octobre 2017)

Lorsque je redémarre avec "alt" premier écran fond blanc vide... deuxième écran pomme + barre de chargement (cf. photo) troisième écran panneau interdit (cf.photo)


----------



## macomaniac (3 Octobre 2017)

Comme je prends le train en marche des manipulations que tu as faites > il me faut  glaner des informations de plusieurs sortes.

Passe les commandes :

```
diskutil mount disk0s4
ls -R /Volumes/"Recovery HD"
```
 (le "*l*" de "*l*s" est la minuscule de "*L*" ; mets bien *"Recovery HD"* entre *""*)


la 1ère monte le volume *Recovery HD* actuellement démonté

la 2è liste les éléments contenus dans ce volume

=> poste un cliché de cette liste.


----------



## Ldsr (3 Octobre 2017)

c'est fait


----------



## macomaniac (3 Octobre 2017)

Ce volume *Recovery HD* est celui que tu as cloné d'après l'original sur lequel tu es démarrée.

La présence en lui, en plus du dossier *com.apple.recovery.boot* (listé à la fin) contenant le *RecoveryOS*, d'un dossier *com.apple.boot.P* --> montre que tu avais un système de stockage *CoreStorage*, sans doute *Chiffré*, sur la ci-devant partition de l'OS --> car c'est là le dossier *booter* de ce dispositif *CoreStorage* qui a été démantelé.

À présent > quand je contemple la distribution des blocs de ton disque > j'aperçois clairement que ton problème *diffère* de celui de *galjb* car celle-ci avait la bande de blocs libres principale intercalée au départ entre le volume de tête rétréci et la partition de secours *Recovery HD* qui était en queue de disque.

En ce qui te concerne > les *962105687* blocs logiques libres (= *458.7 Go*) se trouvent absolument en queue de disque et non intercalés.

Cela me fait conjecturer que la partition *Recovery HD* originale est toujours restée au contact de la partition (rétrécie) de l'OS au lieu d'en être disjointe. Ce doit donc actuellement bien être la *disk0s3* dont le volume est indémontable car tu es démarrée dessus > partition *disk0s3* qui doit correspondre en terme de distribution de blocs logiques à la *3 GPT PART*.

S'il en est ainsi, lorsque tu as re-dimensionné la partition de tête déjà bien maigre pour créer un clone de la *Recovery HD* existante > c'est *en-dessous de cette dernière* que tu l'as créée > càd. en tant que l'actuelle partition *disk0s4* qui doit correspondre à la *4 GPT PART*.

S'il en est comme je viens de le conjecturer > alors la résolution du problème actuel est simple (et l'était même au départ sans que tu aies besoin de répéter la procédure sophistiquée qui s'appliquait au cas de *galjb*).

Tu n'as qu'à enchaîner les 3 commandes ( _alea jacta est ! _) :

```
diskutil umount force disk0s4
diskutil erasevolume free null disk0s4
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b
```

=> à toi de dire ce qui résulte de cette opération --> en postant le retour d'affichage et le tableau d'une nouvelle commande :

```
diskutil list
```


----------



## Ldsr (3 Octobre 2017)

En effet j'ai espéré avoir un résultat en suivant tes conseils à galjb... raté ! Lol 
Voici la suite


----------



## Ldsr (3 Octobre 2017)

Oup's les images ne se sont pas téléchargées


----------



## Ldsr (3 Octobre 2017)

Première image.


----------



## macomaniac (3 Octobre 2017)

C'était donc bien ça ! 

Tu n'es pas sans remarquer la bizarrerie du maintien de *2* partitions *Recovery HD* alors même que tu viens d'en supprimer une ?

Je conjecture un effet de résilence du *kernel* (noyau opérateur du *RecoveryOS* démarré). Je te propose de *re-démarrer* une fois > en rebootant via *⌘R* en mode *Recovery* > de repasser un :

```
diskutil list
```
 et de reposter un cliché du haut du tableau retourné.


----------



## Ldsr (3 Octobre 2017)

C'est fait !


----------



## macomaniac (3 Octobre 2017)

Problème résolu ! *Macintosh HD* = *499 Go* et une seule *Recovery HD* en-dessous.

Il ne te reste plus qu'à quitter le «Terminal» > à activer l'option : *Ré-installer OS X* > à destination du volume *Macintosh HD*.


----------



## Ldsr (3 Octobre 2017)

Deja Merci milles fois pour être arrivé jusque là ! :-D

Lorsque j'essaye d'installer OS X... voici le Message affiché


----------



## macomaniac (4 Octobre 2017)

Il arrive que le serveur de l'AppStore fasse ainsi état d'une indisponibilité de l'OS à ré-installer. Ce qui est pénible. De quoi douter de la fiabilité du procédé de secours par internet.

Insiste un certain nombre de fois à des moments différents > pour voir si la possibilité de télécharger les ressources de restauration d'«El Capitan» se débloque.

Mais il y a peut-être un contournement > si ton Mac date de *2010* ou ultérieur. Si tu ne connais pas de mémoire son année de sortie > passe la commande :

```
sysctl hw.model
```


qui va retourner le nom et le numéro de modèle du Mac

=> tu n'as qu'à poster ici cet affichage.


----------



## Ldsr (4 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour 
Je viens de voir votre réponse 
Il me semble qu'il est de 2010...

Ou 2011...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (4 Octobre 2017)

Salut

Tu devrais vérifier la date et l'heure de ton Mac.
Menu Utilitaires/Terminal puis taper la commande :
*date*


----------



## Ldsr (4 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour,
Il est bien au 4 Octobre 2017 il y'a seulement l'heure qui n'est pas bonne (10:55).


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (4 Octobre 2017)

Donc tu vas le mettre à l'heure par la commande :
*date 1004HHMM*
Où HH sera l'heure (20 par exemple) et MM les minutes


----------



## Ldsr (4 Octobre 2017)

Meme problème


----------



## Ldsr (4 Octobre 2017)

@macomaniac la commande t'as éclairé sur l'année du mac? :/


----------



## Locke (4 Octobre 2017)

Ce serait ce modèle là... https://everymac.com/systems/apple/...o-2.4-aluminum-13-mid-2010-unibody-specs.html


----------



## macomaniac (4 Octobre 2017)

Ldsr a dit:


> la commande t'as éclairé sur l'année du mac? :/



Ce doit être un _MacBook Pro 13" Mid_2010_.

Si ton mac est donc de *2010* (ou ultérieur) > tu dois pouvoir effectuer un démarrage par Internet en tenant pressées ensemble les 3 touches *⌘⌥R* (*cmd alt R*) --> ce démarrage connecte ton Mac à l'AppStore > fait télécharger dans le volume d'une image-disque créée en *RAM* un dossier de démarrage d'environ *500 Go* (logo d'un globe terrestre en rotation pendant ce téléchargement d'environ *10'*) --> puis le Mac démarre sur un *RecoveryOS* analogue  à celui de la partition *Recovery HD*.

L'option : *Ré-installer OS X* > te propose de télécharger l'OS d'usine du Mac (ou considéré tel ici) = «Lion 10.7». Tu n'as qu'à essayer : à défaut d'«El Capitan» > ce serait déjà un OS démarrable si la ressource est disponible à l'AppStore.


----------



## Ldsr (4 Octobre 2017)

Après redémarrage en *⌘⌥R* : Pas de globe terrestre mais la pomme Apple + barre de chargement, puis de nouveau les 4 applications et même problème qu'avant... le redémarrage en RecoveryOS ne semble pas fonctionner


----------



## macomaniac (4 Octobre 2017)

Tu tiens bien pressées les 3 touches en continu jusqu'à la connexion à l'AppStore et le globe terrestre ?


----------



## Ldsr (4 Octobre 2017)

J'ai pressé les 3 touches au redemarrage sans les lâcher et c'est bien la pomme qui s'est affichée aucun globe... je réessaye


----------



## Ldsr (4 Octobre 2017)

Idem..


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (4 Octobre 2017)

Dans ce post : https://discussions.apple.com/thread/6455578?tstart=0 en réponse 2 il est préconisé d'ouvrir safari (choix "obtenir de l'aide" dans le menu à 4 choix) puis de se connecter à iCloud avec les bons identifiants et mots de passe) puis de quitter et retenter l'installation.
A tenter, même si ça parait capillotracté.


----------



## macomaniac (4 Octobre 2017)

*Ldsr*

Est-ce que ton téléchargement est débloqué, ou est-ce que tu es toujours coincée ?


----------



## Ldsr (4 Octobre 2017)

Toujours coincé... 
j'ai essayé la connexion à iCloud rien n'y fait


----------



## macomaniac (4 Octobre 2017)

Alors voici ce que je te propose pour te dépanner -->

- tu m'envoies par la Poste (en lettre suivie = 1,86€ pour 50gr) une clé USB de 8 Go > je t'y mets un installateur démarrable d'«El Capitan» (j'ai tous les installateurs dans ma collection) > je vérifie que la clé boote bien > et je te renvoie la clé par le même canal.

J'ai déjà fait ça un certain nombre de fois pour dépanner des membres de forums dans une situation analogue à la tienne.

Si ça te va > tu n'as qu'à créer une conversation privée à laquelle tu m'associes pour régler les détails.


----------



## Ldsr (4 Octobre 2017)

Ok! Je ne sais pas comment créer une conversation privée..


----------



## Fullcrum (4 Octobre 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> je te renvoie la clé



 Félindra tête de tigre !


----------



## macomaniac (4 Octobre 2017)

Il te suffit de cliquer mon nom d'avatar *macomaniac* (juste au-dessus de ton icône) et dans le panneau qui s'affiche > tu as un menu *Conversation* (à droite de *Profil*).


----------



## Fullcrum (4 Octobre 2017)

ici !!


----------



## macomaniac (5 Octobre 2017)

(ceci est une blague pour initiés)

--> *FULLCRUM* ou l'_ultima ratio_ pour couper court aux difficultés-


​


----------



## Fullcrum (5 Octobre 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> (ceci est une blague pour initiés)
> 
> --> *FULLCRUM* ou l'_ultima ratio_ pour couper court aux difficultés-
> 
> ...



Désolé, j'ai juste analysé mon espace temps, et le bilan ma dicté une réponse rapide 

L'heure du repos étant arrivé ( pas de sieste pour moi )


----------



## Ldsr (13 Octobre 2017)

@macomaniac je t’envoie les photos ici car le copier coller ne fonctionne pas Je ne sais pas pourquoi et en messages privés on ne peut pas envoyer de fichier.


----------



## macomaniac (13 Octobre 2017)

[Pour résumer l'action intervenue en coulisses : *Lisa* a bien reçu une clé USB de 15 Go installée par mes soins > partitionnée en 2 avec un volume *Install OS X El Capitan* & une volume *Install macOS Sierra* - tous les deux installés avec les commandes Apple *createinstallmedia* > testés avec mon Mac > détectés à l'écran obtenu par "*alt*" > et démarrables.

L'inconvénient est qu'en démarrant son Mac avec "*alt*" > la clé attachée > aucun des 2 volumes n'est affiché --> elle ne peut donc pas démarrer sur un OS d'installation. Démarrée par *⌘R* en mode *Recovery* local > une commande *diskutil list* affiche bien les 2 volumes d'après le cliché ci-dessus.]

Alors passe la commande :

```
ls /Volumes/"Install OS X El Capitan"
```
 (mets bien *"Install OS X El Capitan"* entre *""*)


qui va retourner la liste des objets présents dans l'espace-racine du volume

=> tu n'as qu'à poster ici soit un cliché > soit faire un copier-coller via le «Safari» Recovery (dans ce cas, le mieux avant de faire le coller serait que tu presses le bouton *⌹* - 4è avant la fin à droite - dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : *</> Code* > coller dans la fenêtre *Code* > presser le bouton *Insérer*).


----------



## Fullcrum (13 Octobre 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> testés avec mon Mac



C'est un Mac à part !!


----------



## macomaniac (14 Octobre 2017)

FULLCRUM a dit:


> C'est un Mac à part !!



à part la mauvaise qualité reconnue du processeur graphique - c'est un Mac _Book Pro 2011_​


----------



## Ldsr (15 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour, désolée je poste enfin le tableau !
(J’ai réessayé d’allumer le mac avec «alt»... toujours la pomme + barre de chargement en dessous puis à la fin du chargement : panneau interdit de stationner)


----------



## macomaniac (15 Octobre 2017)

Je vois bien que > dans le volume *Install OS X El Capitan* de la clé > le dossier *.IABootFiles* recelant les fichiers de démarrage est présent.

Quand tu dis à présent :



Ldsr a dit:


> J’ai réessayé d’allumer le mac avec «alt»... toujours la pomme + barre de chargement en dessous puis à la fin du chargement : panneau interdit de stationner



je ne comprends pas bien ce qui arrive. Démarrer le Mac avec la touche "*alt*" pressée (il faut la tenir pressée continûment jusqu'à ce que soit affiché un écran montrant les volumes pouvant être démarrés - ne pas la relâcher avant l'obtention de cet écran) --> lance un programme auxiliaire de l'*EFI* appelé *boot_manager* (gestionnaire de démarrage). Ce programme scanne les volumes montés et n'affiche que ceux détectés comme démarrables.

Comment une  signalant l'exécution du démarreur d'un OS peut-elle s'afficher > avant que ne soit affiché d'abord le choix de son volume de résidence ?

-------------

Je te propose plusieurs manœuvres enchaînées pour essayer de débloquer cette situation -->

*- a) *dans le «Terminal» de l'environnement *Recovery* > passe la commande :

```
csrutil disable
```


qui désactive le protocole *SIP* de sécurisation de la configuration d'«El Capitan» - dont un  des effets est de verrouiller dans la mémoire *NVRAM* l'entrée où s'inscrit l'adresse de démarrage automatique pour l'*EFI*.

----------

*- b)* *re-démarre* une fois > pour rebooter en mode *Recovery* encore > afin que cette désactivation du *SIP* soit effective dans la *NVRAM*.

----------

*- c)* saisis avec soin la commande à rallonges :

```
bless --folder /Volumes/"Install OS X El Capitan"/.IABootFiles --file /Volumes/"Install OS X El Capitan"/.IABootFiles/boot.efi --setBoot
```

et exécute-la.


cette commande inscrit sur l'en-tête du volume de la clé : *Install OS X El Capitan* > le chemin à son dossier de démarrage *.IABootFiles* > y ajoute le chemin au fichier démarreur *boot.efi* contenu dans ce dossier > et inscrit dans la *NVRAM* une adresse de boot automatique pour l'*EFI *sur le volume I*nstall OS X El Capitan* de la clé.

----------

*- d)* passe la commande :

```
reboot
```
 qui re-démarre automatiquement le Mac > la nouvelle adresse inscrite en *NVRAM* devant aiguiller l'*EFI* sur le volume *Install OS X El Capitan* de la clé > et l'exécution du fichier *boot.efi* qui sert de démarreur à l'OS d'installation d'«El Capitan».​
----------

=> tu n'as qu'à dire de quoi il retourne.


----------



## Ldsr (15 Octobre 2017)

Le Mac redémarre en boucle... et affiche ceci à chaque fois avant de redémarrer à nouveau


----------



## macomaniac (15 Octobre 2017)

Ton écran témoigne d'un *kernel_panic* : panique du noyau opérateur du système de démarrage. Il semble bien que ce coup-ci ton Mac ait bien été forcé de démarrer sur l'OS du volume *Install OS X El Capitan*. La  montrant que le démarreur a été exécuté. La barre horizontale que le *kernel* a été chargé.

Le débogueur appelé à la rescousse déclare que le motif du *kernel_panic* est l'échec à lancer le processus *launchd* (dont le sobriquet est *INIT* : processus d'INITialisation). Ce processus est chargé d'activer l'OS proprement dit.

Il n'y a aucune raison intrinsèque que ce plantage intervienne > car j'ai utilisé comme source un installateur régulièrement téléchargé depuis l'AppStore > j'ai installé régulièrement le volume de la clé avec la commande Apple - bref : tout est logiciellement régulier.

Tes problèmes multiples (pas d'écran du *boot_manager* affichant le choix des volumes > plantage du *kernel* du système d'installation d'une clé d'install) me font penser que ton Mac a un problème matériel.

----------

Je te propose de forcer l'extinction (pression continue sur le bouton *Power*) > de re-démarrer via *cmd R* en mode *Recovery* (la clé toujours attachée au Mac) > et de lancer le «Terminal».

Là > plus besoin de désactiver le *SIP* > je te propose d'opérer une bénédiction de l'autre volume de la clé : *Install macOS Sierra* > avec inscription d'une adresse automatique en *NVRAM* qui va remplacer celle au volume I*nstall OS X El Capitan*.

Donc tu passes la commande

```
bless --folder /Volumes/"Install macOS Sierra"/.IABootFiles --file /Volumes/"Install macOS Sierra"/.IABootFiles/boot.efi --setBoot
```


qui effectue ce que j'ai annoncé

puis tu enchaînes par :

```
reboot
```


qui re-démarre le Mac comme précédemment

=> tu n'as qu'à dire ce qui se passe avec le démarrage de l'OS d'installation de «Sierra».


----------



## Ldsr (15 Octobre 2017)

Lorsque je passe la première commande :


----------



## macomaniac (15 Octobre 2017)

En scrutant ta photo > j'ai l'impression que tu as séparé chaque fois l'énoncé de *.IABootfiles* de la barre oblique */ *qui le précède.

Donc j'ai l'impression que tu as tapé :

*bless --folder /Volumes/"Install macOS Sierra"/ .IABootFiles --file /Volumes/"Install macOS Sierra"/ .IABootFiles/ boot.efi --setBoot*

alors que tu dois taper tout lié ainsi :

*bless --folder /Volumes/"Install macOS Sierra"/.IABootFiles --file /Volumes/"Install macOS Sierra"/.IABootFiles/boot.efi --setBoot*

--> je pense que la faute en revient à l'affichage dans la fenêtre de *Code* > qui donne l'illusion visuelle qu'il y a une séparation entre la */* et le *.IABootFiles* comme tu peux l'apercevoir ici (alors que j'ai saisi  tout en mode attaché) :

```
Sierra"/.IABootFiles
```

=> tu n'as qu'à re-taper comme montré en gras dans mon 2è énoncé (avec le bleu) et exécuter la commande > puis passer la commande *reboot* > et dire ce qui se passe au re-démarrage.


----------



## Ldsr (15 Octobre 2017)

En effet j’avais tapé avec des espaces !  
Après avoir passé les commandes... même problème que précédemment le mac redémarre sans cesse en affichant le message suivant


----------



## macomaniac (15 Octobre 2017)

C'est le même *kernel_panic*. Il y a eu lancement du démarreur de l'OS d'installation de «Sierra» > chargement du *kernel* > et plantage de lancement du processus *launchd* d'initialisation de l'OS simplifié d'installation.

J'ai l'impression que ton Mac a un problème matériel. Passe la commande :

```
sysctl hw.model
```


qui retourne l'identifiant de modèle de ton Mac

=> et poste ici cette information.


----------



## Ldsr (15 Octobre 2017)

Voilà


----------



## macomaniac (15 Octobre 2017)

Donc ça doit être un _MacBook Pro 13" mi 2010_. Plus pris en charge en AppleStore (statut : obsolète).

Je te suggérerais de le porter à un magasin agréé Apple pour diagnostic. J'ai l'impression qu'il y a un problème matériel, qui ne dépend ni du disque, ni de la nappe (le câble plat qui le relie à la Carte-Mère) > puisque le démarrage sur le programme d'installation d'une clé USB externe plante.

L'OS d'usine de ce Mac était «Snow Léopard 10.6.3» et il a été livré avec des DVD gris de ré-installation. Tu ne les aurais pas conservés dans un tiroir ? - histoire de tester un démarrage sur le DVD d'installation de l'OS d'usine...


----------



## Ldsr (15 Octobre 2017)

Je l’avais apporté chez Apple avant de poster ici et ils pensaient apparemment à un problème avec la carte mère.. je vais reprendre rendez vous et voir ce qu’ils en disent.
Malheureusement j’ai déménagé il y a quelques mois et je pense que les CD sont passés à la trappe... j’essaierai quand même de voir si je les retrouve. 
Je te tiendrais au courant de ce qu’il en est 
En tout cas, merci beaucoup pour tout ce temps et cette énergie dépensés pour m’aider !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (15 Octobre 2017)

Ce que tu peux tenter :
Reset SMC
Reset NVRAM
Puis redémarrage en mode internet Recovery (il faut être connecté à internet via un câble ethernet de préférence) puis appuyer (comme tu l'as déjà fait sur les 3 touches cmd+alt+r (coté gauche du clavier et essayer aussi le coté droit si ça fonctionne pas pour cmd+alt)


----------



## macomaniac (16 Octobre 2017)

*Lisa*

Tu peux tenter la réinitialisation du contrôleur de gestion du système (*SMC*) comme suggéré par *Jean*  --> cette ré-initialisation parvient en certains cas à supprimer des aberrations de fonctionnement du Mac au démarrage.

Quand tu dis :


Ldsr a dit:


> Je l’avais apporté chez Apple avant de poster ici et ils pensaient apparemment à un problème avec la carte mère..




c'est ce que je suis en train de me dire aussi, pour ma part.

Parce qu'en ce qui concerne la clé USB que je t'ai renvoyée, partitionnée et dotée de 2 volumes d'installation d'«El Capitan» et de «Sierra», vérifiée par mes soins sur 2 Mac et fonctionnelle (les 2 volumes démarrent) --> il est totalement anormal que le *boot_manager* (gestionnaire de démarrage) de l'*EFI *n'affiche pas ces volumes. Il paraît même ne rien afficher du tout (commande "*alt*") et donc être carrément en panne.

Qu'il faille chaque fois une commande *bless* avec une option qui écrit dans la *NVRAM* l'adresse automatique de boot sur un de ces 2 volumes > pour que l'*EFI* aille exécuter le programme de démarrage de l'OS d'installation de ce volume --> prouve que les volumes sont trouvables par l'*EFI* et qu'il y a bien une défaillance du boot_manager.

Que le *kernel* (noyau) de l'OS d'installation de chacun de ces OS d'installation plante après lancement (échec du processus d'initialisation de l'OS d'installation) --> c'est proprement anormal. Car cet OS d'installation est recelé dans une image-disque qui ne monte un volume qu'en mode lecture seule et qui est donc in-modifiable en tant que tel. Le système d'installation du volume en question est donc garanti "intègre" logiciellement parlant de ce fait même.

Comme ton Mac est a priori compatible avec l'installation d'«El Capitan» ou de «Sierra» > si le système d'installation de ces 2 OS plante chaque fois au lancement > c'est forcément dû à une défaillance du Mac.

=> je pense à une défaillance de la Carte-Mère au vu de ces dysfonctionnements, sans pouvoir détailler ce diagnostic car je n'y connais rien dans ce domaine.


----------



## Daiki (17 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour, 

J’ai moi aussi un problème, j’ai voulu remettre mon ordinateur à zéro, depuis, je dois faire une mise à jour Mac OS High Sierra, mais à chaque fois il me demande de redémarrer.


Je ne sais pas comment résoudre cela, je pense avoir fait une erreur avec mon disque (effacer)


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour *Dalki
*
Si tu démarres ton Mac les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées ensemble --> est-ce que tu vois s'afficher une  > et est-ce que tu atteins ensuite un écran où s'affiche une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS* ?


----------



## Daiki (17 Novembre 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *Dalki
> *
> Si tu démarres ton Mac les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées ensemble --> est-ce que tu vois s'afficher une  > et est-ce que tu atteins ensuite un écran où s'affiche une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS* ?



Exactement


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2017)

Alors va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis (l'une après l'autre) les 2 commandes informatives  :

```
diskutil list
diskutil cs list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier après chaque commande pour l'exécuter)


la 1ère va retourner le tableau des disques attachés à ton Mac (en interne / externe > physiques / virtuels) > avec leurs tables de partition > et leurs partitions décrites en type de système de fichiers > nom de volume > taille > identifiant d'appareil.


une série de micro-disques correspond à des images-disques créées en *RAM* à l'occasion du démarrage en mode *Recovery* > dans le volume desquelles sont montés des dossiers du *Recovery OS* sur lequel tu démarres. Elles s'effacent à l'extinction ou au re-démarrage.


la 2è > le tableau des composants d'un *Groupe de Volumes Logiques* > s'il y a un système de stockage *CoreStorage* sur la partition de l'OS.

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir poster ici ces 2 tableaux sans avoir besoin de prendre des captures d'écran -->


tu sélectionnes les tableaux > *⌘C* pour les copier dans le presse-papier > *⌘Q* pour quitter le «Terminal» > option  : "*Obtenir de l'aide en ligne*" (dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires) > ce qui lance un navigateur «Safari» 

page Apple par défaut > un clic sur l'adresse de haut de page pour l'éditer > saisis  : *macgénération* (tout court  : c'est une barre de recherche Google) et valide > tu atteins le site MacGé > Forums > te connectes > ce fil 

presse le bouton *⌹* (4è avant la fin à droite) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations donneront une première idée de la configuration logique de ton disque.


----------



## Daiki (17 Novembre 2017)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            6.0 GB     disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        *1.3 GB     disk1
   1:        Apple_partition_map                         30.7 KB    disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        1.3 GB     disk1s2
/dev/disk2
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *5.2 MB     disk2
/dev/disk3
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk3
/dev/disk4
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk4
/dev/disk5
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk5
/dev/disk6
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk6
/dev/disk7
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk7
/dev/disk8
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *6.3 MB     disk8
/dev/disk9
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *2.1 MB     disk9
/dev/disk10
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *1.0 MB     disk10
/dev/disk11
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk11
/dev/disk12
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk12
/dev/disk13
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *1.0 MB     disk13
/dev/disk14
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *6.3 MB     disk14
-bash-3.2# diskutil cs list
No CoreStorage logical volume groups found
```


----------



## Daiki (17 Novembre 2017)

Je tiens à préciser que j'ai essayé de m'inspirer de tes réponses aux personnes qui avait un problème similaire et pour eux, certaines commandes ne marchaient pas alors que moi si, donc j'ai préféré vous contacter


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2017)

Le disque a une configuration standard ... en apparence seulement car -->

... la partition *disk0s2* du volume *Macintosh HD* a une taille de *6 Go* - ce qui est un peut étroit, non ? -





Bon : tu as *493 Go* en espace libre situé sous la partition *disk0s3 Recovery HD* selon toute apparence.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b
```
 (le *0* de *0b* est le chiffre *zéro* ; pareil dans *disk0s2*)


qui récupère tout l'espace libre disponible à la partition *disk0s2*

=> si tu n'as pas obtenu de message d'erreur > repasse une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste ici le tableau retourné pour vérification.


----------



## Daiki (17 Novembre 2017)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b
Started partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Verifying the disk
Verifying file system
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Resizing
Finished partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            6.0 GB     disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            6.0 GB     disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        *1.3 GB     disk1
   1:        Apple_partition_map                         30.7 KB    disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        1.3 GB     disk1s2
/dev/disk2
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *5.2 MB     disk2
/dev/disk3
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk3
/dev/disk4
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk4
/dev/disk5
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk5
/dev/disk6
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk6
/dev/disk7
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk7
/dev/disk8
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *6.3 MB     disk8
/dev/disk9
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *2.1 MB     disk9
/dev/disk10
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *1.0 MB     disk10
/dev/disk11
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk11
/dev/disk12
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk12
/dev/disk13
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *1.0 MB     disk13
/dev/disk14
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *6.3 MB     disk14
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2017)

Le système de fichiers dont dépend le volume *Macintosh HD* est sans erreurs. Malgré cela > la commande de re-partitionnement n'a absolument rien donné > le volume *Macintosh HD* étant resté à la taille initiale de *6 Go*.

Passe la commande :

```
gpt show /dev/disk0
```


cette commande affiche le tableau de la distribution des blocs du disque : affectés à des tables de partition > à des partitions > ou constituant des bandes d'espace libre

=> poste encore ce tableau ici --> il devrait montrer où est située la zone d'espace libre sur le disque.

Questions : quel était l'OS installé sur le disque avant ton opération d'effacement ? - quel est le modèle et l'année de ton Mac ?


----------



## Daiki (17 Novembre 2017)

```
-bash-3.2# gpt show /dev/disk0
      start       size  index  contents
          0          1         PMBR
          1          1         Pri GPT header
          2         32         Pri GPT table
         34          6        
         40     409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
     409640   11718744      2  GPT part - 48465300-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
   12128384     262144        
   12390528    1269528      3  GPT part - 48465300-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
   13660056  963113079        
  976773135         32         Sec GPT table
  976773167          1         Sec GPT header
```


Je n'ai aucune idée de l'OS, j'ai acheté mon mac, il y a un peu plus d'un, il s'agit d'un MacBook Pro


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2017)

J'ai compris le problème.

Si tu regardes le tableau -->


la *2 GPT part* est la partition n°*2 Macintosh HD*

la *3 GPT part* est la partition n°*3 Recovery HD*

entre les 2 tu observes une bande d'espace libre de *262144 *blocs > alors que la partition *3* devrait être collée à la partition *2* sans aucun espace libre.

À cause de cet espace intercalaire > l'énorme bande de blocs libres située en queue de disque (*963113079 *blocs) ne peut pas être récupérée à la partition n°*2 Macintosh HD*.

Je te propose de passer la commande suivante :

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 4.8g jhfs+ RECO 650m free null 0b
```


cette commande réduit la taille de la partition *Macintosh HD* à *4,8 Go* > crée juste en-dessous une partition de *650 Mo* au format *Apple_HFS+* intitulée *RECO* > et laisse le petit excédent en espace libre.

Si la commande passe sans erreur > repasse une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste encore le tableau retourné > que je contemple la configuration modifiée.


----------



## Daiki (17 Novembre 2017)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 4.8g jhfs+ RECO 650m free null 0b
Started partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Verifying the disk
Verifying file system
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Resizing
Waiting for the disks to reappear
Formatting disk0s3 as Mac OS Extended (Journaled) with name RECO
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s3 as a 620 MB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 8192k journal
Mounting disk
Finished partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            4.8 GB     disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS RECO                    650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            4.8 GB     disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS RECO                    650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4
/dev/disk1
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        *1.3 GB     disk1
   1:        Apple_partition_map                         30.7 KB    disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        1.3 GB     disk1s2
/dev/disk2
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *5.2 MB     disk2
/dev/disk3
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk3
/dev/disk4
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk4
/dev/disk5
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk5
/dev/disk6
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk6
/dev/disk7
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk7
/dev/disk8
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *6.3 MB     disk8
/dev/disk9
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *2.1 MB     disk9
/dev/disk10
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *1.0 MB     disk10
/dev/disk11
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk11
/dev/disk12
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk12
/dev/disk13
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *1.0 MB     disk13
/dev/disk14
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *6.3 MB     disk14
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2017)

Très joli : ça a marché.

Alors voici l'idée (sournoise) --> tu es actuellement démarrée sur un OS de secours *RecoveryOS* contenu dans le volume *Recovery HD* monté sur la partition *disk0s4*. Ce volume n'est pas monté sous l'intitulé *Recovery HD* > mais sous l'intitulé *Image Volume*. On va cloner tranquillement le contenu de *Image Volume* (= *Recovery HD*) dans *RECO* --> de manière à commencer à reconstruire une *Recovery HD* bien collée à la partition du Système *disk0s2*.

Pour cela > passe la commande :

```
cp -av /Volumes/"Image Volume"/* /Volumes/RECO
```
 (mets bien *"Image Volume"* entre *""* ; il n'y a pas d'espace entre *Volume"* et */**)

je te la redonne en gras pour la clarté -->

*cp-- -av-- /Volumes/"Image Volume"/*-- /Volumes/RECO*


cette commande clone *Image Volume* dans *RECO*

si elle passe > tu devrais voir défiler rapidement des lignes

Si tu n'as pas eu de message d'erreur > passe la commande :

```
ls -R /Volumes/RECO
```
 (le "*l*" de "*l*s" est la minuscule de la lettre "*L*")


cette commande liste les objets du volume *RECO*

=> poste ici la liste retournée.


----------



## Daiki (17 Novembre 2017)

```
-bash-3.2# cp -av /Volumes/"Image Volume"/* /Volumes/RECO
cp: /Volumes/Image Volume/*: No such file or directory
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2017)

Passe la commande :

```
ls /Volumes
```


qui retourne la liste des volumes montés

=> tu n'as qu'à poster cette liste ici.

Question : quand tu as démarré au départ avec *⌘R* --> tu as eu un globe terrestre en rotation affiché ?


----------



## Daiki (17 Novembre 2017)

```
-bash-3.2# ls /Volumes
.Trashes        OS X Base System    Recovery HD
Macintosh HD        RECO
```

Oui j'ai eu un globe


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2017)

Ahaaa (a) ! - tout s'explique.

En plus > la partition *Recovery HD* a un type *Apple_HFS* --> donc le volume *Recovery HD *est automatiquement monté.

Alors ça devrait être assez facile. Tu modifies ma commande antérieure ainsi -->

```
cp -av /Volumes/"Recovery HD"/* /Volumes/RECO
```
 (tu mets *"Recovery HD"* entre *""* ; pas d'espace entre *HD"* et */**)

je te la redonnes en gras :

*cp ---av-- /Volumes/"Recovery HD"/* --/Volumes/RECO*


cette commande clone *Recovery HD* dans *RECO*

Si tu as bien vu défiler des lignes > passe ensuite la commande :

```
ls -R /Volumes/RECO
```


et poste la liste affichée.

[J'espère que le volume *Recovery HD* n'a pas été vidé de son contenu...]


----------



## Daiki (17 Novembre 2017)

```
-bash-3.2# cp -av /Volumes/"Recovery HD"/* /Volumes/RECO
cp: /Volumes/Recovery HD/*: No such file or directory
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2017)

Alors je suppose que la commande :

```
ls -R /Volumes/"Recovery HD"
```


ne va rien retourner - si ?

Si rien n'est retourné > c'est que la partition a été reformatée et que le volume est vide. Raison pour laquelle la commande *⌘R* re-dirigeait sur un démarrage par internet.


----------



## Daiki (17 Novembre 2017)

```
-bash-3.2# ls -R /Volumes/"Recovery HD"
.Trashes

/Volumes/Recovery HD/.Trashes:
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2017)

Alors la situation est beaucoup plus carrée (et simple) que je n'avais supposé : je pensais que avais démarré sur la *Recovery HD * locale > tu avais démarré par internet ; je pensais qu'il y avait un *RecoveryOS* démarrable sur le disque > il n'y avait aucun système démarrable sur le disque.

Changement d'approche !

Tu passes la commande :

```
diskutil partitionDisk disk0 gpt jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" 100%
```

*diskutil --partitionDisk-- disk0 --gpt --jhfs+-- "Macintosh HD" --100%*


cette commande ré-initialise le disque et remonte un volume vide de *499 Go* intitulé *Macintosh HD*

Si la commande passe conformément à cette prédiction (tu peux poster le retour de commande si tu veux) --> tu n'as plus qu'à quitter le «Terminal» et à lancer l'option : "*Ré-installer OS X*" à destination du volume *Macintosh HD.*


----------



## Daiki (17 Novembre 2017)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil partitionDisk disk0 gpt jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" 100%       
Started partitioning on disk0
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Waiting for the disks to reappear
Formatting disk0s2 as Mac OS Extended (Journaled) with name Macintosh HD
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s2 as a 465 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 40960k journal
Mounting disk
Finished partitioning on disk0
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            499.8 GB   disk0s2
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2017)

C'était donc tout simple [et donc : le contraire de compliqué]-






Tu n'as plus qu'à lancer une ré-installation à destination du volume *Macintosh HD*.


----------



## Daiki (17 Novembre 2017)

Je te remercie énormément


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2017)

Tu vas récupérer à l'installation l'OS d'usine de ton Mac = soit un «Yosemite» > soit un «El Capitan» pour ton Mac de 2015. 

À moins qu'ayant installé antérieurement «Sierra» > tu ne te vois proposer «High Sierra» (tout dépend quel type de démarrage par internet a été déclenché par re-direction de *⌘R*).


----------



## Kiluxerion (28 Novembre 2017)

Bonsoir,

Tout d’abord, j’espère que je ne fais pas de hors sujet !
J’ai lu quelques unes de vos interventions sur ce thread, et j’ai l’impression que vous pourriez m’aider ! Alors je tente ma chance (et votre patience)

Je possède un mac mini 2014. Il se faisait quelque peu ancien (et lent), et puisque je n’avais plus d’utilité de ce qui était dessus, j’ai décidé de le remettre à neuf. J’ai donc suivi un tuto qui me recommandait de relancer mon mac (en appuyant sur alt au démarrage) et d’accéder au recovery, où j’ai pu aller dans l’utilitaire disque pour effacer « Macintosh HD », avant d’aller ensuite dans « Réinstaller OS x ».
Là, on me propose de réinstaller os x Yosemite (l’os d’usine j’imagine ?), seulement après avoir accepté les conditions et entré mes identifiants, je reçois un message du genre « le produit est momentanément indisponible. Réessayer plus tard ».

Je ne sais pas quoi faire, j’écume les anciens threads mais, de mon oeil non avertis, je ne trouve pas de solutions...

Je tiens à préciser que j’ai Windows 7 installé via Bootcamp (je comptais supprimer cette partition par la suite pour alouer de nouveau les 500Go de mon mac à OS X, mais je ne suis jamais arrivé jusque là...)

En espérant que vous puissiez m’aider,
Mattia’s

EDIT : 
Je voulais aller chercher le message d’erreur exact que je recevais, et j’ai remarqué que le problème avait changé (?).
Dans l’utilitaire OS X (démarrage avec cmd+R), j’ai cliqué sur « Réinstaller Os X » et sur l’écran qui apparait, en appuyant sur « continuer », un message affiche :
« Pour télécharger et Réstaurer OS X, l’admissibilité de votre ordinateur sera vérifiée auprès d’Apple. »
Avant, cela chargait et m’affichait l’écran suivant. Mais à présent, ça charge pendant quelques (longues) minutes avant de me dire que la requête a expiré..

Je désespère


----------



## macomaniac (28 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour *Kiluxerion
*


Kiluxerion a dit:


> Je désespère



Bah ! - si tu ne peux vraiment pas télécharger un installateur de macOS > tu n'auras qu'à m'envoyer par la Poste une clé USB de 8 Go et je t'y mettrai un installateur démarrable de l'OS que tu souhaites. Ce préambule étant destiné à t'ôter des affres du désespoir (le philosophe hollandais Spinoza, dans son livre l'«Éthique», recommande de combattre les sentiments négatifs qui affaiblissent le «conatus»).

----------

L'OS «Yosemite 10.10» est effectivement l'OS d'usine du mac _mini de 2014_. Or le démarrage avec "*alt*" puis choix du disque "*Récupération 10.x*" -->   fait démarrer en mode *Recovery* local = sur l'OS de secours correspondant à la dernière version de macOS installée sur le disque. Il faudrait donc supposer que ton mini en est resté à «Yosemite», si c'est cet OS qui t'est proposé à la ré-installation.

Pour connaître la configuration actuelle de ton disque > je t'invite à démarrer en mode *Recovery* comme tu l'as déjà fait > et à aller à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative  :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés à ton Mac (en interne / externe > physiques / virtuels) > avec leurs tables de partition > et leurs partitions décrites en type de système de fichiers > nom de volume > taille > identifiant d'appareil.


une série de micro-disques correspond à des images-disques créées en *RAM* à l'occasion du démarrage en mode *Recovery* > dans le volume desquelles sont montés des dossiers du *Recovery OS* sur lequel tu démarres. Elles s'effacent à l'extinction ou au re-démarrage.


Voici comment tu vas pouvoir poster ici ce tableau sans avoir besoin de prendre des captures d'écran -->


tu sélectionnes le tableau > *⌘C* pour les copier dans le presse-papier > *⌘Q* pour quitter le «Terminal» > option  : "*Obtenir de l'aide en ligne*" (dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires) > ce qui lance un navigateur «Safari» 

page Apple par défaut > un clic sur l'adresse de haut de page pour l'éditer > saisis  : *macgénération* (tout court  : c'est une barre de recherche Google) et valide > tu atteins le site MacGé > Forums > te connectes > ce fil 

presse le bouton *⌹* (carré avec une croix incrite dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message - chercher au milieu de la largeur totale de cette barre > pile dans le prolongement vertical du *ré* du bouton orange : *Poster votre réponse*) > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations donneront une idée de la configuration logique de ton disque.


----------



## Kiluxerion (28 Novembre 2017)

Déjà, merci pour cette réponse si rapide ! 
Je n'avais plus entendu parler de Spinoza depuis 2 ans, ah !

Voilà le tableau :


```
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            329.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                170.0 GB   disk0s4
/dev/disk1
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        *1.3 GB     disk1
   1:        Apple_partition_map                         30.7 KB    disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        1.3 GB     disk1s2
/dev/disk2
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *5.2 MB     disk2
/dev/disk3
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk3
/dev/disk4
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk4
/dev/disk5
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk5
/dev/disk6
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk6
/dev/disk7
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk7
/dev/disk8
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *6.3 MB     disk8
/dev/disk9
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *2.1 MB     disk9
/dev/disk10
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *1.0 MB     disk10
/dev/disk11
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk11
/dev/disk12
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk12
/dev/disk13
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *1.0 MB     disk13
/dev/disk14
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *6.3 MB     disk14
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (28 Novembre 2017)

Je reviens en ligne.



Kiluxerion a dit:


> Je n'avais plus entendu parler de Spinoza depuis 2 ans



Hé ! hé ! - et en quelle occasion (par simple curiosité) ?​
Ta configuration est sobre : une partition *Macintosh HD* au format *Apple_HFS+* et sa partition auxiliaire *Recovery HD* (+ une *BOOTCAMP* en bas de tableau). RAS.

Passe la commande :

```
df -H /Volumes/"Macintosh HD"
```
 (en mettant *"Macintosh HD"* entre *""*)


qui retourne la mesure des espaces : total > occupé > libre du volume-cible

=> poste le tableau ici. C'est histoire de vérifier que le volume est bien vide.


----------



## Kiluxerion (28 Novembre 2017)

C'était lors d'un de mes cours de 1ère année de Médecine  

Tant mieux si tout est OK !

Voilà ce que j'obtiens :


```
-bash-3.2# df -H /Volumes/"Macintosh HD"
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused    ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk0s2   329G   434M   329G     1%  105879 80276955    0%   /Volumes/Macintosh HD
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (28 Novembre 2017)

Ouaip ! 423 Mo : c'est ce qu'on appelle vide. Parce que ces Mo ne sont pas des fichiers recelés dans le volume monté > c'est la taille des fichiers du *système de fichiers JHFS+* (structure logicielle inscrite sur l'en-tête de la partition et qui est la génératrice du volume) - taille qui se défalque de la capacité absolue du volume intrinsèquement égale à celle de la partition. Inéressant, non - logiquement parlant ? Car le système de fichiers n'est pas contenu dans le volume > mais il défalque pourtant sa taille de celle du volume...

Bon : assez disserté.

Donc si tu démarres par *⌘R* (ou "*alt*" > *Récupération 10.10.5*) - càd. en mode *Recovery* local --> tu n'arrives pas à télécharger «Yosemite» ?

Passe les 2 commandes (l'une après l'autre) :

```
diskutil repairVolume disk0s2
diskutil repairDisk disk0
```


la 1ère vérifie / répare le système de fichiers du volume *Macintosh HD*

la 2è vérifie / répare la table de partition *GUID* de l'en-tête du disque (tu vas avoir un message disant que la petite partition *EFI disk0s1* pourrait être reformatée --> tu tapes *y*(es) et tu revalides)

=> poste les affichages retournés par les 2 commandes.


----------



## Kiluxerion (28 Novembre 2017)

Oui, c'est intéressant en effet ! De plus, j'ai pu apprendre un nouveau mot "défalquer". ^^

Apparement tout semble correct :


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil repairVolume disk0s2
Started file system repair on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Repairing file system
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Updating boot support partitions for the volume as required
Finished file system repair on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
-bash-3.2# diskutil repairDisk disk0
Repairing the partition map might erase disk0s1, proceed? (y/N) y
Started partition map repair on disk0
Checking prerequisites
Checking the partition list
Adjusting partition map to fit whole disk as required
Checking for an EFI system partition
Checking the EFI system partition's size
Checking the EFI system partition's file system
Checking the EFI system partition's folder content
Checking all HFS data partition loader spaces
Checking booter partitions
Checking booter partition disk0s3
Repairing file system
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Recovery HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Updating boot support partitions for the volume as required
Reviewing boot support loaders
Checking Core Storage Physical Volume partitions
Updating Windows boot.ini files as required
The partition map appears to be OK
Finished partition map repair on disk0
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (28 Novembre 2017)

Oui : aucun problème. Un sans faute partout.

Tu peux toujours essayer la variante par internet --> tu démarres ton Mac les 3 touches *⌘⌥R* (*cmd alt R*) pressées ensemble.

Le Mac va se connecter au Mac App Store > il va y avoir téléchargement d'un dossier de démarrage de *500 Mo* dans une image-disque en *RAM* (globe terrestre en rotation - plus ou moins long) > puis le Mac va démarrer sur un *RecoveryOS* en *RAM*.

Ce démarrage offre la possibilité de ré-installer l'OS d'usine du Mac = Yosemite encore pour ton _mini 2014_. Il s'agit donc d'une variante --> est-ce que par ce canal un installateur de «Yosemite» se télécharge ?


----------



## Kiluxerion (28 Novembre 2017)

J’ai effectivement démarré comme demandé, et j’ai eu ce petit globe qui a tourné le temps d’un téléchargement. Puis, je suis arrivé à nouveau sur un écran type « Utilitaires OS X »..
La seule différence est que maintenant, dans « Réinstaller OsX », j’ai OS X Moutain Lion au lieu de Yosemite... Je vais continuer tout de même et on verra si ça fonctionne.

EDIT :

Le téléchargement s’est effectivement lancé ! Étant obligé d’être en wifi, j’en ai pour un petit moment...
Je reviendrai vers vous par la suite (j’aurai encore une ou deux petites questions ! )
Merci beaucoup !


----------



## macomaniac (28 Novembre 2017)

Si l'OS d'usine est «Mountain Lion 10.8» --> ton mini est un _2012_ alors.

Si «Yosemite» était installé sur le disque > c'est que tu l'avais acquis ultérieurement sur le Mac App Store. Par conséquent > tu devrais avoir, à l'onglet "Achats" de ton compte à l'AppStore, affiché l'OS Yosemite dont tu pourras re-télécharger un installateur.


----------



## Kiluxerion (28 Novembre 2017)

Ah bon, il semblerait que mon mac soit plus ancien que je pensais !

——
Je rencontre un autre problème, que je ne pensais pas devoir aborder maintenant, mais qui est quelque peu handicapant...

Je possède un clavier Apple (celui avec la partie numérique en plus), et il y a quelques temps mais deux touches « maj » avaient arrêté de fonctionner. C’était embêtant mais pas insuportable car je pouvais utiliser le Caps Lock pour accéder aux majuscules (et aux signes spéciaux comme le « . » par exemple)

Mon Os s’est correctement installé et je suis aux configurations de lancements, et lorsque je dois entrer mes identifiants Apple, je dois mettre un « . »... Seulement mon astuce via Caps Lock ne semble plus non plus fonctionner, et je suis donc coincé... (je ne peux pas non plus simplement cmd+C/cmd+V un point non plus...)

Serait-ce mon clavier qui se fait vieux, ou est-ce un problème du logiciel ?

EDIT :
J’ai lancé le mac sans configurer mes identifiants, puis j’ai pu me connecter a l’Appstore ainsi qu’à iTunes avec mes identifiants en « copiant/collant » le point. Je vais faire la mise à jour high sierra, peut-être réglera-t-elle mon soucis ?


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Novembre 2017)

Cap lock ne remplace pas les touches majuscules (shift).

Vérifier avec le visualiseur de clavier s’il s’agit d’un problème matériel ou logiciel.


----------



## Kiluxerion (28 Novembre 2017)

Bon, déjà un grand merci Macomaniac !
Grâce à vous, mon problème est réglé, et je peux enfin profiter de mon mac mini synchronisé avec l'icloud de mes autres appareils comme si il était neuf ! 

___

Concernant mon clavier @Moonwalker ,
J'ai pu ouvrir le clavier virtuel, et je constate que lorsque j'enfonce les touches maj, celles-ci ne s'alliment pas à l'écran (contrairement aux autres touches...). J'ai donc un peu chipoté :
- j'ai changer le port usb où il était branché : rien n'a changé
- j'ai testé un clavier logitech (avec le clavier virtuel a l'écran) : là, les touches maj fonctionnent correctement...

J'en déduis donc que ça doit être un soucis matériel sur mon clavier apple... ce qui me chiffone, c'est que (dans mes souvenirs), les deux touches maj aient arrêté de fonctionner en même temps. Meh, j'imagine que je suis bon à devoir acheter un nouveau clavier ? :/ (Comme vous l'avez si bien souligné, Cap Lock n'était qu'une solution bancale et momentanée...)


----------



## macomaniac (28 Novembre 2017)

Content pour toi, *Kiluxerion*.

Tu as quel OS installé actuellement ?


----------



## Kiluxerion (28 Novembre 2017)

Actuellement, je suis sous OS High Sierra. J’ai fait la dernière mise à jour en date.


----------



## macomaniac (28 Novembre 2017)

Comme on dit : tu as reculé (à «Mountain Lion») pour mieux sauter (à «High Sierra»)-


----------



## Kiluxerion (28 Novembre 2017)

Effectivement


----------



## Jimmylee (15 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai également fait une erreur de manipulation, en pensant vider le macintosh HD de mon Macbook pro sous OS Sierra, je l'ai effacé, impossible de le retrouver. Il ne reste plus que le disque physique Apple SSD SM0512L Media. J'ai bien tenté une installation de l'OS mais le disque Apple SSD est verrouillé.

Est ce que quelqu'un aurait une solution à m'apporter ??

D'avance merci pour votre future aide


----------



## macomaniac (15 Décembre 2017)

Salut *Jimmy
*
Démarre en mode *Recovery* (touches *⌘R* pressées jusqu'à la ) > va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative  :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


la commande va retourner le tableau des disques attachés à ton Mac > avec tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur apfs* si présent

une série de micro-disques correspond à des images-disques créées en RAM à l'occasion du démarrage en mode Recovery > dans le volume desquelles sont montés des dossiers du *Recovery OS* sur lequel tu démarres. Elles s'effacent à l'extinction ou au re-démarrage.

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir poster ici ce tableau sans avoir besoin de prendre des captures d'écran -->


tu sélectionnes le tableau > *⌘C* pour le copier dans le presse-papier > *⌘Q* pour quitter le «Terminal» > option  : "*Obtenir de l'aide en ligne*" (dans la fenêtre des 4 *Utilitaires*) > ce qui lance un navigateur «Safari» 

page Apple par défaut > un clic sur l'adresse de haut de page pour l'éditer > saisis  : *macgénération* (tout court  : c'est une barre de recherche Google) et valide > tu atteins le site MacGé > Forums > te connectes > ce fil 

dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton *⌹* (carré avec une croix inscrite - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations donneront une idée de la configuration logique de ton disque. Et permettront de te passer d'autres commandes pour régler ton problème.


----------



## Jimmylee (15 Décembre 2017)

Bonsoir Macomaniac,

Voici le tableau :


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        499.3 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk1

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk2

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk16

-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (15 Décembre 2017)

La partition --> 
	
	



```
2:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        499.3 GB   disk0s2
```


montre que le volume *Macintosh HD* a été renommé *OS X Base System* d'après le volume qui contient régulièrement l'OS de secours *RecoveryOS*

tandis que la partition de secours *Recovery HD* (qui devrait se situer en n°3) a été supprimée carrément

Tu dois donc être actuellement démarré sur un clone du système de secours contenu dans le volume *OS X Base System*.

Pour le vérifier --> passe les 2 commandes (l'une après l'autre) :

```
df -H /Volumes/"OS X Base System"
ls /Volumes/"OS X Base System"
```
 (respecte les espaces ; mets bien *"OS X Base System"* entre *""*)


la 1ère mesure la taille des espaces : total > occupé > libre du volume *OS X Base System*

la 2è liste les dossiers de 1er degré contenus dans ce volume

=> poste ces 2 tableaux ici.


----------



## Jimmylee (15 Décembre 2017)

Effectivement, je n'ai pas fait les choses à moitié 

Et voici :


```
-bash-3.2# df -H /Volumes/"OS X Base System"
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk0s2   499G   1.3G   498G     1%   48782 4294918497    0%   /
-bash-3.2# ls /Volumes/"OS X Base Sytem"
ls: /Volumes/OS X Base Sytem: No such file or directory
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (15 Décembre 2017)

*1,3 Go* de données = la taille d'un *RecoveryOS*. Conjecture confirmée.

Tu as fais une erreur de saisie pour la 2è commande --> tu as écrit *Sytem* au lieu de *System*.

Repasse la commande :

```
ls /Volumes/"OS X Base System"
```


et poste ici la liste retournée > car je suis curieux de connaître la distribution logique dans le volume.


----------



## Jimmylee (15 Décembre 2017)

Sorry, autant que moi :


```
-bash-3.2# ls /Volumes/"OS X Base System"
.DS_Store
dev
.vol
etc
Applications
private
Install macOS Sierra.app
sbin
Library
tmp
System
usr
Volumes
var
bin
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (15 Décembre 2017)

C'est bien le contenu d'un volume *OS X Base System* contenant le *RecoveryOS*.

Passe encore la commande :

```
diskutil info disk0s2
```

qui va retourner un tableau d'informations  sur le volume

et poste-le ici.

- et question : de quelle année est ton Mac ?


----------



## Jimmylee (15 Décembre 2017)

Il es tout récent, c'est un modèle de 2017 


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil info disk0s2
   Device Identifier:        disk0s2
   Device Node:              /dev/disk0s2
   Whole:                    No
   Part of Whole:            disk0

   Volume Name:              OS X Base System
   Mounted:                  Yes
   Mount Point:              /

   Partition Type:           Apple_HFS
   File System Personality:  HFS+
   Type (Bundle):            hfs
   Name (User Visible):      Mac OS Extended
   Owners:                   Enabled

   OS Can Be Installed:      No
   Media Type:               Generic
   Protocol:                 PCI-Express
   SMART Status:             Not Supported
   Volume UUID:              1FF62FCC-E150-3F36-BD7B-A1348999A2A9
   Disk / Partition UUID:    F29138C4-7C2B-4750-9F31-1D55AA2C4A28

   Disk Size:                499.3 GB (499313168384 Bytes) (exactly 975221032 512-Byte-Units)
   Device Block Size:        4096 Bytes

   Volume Total Space:       499.3 GB (499313168384 Bytes) (exactly 975221032 512-Byte-Units)
   Volume Used Space:        1.5 GB (1542782976 Bytes) (exactly 3013248 512-Byte-Units) (0.3%)
   Volume Available Space:   497.8 GB (497770385408 Bytes) (exactly 972207784 512-Byte-Units) (99.7%)
   Allocation Block Size:    4096 Bytes

   Read-Only Media:          No
   Read-Only Volume:         Yes

   Device Location:          Internal
   Removable Media:          Fixed

   Solid State:              Yes

-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (15 Décembre 2017)

Zut !

Toute l'opération que j'envisageais tombe à l'eau à cause de ceci --> 

```
Read-Only Volume:         Yes
```


le volume monte en lecture seule (= verrouillé)

s'il était monté en lecture et écriture > j'envisageais de te recréer une *Recovery HD* de *650 Mo* en-dessous du volume *OS X Base System* > de cloner les *1,3 Go* de ce volume dans le *Recovery HD* monté > de forcer le démarrage sur le *Recovery HD* > d'effacer le volume *OS X Base System* > de faire ré-installer l'OS dans ce volume.

Quelle est l'année de commercialisation de ton Mac ?


----------



## Jimmylee (15 Décembre 2017)

Aïe  le problème a l'air d'être sérieux

C'est un I7 de mi 2017


----------



## macomaniac (15 Décembre 2017)

Sérieux, non : simple incident logiciel. Il suffit de reformater le volume et de ré-installer un OS - tout en mode *Recovery* par internet.

=> qu'est-ce que tu préfères (car tu as le choix) --> installer High Sierra ou ré-installer Sierra ?


----------



## Jimmylee (15 Décembre 2017)

Cà me rassure, parce que là, c'est une vraie galère.

On va repartir sur le Sierra, j'ai des plugins qui n'ont pas encore de maj pour être utilisé sur High Sierra


----------



## macomaniac (15 Décembre 2017)

Alors tu vas au *menu*  > sous-menu *Re-démarrer* --> mais attention (tiens tes doigts prêts) dès que l'écran vire au noir tu tiens pressées ensemble les *4* touches *⌘⌥⇧R* (*cmd alt maj R*).


c'est le démarrage en mode *Recovery* par internet qui fait télécharger en *RAM* un dossier de démarrage *Recovery* depuis l'AppStore. Tu vas avoir un globe terrestre en rotation le temps du téléchargement des *500 Mo* du dossier. Puis le Mac va re-démarrer sur le *RecoveryOS* en *RAM*.

ce démarrage indépendant du disque va permettre de reformater le volume verrouillé > et la combinaison à *4* touches de ré-installer l'OS d'usine du Mac = «Sierra».

Tu n'as qu'à signaler quand tu as retrouvé l'écran d'accueil à 4 *Utilitaires macOS*.


----------



## Jimmylee (15 Décembre 2017)

Je fais çà de suite, je reviens vers toi une fois que le tout sera fait


----------



## Jimmylee (15 Décembre 2017)

Installe terminé, Je suis sur l'utilitaire macOS


----------



## macomaniac (15 Décembre 2017)

Pfuiiittt... c'est du rapide, ça (fibre ?).

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" disk0s2
```
 (mets bien *"Macintosh HD"* entre *""*)


cette commande reformate la partition *disk0s2* en remettant un nouveau système de fichiers *jhfs+* définissant un volume intitulé *Macintosh HD*

=> tu n'as qu'à poster le retour d'un :

```
diskutil list
```


pour vérification.


----------



## Jimmylee (16 Décembre 2017)

Yes, vive la fibre, c'est un vrai confort de travail 


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            499.3 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk2

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk17

-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (16 Décembre 2017)

Tu as plus vite fait de démarrer par internet que moi de rédiger un (long) message.

Tu n'as plus qu'à quitter le *Terminal* > et activer l'option "*Ré-installer macOS*" à destination du volume *Macintosh HD*. J'espère que c'est bien Sierra qui va t'être proposé en ré-installation.


----------



## Jimmylee (16 Décembre 2017)

Haha, oui, au moins, il y a très peu d'attente entre nos échanges à cause des temps de téléchargement qui peuvent être très long sur un réseau qui n'est pas en fibre.

C'est parfait, Sierra s'installe sur Macintosh HD 

Tu es mon héros du jour, grand merci à toi pour ta patience et ton dépanne express


----------



## macomaniac (16 Décembre 2017)

C'était un plaisir. Sur ce hop ! je me déconnecte (car je ne suis pas du soir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## variosca (3 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour @macomaniac,

J'ai un problème similaire.
Ce matin mon Macbook pro s'est figé et lorsque je l'ai redémarré il m'a sorti son point d'intérrogation.

J'ai donc ouvert l'utilitaire de disque pour essayer de régler le soucis sauf que mon disque interne est introuvable. Il m'est donc impossible de réinstaller High Sierra.

Pourrais-tu m'aider s'il te plait ? :/

Tu trouveras ci-dessous le code effectué dans le Terminal.
Merci beaucoup pour ton aide


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk0
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk0s1

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk1

/dev/disk2 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            499.8 GB   disk2s2

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk19

-bash-3.2#
-bash-3.2# gpt show /dev/disk2
      start       size  index  contents
          0          1         PMBR
          1          1         Pri GPT header
          2         32         Pri GPT table
         34          6       
         40     409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
     409640  976101344      2  GPT part - 48465300-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  976510984     262151       
  976773135         32         Sec GPT table
  976773167          1         Sec GPT header
```


----------



## macomaniac (3 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour *variosca
*
Ton disque interne est bien identifié -->

```
/dev/disk2 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            499.8 GB   disk2s2
```

Est-ce que tu pourrais détailler le contexte ? --> quel est l'OS installé dans le volume *Macintosh HD* ? - quelle est l'année de ton _MacBook Pro_ ? - as-tu une sauvegarde de tes données ou > si ce n'est pas le cas > sont-elles à préserver ?


----------



## variosca (3 Janvier 2018)

Merci beaucoup pour ta réactivité !

Je ne me rappelle plus de la version du dernier l'OS installé (existe-il un moyen de le vérifier, _autre que la pomme en haut à gauche_ ?)

J'ai acheté mon MacBook Pro en 2013.
Concernant les sauvegardes je les ai faites sur une clé USB récemment, donc cela ne me pose pas de problèmes de tout perdre.


----------



## macomaniac (3 Janvier 2018)

variosca a dit:


> la version du dernier l'OS installé (existe-il un moyen de le vérifier... ?)



Je ne sais pas encore si le volume *Macintosh HD* est monté et adressable. Pour ce qui est de l'OS ré-installable à partir de la session de secours sur laquelle tu as démarré > tu peux passer la commande (ça fait un exercice.





 ) -->

```
defaults read /System/Library/CoreServices/SystemVersion.plist ProductVersion
```


respecte les espaces ; et l'orthographe des termes

la commande retourne l'identité de l'OS ré-installable

=> tu n'as qu'à poster ici ce retour.


----------



## variosca (3 Janvier 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je ne sais pas encore si le volume *Macintosh HD* est monté et adressable. Pour ce qui est de l'OS ré-installable à partir de la session de secours sur laquelle tu as démarré > tu peux passer la commande (ça fait un exercice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Voici la réponse 


```
-bash-3.2# defaults read /System/Library/CoreServices/SystemVersion.plist ProductVersion
10.13.2
```

Merci pour le code !


----------



## macomaniac (3 Janvier 2018)

Bon : on sait que c'est High Sierra qui est ré-installable.

On pourrait à présent s'informer du volume *Macintosh HD*. Passe les commandes (les unes après les autres) -->

```
diskutil info disk2s2
diskutil repairVolume disk2s2
```


la 1ère retourne un tableau d'informations sur la partition et son volume

la 2è lance une vérification / réparation du système de fichier *jhfs+* (*Apple_HFS+*) générateur du volume

=> tu n'as qu'à poster ici les 2 affichages retournés. Le point qui interroge est que le disque du Mac soit identifié en 3è position (comme *disk2*) au lieu d'être identifié comme *disk0* (premier rang temporel dans l'ordre d'attachement au Système du Mac). Comme s'il n'avait été reconnu qu'après un laps de temps.


----------



## variosca (3 Janvier 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bon : on sait que c'est High Sierra qui est ré-installable.
> 
> On pourrait à présent s'informer du volume *Macintosh HD*. Passe les commandes (les unes après les autres) -->
> 
> ...




```
-bash-3.2# diskutil info disk2s2
Could not find disk: disk2s2
-bash-3.2# diskutil repairVolume disk2s
Unable to find disk for disk2s
-bash-3.2#
```

-> Concernant la position, cela vient peut-être du fait que j'ai essayé de _erase_ le disque interne (il ne possédait pas de sous-catégorie Macintosh HD)


----------



## macomaniac (3 Janvier 2018)

Repasse un :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau > que je voie où en est le disque.


----------



## variosca (3 Janvier 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Repasse un :
> 
> ```
> diskutil list
> ...



Il semblerait qu'il est changé de place


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk0
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk0s1

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk1

/dev/disk2 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk2
   1:                       0xEE                         500.1 GB   disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk19

-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (3 Janvier 2018)

Hé ! hé ! les commandes ne risquaient pas de trouver le volume --> 

```
/dev/disk2 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk2
   1:                       0xEE                         500.1 GB   disk2s1
```

Table de partition *MBR* (type Windows = *FDisk_partition_scheme*) > partition principale dépouillée de système de fichiers et de volume.

Hop ! il faut effacer et recommencer.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" disk2
```
 (mets *"Macintosh HD"* entre *""*)


la commande remet une table *GPT* (*GUID_Partition_Scheme*) > et un système de fichiers* jhfs+* sur la partition principale > remontant un volume vide intitulé *Macintosh HD*

=> si la commande passe sans erreur > tu quittes le *Terminal* > et tu lances l'option : "*Ré-installer macOS*" à destination du volume *Macintosh HD*.

Question : c'est toi qui a manipulé le disque dans l'«Utilitaire de Disque» ?


----------



## Mcck (3 Janvier 2018)

Bonsoir, 

Je me permet d'envoyer un SOS ici car en lisant les posts j'ai constater que mon probleme était similaire !!! [emoji31][emoji31][emoji31]

Il a quelques semaines j'ai voulus effectuer la MAJ High sierra et la gros problème mon MacBook pro a totalement planté !!! 

J'ai donc essayer de le redémarrer mais impossible d'accéder à mon compte administrateur seul le mode sans échec parvient à s'afficher. De la un fenêtre utilitaires OS s'affiche et me propose plusieurs solutions. J'essaye donc dans un premier temps de formater mon disque dur mais la de nouveau problème aucun disque dur ne s'affiche mise à part un disque physique interne nommée "APPLE HD" qui a son tour me donne accès à un volume logique corestorage nommé 
"OS X BASE SYSTEM" sur lequel je ne peut effectuer aucunes manipulations. Toutes les cases sont grisés ormis SOS et partitionner.

Je ne retrouve plus mon ddi Macintosh HD il n'apparaît nul part. 

Je ne sais plus quoi faire pour pouvoir dans un premier temps faire réapparaître mon ddi Macintosh ? 
Et ensuite pouvoir installer la MAJ sierra pour que mon mac fonctionne de nouveau? 

Si tu peux m'apporter ton aide stp 

Merciiiii d'avance !!!!


----------



## macomaniac (3 Janvier 2018)

Bonsoir *Mcck
*
Pour connaître la configuration actuelle de ton disque > je t'invite à démarrer en mode *Recovery* comme tu l'as déjà fait > et à aller à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative  :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur apfs* si présent

une série de micro-disques correspond à des images-disques créées en *RAM* à l'occasion du démarrage en mode *Recovery* > dans le volume desquelles sont montés des dossiers du *Recovery OS* sur lequel tu démarres. Elles s'effacent à l'extinction ou au re-démarrage.


Voici comment tu vas pouvoir poster ici ce tableau sans avoir besoin de prendre des captures d'écran -->


tu sélectionnes le tableau > *⌘C* pour les copier dans le presse-papier > *⌘Q* pour quitter le «Terminal» > option  : "*Obtenir de l'aide en ligne*" (dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires) > ce qui lance un navigateur «Safari» 

page Apple par défaut > un clic sur l'adresse de haut de page pour l'éditer > saisis  : *macgénération* (tout court  : c'est une barre de recherche Google) et valide > tu atteins le site MacGé > Forums > te connectes > ce fil 

dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton *⌹* (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations donneront une idée de la configuration logique de ton disque.


----------



## variosca (3 Janvier 2018)

Merci pour ton aide @macomaniac

Le disque dur s'est enfin affiché dans le process d'installation de l'OS. L'installation est en cours (1h30). Je te tiens au courant.

J'espere que ça fa fonctionner. Visiblement la MAJ High Sierra n'est pas recommandée sur les anciens modèles. Une idée pour changer d'OS au cas où mon problème se règle ?

Encore merci pour ta réactivité et ta disponibilité


----------



## variosca (3 Janvier 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Hé ! hé ! les commandes ne risquaient pas de trouver le volume -->
> 
> ```
> /dev/disk2 (internal, physical):
> ...



Effectivement cest moi qui ait manipulé le disque avec cette tentative de formatge de disque interne.


----------



## macomaniac (3 Janvier 2018)

Tu n'auras qu'à dire si l'opération s'est bien déroulée.

Je persiste à trouver bizarre que le disque interne du Mac ne soit pas identifié au premier rang comme *disk0*.


----------



## Mcck (4 Janvier 2018)

Bonsoir macomaniac,

Merci pour ta réponse j'ai donc exécuter la manipulation que tu m'as tramise et voici ce que sa donne : 


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            499.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System       +498.9 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 F054977C-963E-423A-B706-C7CC3E611C75
                                 Unencrypted

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk2

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk19

-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (4 Janvier 2018)

Salut *Mcck
*
Tu as été victime d'un incident qui a restauré au volume de *499 Go* de l'OS > anciennement appelé *Macintosh HD* > le volume de *2 Go* de l'OS se secours *RecoveryOS* intitulé *OS X Base System* et dépendant d'une image-disque *BaseSystem.dmg* du volume *Recovery HD* -->

```
/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System       +498.9 GB   disk1
```

Tu es actuellement démarré sur ce clone de l'OS de secours restauré au volume principal. Afin de vérifier cette conjecture de ma part > passe la commande :

```
df -H /
```


qui mesure les espaces : total > occupé > libre du volume actuellement démarré

et poste ici le tableau retourné. La taille de l'occupation ("*Used*") du volume d'une capacité totale de *499 Go* > devrait être comprise entre *1,3 Go* et *2 Go* - signe que le volume a été restauré et les anciennes données effacées.


----------



## variosca (4 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour @macomaniac,

L'installation s'est bloquée alors qu'il restait 16minutes (depuis 23h). Jai relancé la wifi, sans succès.

J'ai donc voulu la relancer et il m'a affiché que "macOS sera installé sur le disque « null ».

Jai de nouveau quitté l'installation pour la relancer. Cette fois-ci jai pu sélectionner « Macintosh HD » mais il bloque directement à "Il reste environ 8 minutes".

Une idée ?


----------



## macomaniac (4 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour *variosca
*
Arrête l'installation (quitte à éteindre le Mac de force) > re-démarre en mode Récupération > passe une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau --> que je voie où en est le disque


----------



## Mcck (4 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour Macomaniac, 

voici les resultats de la commande df -H


```
-bash-3.2# df -H
Filesystem    Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1    499G   1.3G   497G     1%   44948 4294922331    0%   /
devfs         201k   201k     0B   100%     680          0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk2    5.2M   401k   4.8M     8%      20 4294967259    0%   /private/var/log
/dev/disk3    524k   147k   377k    29%       3 4294967276    0%   /Volumes
/dev/disk4    524k   147k   377k    29%       7 4294967272    0%   /private/var/tmp
/dev/disk5    524k   156k   369k    30%      11 4294967268    0%   /private/var/run
/dev/disk6    2.1M   143k   2.0M     7%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/tmp
/dev/disk7    524k   143k   381k    28%       2 4294967277    0%   /System/Installation
/dev/disk8    524k   295k   229k    57%      19 4294967260    0%   /private/var/db
/dev/disk9     13M   1.8M    11M    15%      46 4294967233    0%   /private/var/folders
/dev/disk10   2.1M   201k   1.9M    10%      19 4294967260    0%   /private/var/root/Library
/dev/disk12   2.1M   143k   2.0M     7%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/root/Library/Containers
/dev/disk13   524k   172k   352k    33%       9 4294967270    0%   /Library/Preferences
/dev/disk14   524k   160k   365k    31%       5 4294967274    0%   /Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration
/dev/disk15   1.0M   172k   877k    17%       5 4294967274    0%   /Library/Keychains
/dev/disk16   6.3M   176k   6.1M     3%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/tmp/RecoveryTemp
/dev/disk17   6.3M   176k   6.1M     3%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/tmp/OSISPredicateUpdateProductTemp
/dev/disk18   524k   143k   381k    28%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/tmp/InstallerCookies
/dev/disk19   2.1M   143k   2.0M     7%       2 4294967277    0%   /Library/Logs/DiagnosticReports
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (4 Janvier 2018)

Cette ligne -->

```
/dev/disk1    499G   1.3G   497G     1%   44948 4294922331    0%   /
```


confirme la conjecture : tu es démarré sur le volume de *499 Go* (comme indiqué par la */* qui désigne par défaut le point de montage du volume actuellement démarré) > et il n'y a que *1,3 Go* de données dans le volume (anciennement *Macintosh HD*) > qui correspondent donc à un clone de l'OS de secours *RecoveryOS*.

Afin de pouvoir opérer > il faut que tu démarres sur l'original du système de secours. Pour cela > *Menu*  > *Redémarrer* > tiens aussitôt pressées les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) jusqu'à la . Tu récupères un écran identique au précédent. Dans le *Terminal* > passe une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste ici le tableau des disques.


----------



## variosca (4 Janvier 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *variosca
> *
> Arrête l'installation (quitte à éteindre le Mac de force) > re-démarre en mode Récupération > passe une commande :
> 
> ...



Merci pour ton retour. Voici le tableau


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk0
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk0s1

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk1

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk2

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk18

-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## Mcck (4 Janvier 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Cette ligne -->
> 
> ```
> /dev/disk1    499G   1.3G   497G     1%   44948 4294922331    0%   /
> ...




Merci pour ton retour, voici le résultat aprés avoir redémarrer avec ( cmd R )


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            499.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk2

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk19

Offline
                                 Logical Volume OS X Base System on disk0s2
                                 F054977C-963E-423A-B706-C7CC3E611C75
                                 Unencrypted
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (4 Janvier 2018)

@ *variosca
*
Comme tu vois dans le tableau --> le disque interne du Mac n'est pas du tout identifié - matériellement parlant. Ce qui confirme la bizarrerie antérieure : le fait qu'il ait été devancé à l'attachement au Système par 2 disques > pour n'être reconnu qu'en 3è position comme *disk2*. En résumé : problème matériel.

Est-ce que ton _MacBook Pro_ acheté en 2013 est un _Retina_ ou non ?


----------



## macomaniac (4 Janvier 2018)

@ *Mcck*

Tu es bien démarré ce coup-ci sur le Système de secours original.

Par ailleurs > l'autre volume *OS X Base System* de *499 G*o ne doit pas être monté > car le *Volume Logique CoreStorage* dont il est l'hôte n'est pas exporté (= "*Offline*") -->

```
Offline
                                 Logical Volume OS X Base System on disk0s2
                                 F054977C-963E-423A-B706-C7CC3E611C75
                                 Unencrypted
```

Quitte le *Terminal* > lance l'«Utilitaire de Disque» > sélectionne le volume *Macintosh HD* grisé (si non monté) > bouton "*Monter*" --> est-ce que le volume *Macintosh HD* s'affiche en noir plein (= monté) ?


----------



## variosca (4 Janvier 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> @ *variosca
> *
> Comme tu vois dans le tableau --> le disque interne du Mac n'est pas du tout identifié - matériellement parlant. Ce qui confirme la bizarrerie antérieure : le fait qu'il ait été devancé à l'attachement au Système par 2 disques > pour n'être reconnu qu'en 3è position comme *disk2*. En résumé : problème matériel.
> 
> Est-ce que ton _MacBook Pro_ acheté en 2013 est un _Retina_ ou non ?



Je suis dégouté car potentiellement cela vient de ma précédente manipulation quant au formatage du disque interne. Toutefois ce disque interne (sans la sous-categorie Macintosh HD) n'était pas présent lors de mon premier redémarrage. Cest après plusieurs redémarrages forcés qu'il s'est affiché et que j'ai ensuite voulu le formater. 

Non ce n'est pas un retina


----------



## Mcck (4 Janvier 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> @ *Mcck*
> 
> Tu es bien démarré ce coup-ci sur le Système de secours original.
> 
> ...



Effectivement le volume Macintosh HD est grise et renommée sous le nom OS X Base System lorsque que j'effectue le montage il me demande un mot de passe pour le déverrouiller, est ce mon mot de passe administrateur ?


----------



## macomaniac (4 Janvier 2018)

@ *variosca*

Alors tu dois avoir un _MacBook Pro_ de _2012_ > avec un HDD (disque à plateaux rotatif) et une nappe SATA (câble plat connectant le disque à la Carte-Mère et assurant l'alimentation et le transfert des données).

Le fait que le disque ne soit attaché au Mac que par éclipses me semble signaler une nappe SATA défaillante.

Si tu veux tester cette conjecture > il te faut un boîtier SATA => USB pour disque 2,5" (épaisseur 9 mm pour un HDD) en USB-3. Tu trouves ça chez MacWay par exemple.

Une fois que tu as ton boîtier > tu ouvres le Mac > enlèves le HDD > refermes > mets le HDD dans le boîtier > démarre en mode récupération > reformates éventuellement le volume *Macintosh HD* > installes à cette destination. Si l'opération s'effectue jusqu'au bout > et si tu peux créer un compte et ouvrir une session > avec un fonctionnement normal (sauf une moins grande vitesse à cause de l'USB) --> c'est que la nappe est défaillante. À changer. Dans les 60€ (ne pas acheter de nappe de basse qualité). L'occasion (si c'est dans ton budget) de remplacer le HDD par un SDD 2,5" (Crucial par exemple).

L'ouverture du Mac pour enlever le disque est triviale. Regarde le tuto ad hoc sur le site iFixit en naviguant à ton modèle de Mac > remplacement du disque.


----------



## macomaniac (4 Janvier 2018)

@ *Mcck
*
Oui : c'est bien ton mot-de-passe d'ouverture de session admin.


----------



## Mcck (4 Janvier 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> @ *Mcck
> *
> Oui : c'est bien ton mot-de-passe d'ouverture de session admin.



@macomaniac 

Très bien merci , voila j'ai rentrer mon mot de passe admin le volume s'affiche donc en noir plein et je peux maintenant effectuer des manipulations dessus.


----------



## macomaniac (4 Janvier 2018)

Il me faut le n° de disque du *Logical Volume* qui a été exporté ("*Online*") par ta manipulation.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil cs list
```


qui retourne le tableau complet du *CoreStorage*

et poste le tableau. Je veux vérifier une conjecture --> le fait que le volume était déclaré "*Unencrypted*" (non chiffré) > et pourtant que tu aies eu à renseigner un mot-de-passe pour déverrouiller le volume > me paraît signaler un situation hybride : genre un processus de déchiffrement en cours et sans doute bloqué en pause ("*Paused*").


----------



## Mcck (4 Janvier 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Il me faut le n° de disque du *Logical Volume* qui a été exporté ("*Online*") par ta manipulation.
> 
> Passe la commande :
> 
> ...



@macomaniac voici le tableau de retour de la commande, je crois avoir lu "paused" quelque part :


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil cs list
CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)
|
+-- Logical Volume Group 07784FAB-58DD-48D3-87D5-0FE61711019B
    =========================================================
    Name:         Macintosh HD
    Status:       Online
    Size:         499248103424 B (499.2 GB)
    Free Space:   18972672 B (19.0 MB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 9281F0BA-299F-41D6-BEC6-C5C7B447F92A
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    0
    |   Disk:     disk0s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     499248103424 B (499.2 GB)
    |
    +-> Logical Volume Family 3A4E39CC-EDBF-462A-A4E4-948CA68858E3
        ----------------------------------------------------------
        Encryption Type:         AES-XTS
        Encryption Status:       Unlocked
        Conversion Status:       Converting
        Reversion State:         Pending
        High Level Queries:      Not Fully Secure
        |                        Has Visible Users
        |                        Has Volume Key
        |
        +-> Logical Volume F054977C-963E-423A-B706-C7CC3E611C75
            ---------------------------------------------------
            Disk:                  disk20
            Status:                Online
            Size (Total):          498876809216 B (498.9 GB)
            Conversion Progress:   Paused
            Revertible:            Yes (unlock and decryption required)
            LV Name:               OS X Base System
            Volume Name:           OS X Base System
            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (4 Janvier 2018)

Ces assertions -->

```
Conversion Status:       Converting
        Reversion State:         Pending

Conversion Progress:   Paused
```


montrent qu'un processus - sans doute de déchiffrement - était en cours. Probablement la circonstance qui a occasionné le plantage. Il faudrait supprimer ce *CoreStorage*.

Passe la commande :

```
hdiutil info
```


qui retourne la liste des images-disques actuellement utilisées et poste ce tableau. Je veux vérifier le statut de celle dont dépend le système de secours sur lequel tu es démarré.


----------



## Mcck (4 Janvier 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Ces assertions -->
> 
> ```
> Conversion Status:       Converting
> ...



@macomaniac je dois avouer que ce tableau la me donne un peu le tourni 


```
-bash-3.2# hdiutil info
framework       : 480.1.2
driver          : 10.13v480.1.2
images          : 19
================================================
image-path      : ramfile://491635456
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : false
blockcount      : 4185088
blocksize       : 512
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : <unknown>
removable       : false
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk1    GUID_partition_scheme  
/dev/disk1s1    48465300-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC    /
================================================
image-path      : ram://10240
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : TRUE
blockcount      : 10240
blocksize       : <unknown>
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : false
removable       : TRUE
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk2        /private/var/log
================================================
image-path      : ram://1024
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : TRUE
blockcount      : 1024
blocksize       : <unknown>
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : false
removable       : TRUE
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk3        /Volumes
================================================
image-path      : ram://1024
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : TRUE
blockcount      : 1024
blocksize       : <unknown>
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : false
removable       : TRUE
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk4        /private/var/tmp
================================================
image-path      : ram://1024
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : TRUE
blockcount      : 1024
blocksize       : <unknown>
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : false
removable       : TRUE
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk5        /private/var/run
================================================
image-path      : ram://4096
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : TRUE
blockcount      : 4096
blocksize       : <unknown>
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : false
removable       : TRUE
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk6        /private/tmp
================================================
image-path      : ram://1024
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : TRUE
blockcount      : 1024
blocksize       : <unknown>
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : false
removable       : TRUE
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk7        /System/Installation
================================================
image-path      : ram://1024
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : TRUE
blockcount      : 1024
blocksize       : <unknown>
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : false
removable       : TRUE
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk8        /private/var/db
================================================
image-path      : ram://24576
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : TRUE
blockcount      : 24576
blocksize       : <unknown>
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : false
removable       : TRUE
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk9        /private/var/folders
================================================
image-path      : ram://4096
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : TRUE
blockcount      : 4096
blocksize       : <unknown>
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : false
removable       : TRUE
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk10        /private/var/root/Library
================================================
image-path      : ram://2048
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : TRUE
blockcount      : 2048
blocksize       : <unknown>
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : false
removable       : TRUE
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk11      
================================================
image-path      : ram://4096
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : TRUE
blockcount      : 4096
blocksize       : <unknown>
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : false
removable       : TRUE
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk12        /private/var/root/Library/Containers
================================================
image-path      : ram://1024
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : TRUE
blockcount      : 1024
blocksize       : <unknown>
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : false
removable       : TRUE
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk13        /Library/Preferences
================================================
image-path      : ram://1024
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : TRUE
blockcount      : 1024
blocksize       : <unknown>
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : false
removable       : TRUE
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk14        /Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration
================================================
image-path      : ram://2048
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : TRUE
blockcount      : 2048
blocksize       : <unknown>
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : false
removable       : TRUE
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk15        /Library/Keychains
================================================
image-path      : ram://12288
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : TRUE
blockcount      : 12288
blocksize       : <unknown>
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : false
removable       : TRUE
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk16        /private/var/tmp/RecoveryTemp
================================================
image-path      : ram://12288
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : TRUE
blockcount      : 12288
blocksize       : <unknown>
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : false
removable       : TRUE
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk17        /private/var/tmp/OSISPredicateUpdateProductTemp
================================================
image-path      : ram://1024
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : TRUE
blockcount      : 1024
blocksize       : <unknown>
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : false
removable       : TRUE
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk18        /private/var/tmp/InstallerCookies
================================================
image-path      : ram://4096
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : TRUE
blockcount      : 4096
blocksize       : <unknown>
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : false
removable       : TRUE
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk19        /Library/Logs/DiagnosticReports
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## variosca (4 Janvier 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> @ *variosca*
> 
> Alors tu dois avoir un _MacBook Pro_ de _2012_ > avec un HDD (disque à plateaux rotatif) et une nappe SATA (câble plat connectant le disque à la Carte-Mère et assurant l'alimentation et le transfert des données).
> 
> ...



Tout ce que je redoutais. J'aurais presque préféré qu'il me claque directement entre les mains.

Si je résume je dois acheter :
- un boitier SATA USB-3 = 14€ (https://www.macway.com/fr/product/5...terne-compatible-disque-25-sata-compatib.html) 
puis si nappe défaillante
- une nappe = 49€ (https://www.macway.com/fr/product/2...163-041-1-macbook-pro-13-unibody-mi-2012.html)
- un boitier SATA SSD = 89€ (https://www.macway.com/fr/product/107610/crucial-disque-25-ssd-mx300-275-go-sata-iii.html)

J'avais prévu d'attendre encore 6 mois mais au vu du modèle, autant acheter un nouveau mac. 
Qu'est-ce que tu en penses ?


----------



## macomaniac (4 Janvier 2018)

Oui > mais il faut viser le bon endroit. Cette ligne de haut de tableau -->

```
image-path      : ramfile://491635456
```


signale que l'image-disque contenant le *RecoveryOS* sur laquelle le Mac est actuellement démarré a le statut de *ramfile* = fichier résident de la *RAM*. Une spécificité de High Sierra. Qui va permettre d'effacer le *CoreStorage*.

Dans la fenêtre du *Terminal* > remonte à l'affichage du tableau du *CoreStorage* > haut de tableau > *Logical Volume Group* > sélectionne l'*UUID* à droite = *07784FAB-58DD-48D3-87D5-0FE61711019B* et par *⌘C* copie-le dans le presse-papier.

Passe à présent la commande :

```
diskutil cs deleteLVG 07784FAB-58DD-48D3-87D5-0FE61711019B
```
 (où par *⌘V* tu colles l'*UUID* en fin de commande - respecte les espaces)


cette commande supprime le *CoreStorage* > reformate la partition principale en *jhfs+* et remonte un volume intitulé *Untitled*

=> poste l'affichage retourné par la commande.


----------



## Mcck (4 Janvier 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Oui > mais il faut viser le bon endroit. Cette ligne de haut de tableau -->
> 
> ```
> image-path      : ramfile://491635456
> ...



@macomaniac voici le tableau aprés la commande : 


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil cs deleteLVG 07784FAB-58DD-48D3-87D5-0FE61711019B
Started CoreStorage operation
Unmounting Logical Volumes
Destroying Logical Volume Group
Erasing disk0s2
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s2 as a 465 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 40960k journal
Mounting disk
Finished CoreStorage operation
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (4 Janvier 2018)

La commande est passée. Allez ! une dernière > d'ordre cosmétique -->

```
diskutil rename disk0s2 "Macintosh HD"
```
 (mets *"Macintosh HD"* entre *""*)


cette commande renomme le volume *Untitled* qui monte sur la partition *disk0s2* --> *Macintosh HD*

Tu n'as plus qu'à quitter le *Terminal* > et à lancer l'option : "*Ré-installer macOS*" à destination du volume *Macintosh HD*.


----------



## Mcck (4 Janvier 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> La commande est passée. Allez ! une dernière > d'ordre cosmétique -->
> 
> ```
> diskutil rename disk0s2 "Macintosh HD"
> ...



@macomaniac   merciiiiii milles fois l'installation est en cours je te tiens au courant de l'avancée !!!!


----------



## Mcck (4 Janvier 2018)

Mcck a dit:


> @macomaniac   merciiiiii milles fois l'installation est en cours je te tiens au courant de l'avancée !!!!



@macomaniac [emoji848][emoji848] il me semble que l'installation soit bloquée aux deux dernières minutes !!

Est ce normal ?


----------



## Mcck (4 Janvier 2018)

Mcck a dit:


> @macomaniac [emoji848][emoji848] il me semble que l'installation soit bloquée aux deux dernières minutes !!
> 
> Est ce normal ?



@macomaniac Nouveau soucis après s'être bloquée aux deux dernières minutes j'ai du redémarrer mon mac et la une écran gris clair s'affiche laissant place à un icône dossier clignotant avec un point d'interrogation .... [emoji853][emoji853][emoji853]

Qu'est ce que cela signifie ? 

( j'ai cru te laisser tranquille mais finalement j'ai encore besoin de toi si tu veux bien m'aider de nouveau bien sûr )


----------



## macomaniac (4 Janvier 2018)

Quel est le modèle de ton Mac ? - et de quelle année est-il ?


----------



## Mcck (4 Janvier 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Quel est le modèle de ton Mac ? - et de quelle année est-il ?



@macomaniac 

C'est un MacBook pro 13 pouces année 2012


----------



## macomaniac (4 Janvier 2018)

Et ce n'est pas un Retina ?


----------



## Mcck (4 Janvier 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Et ce n'est pas un Retina ?



Non


----------



## macomaniac (4 Janvier 2018)

Démarre par *⌘R* en mode récupération (après avoir éteint le Mac de force si c'est nécessaire) --> déjà tu vas voir si tu démarres normalement en mode secours > ou bien si tu as une connexion internet avec globe terrestre en rotation.

Quand tu as l'écran aux 4 *Utilitaires macOS* > passe la commande classique :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques.


----------



## Mcck (4 Janvier 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Démarre par *⌘R* en mode récupération (après avoir éteint le Mac de force si c'est nécessaire) --> déjà tu vas voir si tu démarres normalement en mode secours > ou bien si tu as une connexion internet avec globe terrestre en rotation.
> 
> Quand tu as l'écran aux 4 *Utilitaires macOS* > passe la commande classique :
> 
> ...



J'ai essayer de redémarrer en mode récupération après avoir éteint le mac de force ... en redémarrant avec cmd + r j'ai le globe terrestre qui s'affiche ... mais le problème c'est que je n'est plus de connexion wifi donc je vais être obligé d'en trouver une quelque part ! 

Donc je te posterais le tableau quand j'aurais enfin trouver le moyen de me connecter à un réseau internet [emoji17][emoji17]


----------



## macomaniac (4 Janvier 2018)

@ *Mcck
*
Regarde le message #216 adressé à *variosca*. 

Je pense que tu es dans le même cas : disque non reconnu à cause d'une nappe défaillante. Le ? au démarrage montrait qu'aucun volume démarrable n'était trouvé. La redirection de la commande *⌘R* (qui démarre le Système de secours du disque) sur un démarrage par internet est le signe que le disque n'est pas trouvable.


----------



## macomaniac (4 Janvier 2018)

@ *variosca
*
Le modèle que tu as cité ici : ☞*Boitier USB 3.0 pour disque dur externe - compatible disque 2,5" SATA - compatib*☜ peut convenir.

Inutile d'acheter une nappe tant que tu n'as pas l'assurance que c'est elle la fautive.


----------



## Mcck (4 Janvier 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> @ *Mcck
> *
> Regarde le message #216 adressé à *variosca*.
> 
> Je pense que tu es dans le même cas : disque non reconnu à cause d'une nappe défaillante. Le ? au démarrage montrait qu'aucun volume démarrable n'était trouvé. La redirection de la commande *⌘R* (qui démarre le Système de secours du disque) sur un démarrage par internet est le signe que le disque n'est pas trouvable.



@macomaniac J'ai lu le message que tu as adressé à @variosca et je pense aussi que je suis dans le même cas [emoji17][emoji17] 
J'ai tout de même essayer de me connecter à un réseau wifi et je n'arrive même pas à faire de manipulations le mac ne reconnaît même pas le réseau ... 

Je n'ai donc plus qu'à racheter un mac ? Vu que je ne m'y connaît pas du tout en pièces ni en montage démontage !!! 

Mais c'est possible qu'une simple MAJ mette en périls un mac sans aucuns problèmes antérieurs ?


----------



## macomaniac (4 Janvier 2018)

@ *Mcck
*
Tu peux relier ton Mac à ta Box par un câble Ethernet.

Ensuite > installer l'OS dans le volume d'un DDE (disque paramétré "Mac") > afin de voir si tout fonctionne en mode externe. Ce qui incriminerait simplement la paire : disque / nappe.


----------



## Mcck (4 Janvier 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> @ *Mcck
> *
> Tu peux relier ton Mac à ta Box par un câble Ethernet.
> 
> Ensuite > installer l'OS dans le volume d'un DDE (disque paramétré "Mac") > afin de voir si tout fonctionne en mode externe. Ce qui incriminerait simplement la paire : disque / nappe.



@macomaniac j'avais déjà fait la manipulation avant de faire appel à ton savoir, car je pensais pouvoir résoudre mon problème en installant la MAJ sur un DDE mais j'avais eu le même problèmes la MAJ c'était arrêtée 2 Minutes avant la fin de l'installation [emoji848] 

Tu pense que c'est due à quoi ?


----------



## macomaniac (4 Janvier 2018)

Alors si tu as échoué à installer High Sierra dans le volume d'un DDE (je suppose que le disque était bien paramétré "Mac" = table *GUID* pour le disque et format *Apple_HFS+* pour le volume ?) --> il faut supposer un facteur de panne indépendant du couple : disque / nappe.

Ton Mac a toujours le statut "*Supported*" (pris en charge) en Apple Store. Si tu as un Apple Store à une distance raisonnable de chez toi > je te conseille de prendre rendez-vous au Genius Bar pour diagnostic.


----------



## Mcck (4 Janvier 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Alors si tu as échoué à installer High Sierra dans le volume d'un DDE (je suppose que le disque était bien paramétré "Mac" = table *GUID* pour le disque et format *Apple_HFS+* pour le volume ?) --> il faut supposer un facteur de panne indépendant du couple : disque / nappe.
> 
> Ton Mac a toujours le statut "*Supported*" (pris en charge) en Apple Store. Si tu as un Apple Store à une distance raisonnable de chez toi > je te conseille de prendre rendez-vous au Genius Bar pour diagnostic.




@macomaniac oui oui je l'avais bien paramétrer    Mac (de toute façon je n'avais pas le choix sinon je n'aurais pas pu installer la MAJ dessus ) et même comme sa elle a bloquée puis échouée ... 

Je vais donc écouter ton conseil et prendre rdv dans un Genius Bar je n'ai plus de solutions possibles de toute manière. En tout cas je tiens à te remercier pour le temps que tu m'as consacré ! Vraiment merci beaucoup à toi !!! @macomaniac[emoji1360][emoji1360][emoji1360]


----------



## ugobc_ (22 Février 2018)

hello @macomaniac ! J'ai en ce moment un problème similaire au post originel. J'ai donc décidé de suivre tes conseils, ce qui a bien fonctionné jusqu'à :


macomaniac a dit:


> cp -av /Volumes/"Image Volume"/* /Volumes/"Recovery HD"



A ce moment là, le mac m'indique que ce fichier n'existe pas.  Pourrais-tu m'aider s'il te plait ? Je galère depuis des semaines sans résultats et je commence à paniquer. Merci d'avance !


----------



## macomaniac (22 Février 2018)

Salut *ugo
*
Peux décrire brièvement ton problème ?


tu ne peux plus réouvrir ta session ? - tu veux faire un clone des données du volume *Macintosh HD* qui ne démarre plus > avant de le reformater et de le ré-installer ?


----------



## ugobc_ (23 Février 2018)

Salut macomaniac.

D'abord désolé de ne pas avoir pu répondre plus tôt j'étais coincé à l'hopital.

Lorsque j'allume mon mac, j'atteris sur une page qui me demande de choisir une langue, puis j'atteris sur l'utilitaire macOS. Lorsque j'essaie de réinstaller macOS, la barre de progression s'arrête au beau milieu.

J'ai demandé un ami qui m'a fait suivre tes conseils du thread car il pensait que mon problème était le même que galjb. le truc c'est que je suis bloqué à la commande que je t'ai montré et lorsque j'essaie de réinstaller macOS il est indiqué que tous les disques sont vérouillés. J'espère vraiment que tu pourras me sortir de ce calvère. Je veux juste pouvoir réutiliser mon mac


----------



## macomaniac (23 Février 2018)

Alors prenons les choses au commencement -->

- quand tu as l'écran qui affiche la fenêtre des 4 *Utiltaires macOS* > va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative  :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur CoreStorage* si présent > *Conteneur apfs* si présent

une série de micro-disques correspond à des images-disques créées en *RAM* à l'occasion du démarrage en mode *Recovery* > dans le volume desquelles sont montés des dossiers du *Recovery OS* sur lequel tu démarres. Elles s'effacent à l'extinction ou au re-démarrage.
Voici comment tu vas pouvoir poster ici ce tableau sans avoir besoin de prendre des captures d'écran -->


tu sélectionnes le tableau > *⌘C* pour le copier dans le presse-papier > *⌘Q* pour quitter le «Terminal» > option  : "*Obtenir de l'aide en ligne*" (dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires) > ce qui lance un navigateur «Safari» 

page Apple par défaut > un clic sur l'adresse de haut de page pour l'éditer > saisis  : *macgénération* (tout court  : c'est une barre de recherche Google) et valide > tu atteins le site MacGé > Forums > te connectes > ce fil 

dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton *⌹* (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations donneront une idée de la configuration logique de ton disque. J'ai absolument besoin de ce tableau en point de départ > sinon je ne "vois" rien.

#note : le cas de *galjb* a été un des plus sophistiqués que j'ai eu à traiter sur les forums.


----------



## ugobc_ (23 Février 2018)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            6.0 GB     disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk1s1

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk19

/dev/disk20 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk20
```


----------



## macomaniac (23 Février 2018)

Je vois que la situation ressemble effectivement à celle de *galjb*. 

L'ordre dans lequel les 2 partitions de secours apparaissent actuellement indexées dans la table *GPT* > ne correspondant pas forcément à leur emplacement sur les blocs du disque. Sans compter que les *492 Go* d'espace libre ne sont pas non plus localisés dans le tableau.

Il faut donc afficher le tableau de la distribution des blocs pour y voir plus clair. Passe la commande :

```
gpt show /dev/disk0
```


et poste le tableau retourné.


----------



## ugobc_ (23 Février 2018)

```
-bash-3.2# gpt show /dev/disk0
      start       size  index  contents
          0          1         PMBR
          1          1         Pri GPT header
          2         32         Pri GPT table
         34          6        
         40     409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
     409640   11718744      2  GPT part - 48465300-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
   12128384    1269536      3  GPT part - 426F6F74-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
   13397920    1269528      4  GPT part - 48465300-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
   14667448  962105687        
  976773135         32         Sec GPT table
  976773167          1         Sec GPT header
```

voilà pour toi


----------



## macomaniac (23 Février 2018)

Voici l'essentiel qui nous importe -->

```
40     409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
     409640   11718744      2  GPT part - 48465300-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
   12128384    1269536      3  GPT part - 426F6F74-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
   13397920    1269528      4  GPT part - 48465300-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
   14667448  962105687
```


La partition *1 GPT part* (partition *GPT* n°1) est donc la partition *EFI* de *209 Mo* indexée au rang *1* = RAS.

La partition 2* GPT part* (partition *GPT* n°*2*) est la partition *Macintosh HD* de *6 Go* de type *Apple_HFS* indexée au rang *2* = RAS (sauf sa taille risible).

La partition 3* GPT part* (partition *GPT* n°*3*) est la partition *Recovery HD* de *650 Mo* de type *Apple_Boot* (car l'*UUID 426F6F74-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC* est le code universel pour le type *Apple_Boot*) indexée au rang *3* = RAS : elle colle la partition macOS sans espace de blocs libre comme attendu.

La partition 4* GPT part* (partiton *GPT* n°*4*) est la partition *Recovery HD* de *650 Mo* de type *Apple_HFS* (car l'*UUID 48465300-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC* est le code universel pour le type *Apple_HFS* - tu peux le vérifier en comparant avec la partition n°*2* qui est *Apple_HFS* : l'*UUID* est le même)

l'énorme bande de *962105687*  blocs libres occupe bien la queue du disque (avant le *backup* de la *GPT*) = RAS

=> tout a l'air rangé comme il faut pour effectuer les finitions.

Question : comment as-tu démarré actuellement ? - via *⌘R* ?


----------



## ugobc_ (23 Février 2018)

Quoi qu'il arrive, que j'utilise les touches commande + R ou non, j'arrive sur l'utilitaire macOS, mais cette fois-çi tout particulièrement j'a fait commande + R


----------



## macomaniac (23 Février 2018)

On va faire un test --> passe la commande :

```
diskutil umount force disk0s3
```


cette commande instruit le démontage forcé du volume *Recovery HD* de la partition *disk0s3* (la partition de secours *Apple_Boot*)

si tu es démarré sur l'OS de secours résident d'une image-disque contenue dans ce volume --> évidemment tu auras un déni du type : 
	
	



```
opération dissented by kernel
```


si tu es démarré sur l'autre partition de secours *disk0s4* --> alors le volume *Recovery HD* ne sera pas monté sur la partition *disk0s3* > tu devrais avoir un retour du type : 
	
	



```
Volume Recovery HD on disk0s3 was already unmounted
```


Poste le retour obtenu.


----------



## ugobc_ (23 Février 2018)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil umount force disk0s3
Volume Recovery HD on disk0s3 failed to unmount: dissented by PID 0 (kernel)
```


----------



## macomaniac (23 Février 2018)

C'est ce que j'espérais lire : que le volume est indémontable. On en déduit nécessairement que c'est le volume de démarrage (partition *disk0s3*).

Donc passe les commandes :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b
```


la 1ère supprime la partition n°*4* (secours de type *Apple_HFS*)

la 2è récupère l'ensemble de l'espace libre à la partition n°*2* (volume *Macintosh HD*)

S'il n'y a pas de message d'erreur --> repasse encore un :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau.


----------



## ugobc_ (23 Février 2018)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            499.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk1s1

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk19

/dev/disk20 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk20
```

tout c'est bien passé


----------



## macomaniac (23 Février 2018)

Oui.

Finalement --> le problème que j'ai eu a traiter ici était simple (trivial même) > puisque tout était aligné comme il fallait.

Si je me suis montré excessivement précautionneux dans toutes mes commandes préalables d'informations --> c'est que j'avais gardé le souvenir du cas de *galjb* d'une haute complexité (avec une non-correspondance des index des partitions aux localisations sur les blocs du disque).

Je pense que c'est toi avec ton ami qui avez en fait réglé l'essentiel d'un problème dont je n'ai pas pu contempler la donne initiale. Je m'étonne que vous vous soyiez arrêtés en si bon chemin > car les 2 commandes de résolution que je t'ai passées n'avaient rien de difficile à envisager.

À moins bien sûr que tu n'aies souhaité me laisser le soin de finir après m'avoir apporté le gâteau sur un plateau - ce qui serait une attention fort aimable-


----------



## ugobc_ (23 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Oui.
> 
> Finalement --> le problème que j'ai eu a traiter ici était simple (trivial même) > puisque tout était aligné comme il fallait.
> 
> ...


si je te comprends bien, si j'essaie de réinstaller high sierra, ça va fonctionner ? je n'ai pas pu continuer car il est parti au mexique et il n'a pas internet pour continuer à m'aider


----------



## macomaniac (23 Février 2018)

Tiens --> je m'aperçois en regardant à nouveau le tableau --> que tu as une redondance de *Recovery HD Apple_Boot*.

Je pense à un effet de résilence dans le *kernel*. Re-démarre une fois (toujours avec *⌘R*) > et ta session de secours ré-ouverte --> repasse un :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau. Que je vérifie si c'est fini "fini".


----------



## ugobc_ (23 Février 2018)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            499.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk2

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk19
```


----------



## macomaniac (23 Février 2018)

Oui : c'est bien ce que je me disais --> le *kernel* voyait double (c'est le noyau opérateur du Système > qui charge tous les volumes des partitions). Il avait conservé la mémoire de la partition *Apple_Boot* n°3 initiale > avant de la cloner en queue de disque > supprimer l'original > pour faire passer l'espace libre à la contiguïté de la partition receveuse n°2. 

Problème réglé. Tu peux lancer l'option : "*Ré-installer macOS*" à destination du volume *Macintosh HD*.


----------



## ugobc_ (23 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Oui : c'est bien ce que je me disais --> le *kernel* voyait double (c'est le noyau opérateur du Système > qui charge tous les volumes des partitions). Il avait conservé la mémoire de la partition *Apple_Boot* n°3 initiale > avant de la cloner en queue de disque > supprimer l'original > pour faire passer l'espace libre à la contiguïté de la partition receveuse n°2.
> 
> Problème réglé. Tu peux lancer l'option : "*Ré-installer macOS*" à destination du volume *Macintosh HD*.


Merci beaucoup d'avoir pris du temps pour m'aider à régler ce problème ! Je reposterai un message pour t'indiquer la progression.


----------



## ugobc_ (23 Février 2018)

J'ai un problème : sur l'historique du programme d'installation, je peux lire : no native mechanism to verify BaseSystem.chunklist

Qu'est-ce que ça veut dire ?


----------



## macomaniac (23 Février 2018)

Le fichier *BaseSystem.chunklist* accompagne régulièrement une image-disque *BaseSystem.dmg* qui contient l'OS de secours (ou d'installation). Le fichier contient la liste des "morceaux" (_chunk_) contenus dans l'image-disque.

Je ne sais pas en quoi consiste le "méchanisme vérificateur" dudit fichier.

Est-ce que le lancement de l'installation est bloqué, de ce fait ?


----------



## ugobc_ (23 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Le fichier *BaseSystem.chunklist* accompagne régulièrement une image-disque *BaseSystem.dmg* qui contient l'OS de secours (ou d'installation). Le fichier contient la liste des "morceaux" (_chunk_) contenus dans l'image-disque.
> 
> Je ne sais pas en quoi consiste le "méchanisme vérificateur" dudit fichier.
> 
> Est-ce que le lancement de l'installation est bloqué, de ce fait ?


la barre de progression ne bouge pas mais la "prédiction" m'indiquant combien de temps reste-t-il avant que l'installation soit terminée continue de baisser


----------



## macomaniac (23 Février 2018)

Alors ce n'est pas bloqué.


----------



## ugobc_ (24 Février 2018)

Salut macomaniac,

Je renvoies un message par ce que l'installation c'est bloqué et n'a pas avancé de la nuit. j'ai essayé de lancer la réinstallation du système d'origine de mon mac et l'erreur 2100F ou la 2300F s'affiche à chaque fois. qu'est ce que je suis sensé faire ?


----------



## macomaniac (24 Février 2018)

ugobc_ a dit:


> qu'est ce que je suis sensé faire ?



Quitte l'installation (même s'il te faut éteindre le Mac de force par une pression continue sur le bouton d'alimentation).

Démarre de nouveau sur l'OS de secours (*⌘R*) --> passe une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau.


----------



## ugobc_ (24 Février 2018)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            499.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk2

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk19
```


----------



## macomaniac (24 Février 2018)

Alors passe la commande :

```
diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" disk0s2
```


qui reformate le volume *Macintosh HD*

Cela fait > retente ta chance en relançant l'option : "*Ré-installer macOS*" --> à destination de *Macintosh HD*.


----------



## ugobc_ (24 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Alors passe la commande :
> 
> ```
> diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" disk0s2
> ...



J'ai essayé mais l'installation est bloquée depuis quelques heures. il est marqué qu'il reste 56 minutes.


----------



## macomaniac (24 Février 2018)

On peut essayer un contournement --> installer dans le volume d'un DDE USB.


en as-tu un sous la main ?


----------



## ugobc_ (24 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> On peut essayer un contournement --> installer dans le volume d'un DDE USB.
> 
> 
> en as-tu un sous la main ?



Non, malheureusement


----------



## macomaniac (24 Février 2018)

De quelle année est ton Mac ?


----------



## ugobc_ (24 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> De quelle année est ton Mac ?


Octobre 2014


----------



## macomaniac (24 Février 2018)

Alors on va essayer par le biais d'un démarrage par internet -->


le Mac se connecte au Wi-Fi > au serveur de l'AppStore > téléchargement un dossier de *500 Mo* dans une image-disque créée en *RAM* (logo d'un globe terrestre en rotation tout le temps du téléchargement) > démarre sur un OS de secours en *RAM* à la fin.

ton Mac supporte 2 types de démarrage par internet --> permettant de ré-installer l'OS public le plus récent (= High Sierra) > ou l'OS d'usine du Mac (= Mavericks).

Commençons par tester le démarrage permettant de ré-installer High Sierra --> tu démarres avec les *3* touches *⌘⌥R* (*cmd alt R*) tenues pressées ensemble.


----------



## ugobc_ (24 Février 2018)

Je suis en train d'essayer mais je l'ai déjà fait sans résultats, mais bon, je préfère encore essayer


----------



## ugobc_ (24 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Alors on va essayer par le biais d'un démarrage par internet -->
> 
> 
> le Mac se connecte au Wi-Fi > au serveur de l'AppStore > téléchargement un dossier de *500 Mo* dans une image-disque créée en *RAM* (logo d'un globe terrestre en rotation tout le temps du téléchargement) > démarre sur un OS de secours en *RAM* à la fin.
> ...



J'ai essayé mais un message d'erreur c'est affiché (2003F)


----------



## macomaniac (24 Février 2018)

Tu as pu connecter le Mac au réseau Wi-Fi ?


----------



## ugobc_ (24 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu as pu connecter le Mac au réseau Wi-Fi ?



Oui


----------



## macomaniac (24 Février 2018)

Alors c'est du côté du Serveur Apple qu'il y a un problème.

Tente l'autre démarrage par internet --> c'est via les *4* touches : *⌘⌥⇧R* (*cmd alt maj R*).


si ça marche > il faudra effacer le disque car la partition de secours *10.13* bloquerait l'installation de *10.9*


----------



## ugobc_ (24 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Alors c'est du côté du Serveur Apple qu'il y a un problème.
> 
> Tente l'autre démarrage par internet --> c'est via les *4* touches : *⌘⌥⇧R* (*cmd alt maj R*).
> 
> ...


Erreur 2100F, c'est normal ?


----------



## macomaniac (24 Février 2018)

Je ne sais pas interpréter ces codes - mais ça ne me paraît pas normal.

Est-ce que tu aurais une connaissance avec un Mac qui pourrait te faire une clé d'install démarrable de High Sierra ?


----------



## Locke (24 Février 2018)

ugobc_ a dit:


> Erreur 2100F, c'est normal ?


Oui, erreur connexion Wi-Fi, il faudrait te connecter avec un câble ethernet.


----------



## ugobc_ (24 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je ne sais pas interpréter ces codes - mais ça ne me paraît pas normal.
> 
> Est-ce que tu aurais une connaissance avec un Mac qui pourrait te faire une clé d'install démarrable de High Sierra ?


Si je pouvais lui donner les instructions pour le faire, ce serait possible


----------



## macomaniac (24 Février 2018)

C'est quelqu'un qui est loin et qui doit t'expédier la clé ? - ou quelqu'un de ton entourage ?


----------



## ugobc_ (25 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> C'est quelqu'un qui est loin et qui doit t'expédier la clé ? - ou quelqu'un de ton entourage ?



Salut macomaniac !

Je suis désolé de ne pas avoir pu te répondre hier j'ai eu un petit problème de wifi.
J'ai une bonne nouvelle : j'ai essayé de réinstaller high sierra et ça a fonctionné ! Je te remercie énormément pour m'avoir aidé à régler les problèmes de mon mac ^^


----------



## macomaniac (25 Février 2018)

Tant mieux alors !

Je te conseille d'avoir une sauvegarde démarrable (genre clone dans le volume d'un DDE). En cas de pépin > hop ! tu démarres sur ton clone et tu peux manœuvrer à partir d'une session d'utilisateur miroir.


----------



## ugobc_ (25 Février 2018)

Dès demain je vais à la Fnac acheter un DDE, je ne veux plus rien risquer


----------



## Leyz (26 Février 2018)

Bonjour à tous, je viens vers vous car j’ai un soucis. J’ai voulu passer à High Sierra, mais en fessant cette maj ça a fais buger mon mac, suite à cela j’ai voulu réinitialiser mon iMac mais par inadvertance j’ai supprimer Le disque Macintosh HD et je me retrouve qu’avec « OS x Base système ». J’ai tout essayé pour le remettre à zéro mais rien à faire. J’aimerais savoir si il y a possibilité de faire quelque chose ou passer à un magasin Apple et payer ce que j’aimerais évités. Je vous mets ci-dessous des photos car je n’ai plus accés à internet avec l’ordi. Merci d’avance pour vos réponse.


----------



## macomaniac (27 Février 2018)

Salut *Leys
*
Ton problème est théoriquement résolu --> il s'ensuit donc qu'il l'est aussi en pratique - même si un décalage temporel fait que les solutions « théoriques » demandent un certain délai « pratique » pour produire leurs conclusions.

Et donc voici la théorie -->


sur la partition *disk0s2* (*disk0* ou premier disque > *s*lice*2* ou seconde tranche logique = partition) du disque > montait un volume appelé classiquement *Macintosh HD*. Tu as démarré sur l'OS de secours par *⌘R* > ce qui fait que le volume *Recovery HD* de la partition auxiliaire *disk0s3* a été monté > et à l'intérieur le volume *OS X Base System* d'une image-disque *BaseSystem.dmg* qui contient l'OS de secours.

tu as lancé l'«Utilitaire de Disque» > avec l'option : "*Restaurer*" > tu as pris en source le volume *OS X Base System* de *2 Go* de l'image-disque contenant l'OS de secours > et en destination le volume *Macintosh HD* de *499 Go* --> et tu as effectué l'opération. En conséquence --> le volume de destination *Macintosh HD* a été reformaté & renommé à l'identique de la source = *OS X Base System* > et son contenu actuel est un clone exact de l'OS de secours pris en source, soit *1,3 Go* de fichiers.

ayant démarré automatiquement sur le système de destination --> ton Mac se trouve actuellement démarré sur l'OS de secours clone du volume* OS X Base System* de *499 Go* > tandis que l'original de l'OS de secours recelé dans le volume *Recovery HD* non monté est inactif. Cela se voit au fait qu'aucune image-disque montant un volume *OS X Base System* de *2 Go* ne se trouve listée en tant que *disk1* par le fait qu'elle serait actuellement utilisée.

Et pour te démontrer que la théorie ci-dessus (dont tu as le droit de trouver l'exposé inutilement prolixe) est ce qui produit des conclusions pratiques (mesurées a priori dans leurs effets) > voici les conséquences qui s'en laissent tirer en pratique -->


il va te suffire de redémarrer avec *⌘R* (sachant que cette commande au clavier active une option de la mémoire *NVRAM* intitulée : *efi-apple-recovery* qui pointe spécifiquement sur la partition auxiliaire *disk0s3*) --> et c'est sur l'OS de secours original recelé dans le volume *Recovery HD* que ton Mac va démarrer. En indépendance donc du grand volume *OS X Base System* de *499 Go*

il sera donc aisé --> dans un 1er temps de reformater ce volume en le renommant *Macintosh HD* > puis dans un 2è temps d'activer l'option : "*Ré-installer macOS*" à destination du volume *Macintosh HD*. Problème résolu.

=> je t'invite donc à re-démarrer (*Menu*  > *Redémarrer*) en tenant aussitôt pressées les 2 touches *⌘R* > à passer dans le *Terminal* de cette nouvelle session de secours la commande : 
	
	



```
diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" disk0s2
```
 (mets *"Macintosh HD"* avec des *""*)


ce qui reformate le grand volume

puis à quitter le *Terminal* > et à déclencher l'option "*Ré-installer macOS*'" (affichée dans la fenêtre des 4 *Utilitaires macOS* - il ne s'agit donc pas du menu "*Restaurer*" de l'«Utilitaire de Disque») --> à destination du volume *Macintosh HD*.


----------



## Leyz (27 Février 2018)

Tout d’abord merci pour ta réponse.  J’ai rentrer la commande que tu m’as dis mais j’ai l’impression que rien n’en ce passe.





Désolé pour le double post, dans l’utilitaire de disque il y a l’image disque qui est apparue.


----------



## macomaniac (27 Février 2018)

Dans ta nouvelle session se secours --> passe une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau retourné.

Voici comment tu peux le faire en copier-coller --> 


tu sélectionnes le tableau > *⌘C* pour le copier dans le presse-papier > *⌘Q* pour quitter le «Terminal» > option  : "*Obtenir de l'aide en ligne*" (dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires) > ce qui lance un navigateur «Safari» 

page Apple par défaut > un clic sur l'adresse de haut de page pour l'éditer > saisis  : *macgénération* (tout court  : c'est une barre de recherche Google) et valide > tu atteins le site MacGé > Forums > te connectes > ce fil 

dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton *⌹* (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)


----------



## Leyz (27 Février 2018)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        499.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk2

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk19

-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (27 Février 2018)

La commande j'avais donnée est bonne --> mais j'ai l'impression d'après ta capture qu'au lieu de saisir *disk0s2* avec un *0* = zéro > tu as saisi un *diskOs2* avec un *O* = la lettre *o* majuscule.

Ressaisis la commande :

```
diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" disk0s2
```


avec un zéro dans *disk0s2* > puis poste le retour d'un nouveau 
	
	



```
diskutil list
```
 pour vérification.

En ce qui concerne le serveur de l'AppStore qui n'a pas pu être contacté --> passe encore la commande :

```
date
```
 (tout court)


qui retourne la date et l'heure à l'horloge du *kernel*

Poste aussi ce retour.


----------



## Leyz (27 Février 2018)

Oui effectivement j'avais mis un 0 majuscule.


```
bash-3.2# diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" disk0s2
Started erase on disk0s2 OS X Base System
Unmounting disk
Erasing
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s2 as a 465 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 40960k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            499.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk2

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk19

-bash-3.2#
```


```
-bash-3.2# date
Tue Feb 27 10:34:58 UTC 2018
-bash-3.2#
```

Je dois partir au travail, je serais disponible ce soir vers 20h30, 21h. Bonne journée


----------



## macomaniac (27 Février 2018)

Je vois que tu es bien parvenu à reformater la partition du Système --> 

```
2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            499.2 GB   disk0s2
```


dont il n'y a plus de problème sur la destination. RAS

La date est correcte à l'horloge du *kernel* --> une date trop ancienne n'est donc pas la raison de l'échec à contacter le serveur de l'AppStore pour téléchargement.


affaire à suivre...


----------



## Leyz (27 Février 2018)

Me revoilà ! Donc ducoup que dois-je faires maintenant ?


----------



## macomaniac (27 Février 2018)

Ré-installer un OS dans le volume *Macintosh HD* -->


le serveur ne répond toujours pas ?


----------



## Leyz (28 Février 2018)

Bonjour, désolé pour le retard.

Hier soir après plusieurs tentatives il y avait toujours le message comme quoi le serveur n'a pas pu être contacter et là je me dis "bon on va retenter" et là l'installation ce lance mais reste bloquer vers la fin de l'installation donc j'ai laisser mon mac tourné cette nuit et toujours rien. Du coup, ce matin j'annules l'installation et la relance et là miracle ça marche ! J'ai pu ré-installer correctement High Sierra sur mon mac mais ce fut difficile !

En tout cas Macomaniac, je ne te remercierai jamais assez pour ton aide et un grand merci de mettre à profits tes connaissances pour aider les autres ! 

Sur ce je te souhaites une bonne continuation et une bonne journée !


----------



## macomaniac (28 Février 2018)

*Leys*

Content pour toi que tu y sois arrivé. Mais il a fallu que tu t'accroches.

Tes tribulations me confirment dans une conviction : ne jamais dépendre d'un seul système démarrable avec une session d'utilisateur personnelle (macOS) en se reposant sur la session de secours pour ré-installer le Système en cas de besoin. Car quand le téléchargement des ressources d'installation bloque (comme dans ton cas) --> on est coincé.

Donc : toujours avoir un clone du volume de macOS (et pas seulement une sauvegarde TM qui ne permet pas d'ouvrir une session d'utilisateur pleine mais simplement une session de secours). En cas de problème > il est enfantin de démarrer sur le clone et de manœuvrer à sa guise à partir d'une session d'utilisateur offrant toute latitude d'action souhaitable.


----------



## zahreddine92 (3 Mars 2018)

Bonjour,
J'ai notamment supprimer ma partition principale Macintosh HD et j'aimerais la récuperer (j'ai notamment un espace de 170 Go qui est free donc j'aimerais le récuperer notamment pour avoir une partition Macintosh HD de 500 Go tout simplement) :
Voici les différentes photos (diskutil list, diskutil cs list et gpt show /dev/disk0) :











Merci encore de vos futures réponses


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mars 2018)

Salut *zahreddine
*
De quelle année est ton Mac ? - et quel était l'OS installé en dernier sur le disque ?


----------



## zahreddine92 (3 Mars 2018)

Salut macromaniac, c'est un iMac mi-2011 , 21.5 pouces, sur l'os Sierra.


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mars 2018)

L'utilitaire *gpt* que tu as utilisé pour afficher le tableau de la distribution des blocs du disque --> ne peut pas servir pour recréer de partitions à partir de bandes de blocs libres --> aussi longtemps qu'un volume se trouve monté sur une partition du disque. Or tu dois être démarré par *⌘R* sur l'OS de secours hôte du volume *Recovery HD* d'une de ces partitions.

Il faut donc que tu démarres par internet afin que tous les volumes du disque puissent être démontés et le disque effacé avant ré-installation. Si ton dernier OS était Sierra 10.12.6 --> tu dois avoir le choix entre 2 modes de démarrages par internet -->


un qui permet de ré-installer l'OS d'usine du Mac ( = Lion 10.7)

l'autre qui permet d'installer l'OS public le plus récent (= High Sierra 10.13).

qu'est-ce que tu préfères comme démarrage ?

 - remarque : il sera possible de repartitionner le disque en 2 volumes > installer l'OS disponible (10.7 ou 10.13) dans le volume de queue simplement pour te permettre d'ouvrir une session > télécharger un installateur de Sierra 10.12 depuis l'AppStore (c'est possible via une adresse "secrète") > installer Sierra dans le volume du haut > supprimer celui du bas > récupérer son espace.


----------



## zahreddine92 (3 Mars 2018)

Je préfère l'os public le plus récent et j'ai déja tout formater du coup je veux juste tout supprimer pour réinstaller l'os High Sierra tout simplement.


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mars 2018)

Alors re-démarre (*Menu*  > *Re-démarrer*) et tiens aussitôt pressées les 3 touches *⌘⌥R* (*cmd alt R*) -->


ton Mac va se connecter au Wi-Fi > au serveur de l'AppStore > télécharger en *RAM* un dossier de secours de* 500 Mo* (logo d'un globe terrestre en rotation le temps du téléchargement) > démarrer à la fin sur un OS de secours en *RAM*. En mode indépendant du disque.

Tu vas obtenir un écran affichant encore une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Sans lancer d'instalation > vérifie à l'option : "*Ré-installer macOS*" (ou : *OS X*) --> quel OS on te propose de ré-installer.

Fais signe quand tu as ouvert la session de secours et indique quel OS est disponible. Ce devrait être High Sierra.


----------



## zahreddine92 (3 Mars 2018)

C'est bon j'ai ouvert la session de secours et oui c'est bien l'OS High Sierra qui est suggérér.


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mars 2018)

Alors lance le Terminal > passe une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


qui affiche le tableau des disques

et pour poster ce tableau en copier-coller ici sans prendre de photo --> voici le procédé :


tu sélectionnes le tableau > *⌘C* pour le copier dans le presse-papier > *⌘Q* pour quitter le «Terminal» > option  : "*Obtenir de l'aide en ligne*" (dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires) > ce qui lance un navigateur «Safari» 

page Apple par défaut > un clic sur l'adresse de haut de page pour l'éditer > saisis  : *macgénération* (tout court  : c'est une barre de recherche Google) et valide > tu atteins le site MacGé > Forums > te connectes > ce fil 

dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton *⌹* (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)


----------



## zahreddine92 (3 Mars 2018)

Voila 

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s1
   2:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *32.0 GB    disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS MacOS                   31.7 GB    disk2s2

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk3

/dev/disk4 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            GSP1RMCPRXFRER_FR_DVD  *4.7 GB     disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk19

/dev/disk20 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk20

/dev/disk21 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk21

-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mars 2018)

Bon on peut agir sur le disque.

Permets-moi 2 questions avant cela -->


comment t'y es-tu pris pour bouleverser à ce point le partitionnemnent de ton disque ?

est-ce que tu souhaites un seul grand volume dans lequel tu installeras High Sierra ? - ou est-ce que tu préfères 2 volumes > un (en-dessous) dans lequel tu installeras provisoirement High Sierra 10.13 > et un (en-dessus) dans lequel tu installeras ensuite Sierra 10.12 comme avant une fois ouverte ta session dans le High Sierra du volume du bas ?


----------



## zahreddine92 (3 Mars 2018)

Je veux un seul grand volume dans lequel il y aura High Sierra , et j'ai supprimer de force toutes les autres partitons ainsi que Mac (j'avais une partition bootcamp que javais supprimer de forcer mais j'arrivais pas a la redimensionner sur ma partition Mac, du coup j'avais genre 170go en espace libre et bah du coup j'ai tout supprimer, un peu comme un débile en effet..)


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mars 2018)

Alors passe la commande :

```
diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" disk0
```
 (mets *"Macintosh HD"* avec des *""*)


la commande inscrit une table *GPT* > un format *jhfs+* > et remonte un volume *Macintosh HD* de *499 Go*

Après avoir passé la commande > repasse un :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau mis à jour.


----------



## zahreddine92 (3 Mars 2018)

Merci en effet j'ai réussi à récuperer une nouvel partition Macintosh HD et réinstaller High Sierra maintenant !!


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mars 2018)

Content pour toi.


----------



## Locke (4 Mars 2018)

@zahreddine92
Ici, ce n'est pas un compte hotmail ni une messagerie, mais des forums. Donc si tu veux joindre des images/photos, dans ta réponse, un clic sur *Transférer un fichier*, tu sélectionnes tes images/photos, tu sélectionnes Miniature et tu valides ta réponse.


----------



## moochina (18 Mars 2018)

Bonjour @macomaniac 
Je me permets de poster ici car je pense avoir un problème assez similaire à ceux que vous avez su résoudre... 
Je souhaiterai réinstaller le système d'exploitation sur mon Imac (acheté en 2009) car mon Imac actuel part en réparation cause écran cassé :-(  J'ai formaté le disque dur et je ne retrouve plus le CD d'installation original. Lorsque je lance l'installation depuis internet, il me met le message suivant : "produit temporairement indisponible". J'ai également essayé de réinstaller le mac depuis un DVD de mon ancien mac mini qu'il refuse également... 
Je ne sais plus du tout quoi faire, pensez vous qu'il soit tout de même possible de le réinstaller ou bien est-il trop vieux ? 
Merci beaucoup pour votre aide qui me serait bien précieuse !!!


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mars 2018)

Bonsoir *moochina
*
Est-ce que tu disposes toujours de ton nouvel _iMac_ ? - et quelle est son année ?


----------



## moochina (18 Mars 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonsoir *moochina
> *
> Est-ce que tu disposes toujours de ton nouvel _iMac_ ? - et quelle est son année ?




Bonjour Macomaniac !
Merci pour ta réponse. 
Oui j'ai toujours mon Imac actuel, il est de mi-2015.


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mars 2018)

Si tu te connectes à l'AppStore depuis la session de ton _iMac 2015_ > onglet : *Achats* --> est-ce qu'il y a des installateurs d'OS qui te sont proposés en téléchargement > genre : El Capitan ?


----------



## moochina (18 Mars 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Si tu te connectes à l'AppStore depuis la session de ton _iMac 2015_ > onglet : *Achats* --> est-ce qu'il y a des installateurs d'OS qui te sont proposés en téléchargement > genre : El Capitan ?


Oui j'ai téléchargé High Sierra et El Capitan pour en faire boot USB, j'ai essayé avec High Sierra, ça ne fonctionne pas, je ne peux pas cliquer sur le DMG High Sierra car il est grisé.
Faut -il tout de même que j'essaye avec El Capitan ?


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mars 2018)

Si tu as un modèle _iMac 2009 _qui n'est pas un "_Late_2009_" mais un "_Mid_2009_" ou avant --> alors il est limité à El Capitan maximum.

Si tu te fais une clé d'installation démarrable avec un installateur d'El Capitan (tu peux la tester pour démarrer ton _iMac 2015_) --> alors tu devrais pouvoir démarrer ton _iMac 2009_ dessus.

Pour info : quel était le dernier OS installé sur son disque ?


----------



## moochina (18 Mars 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Si tu as un modèle _iMac 2009 _qui n'est pas un "_Late_2009_" mais un "_Mid_2009_" ou avant --> alors il est limité à El Capitan maximum.
> 
> Si tu te fais une clé d'installation démarrable avec un installateur d'El Capitan (tu peux la tester pour démarrer ton _iMac 2015_) --> alors tu devrais pouvoir démarrer ton _iMac 2009_ dessus.
> 
> Pour info : quel était le dernier OS installé sur son disque ?




Ok ! J'essaye la manip avec El Capitan. Je ne me souviens plus du dernier OS installé sur mon disque non... :-(
Je te tiens au courant !
Merci beaucoup !!


----------



## moochina (19 Mars 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Si tu as un modèle _iMac 2009 _qui n'est pas un "_Late_2009_" mais un "_Mid_2009_" ou avant --> alors il est limité à El Capitan maximum.
> 
> Si tu te fais une clé d'installation démarrable avec un installateur d'El Capitan (tu peux la tester pour démarrer ton _iMac 2015_) --> alors tu devrais pouvoir démarrer ton _iMac 2009_ dessus.
> 
> Pour info : quel était le dernier OS installé sur son disque ?


Merci beaucoup, c'est bon ça fonctionne avec El Capitan ! 
Merci encore pour ton aide !
Bonne soirée


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mars 2018)

*moochina*

Content pour toi.

Tu pourras te servir de ton _iMac_ _2009  _en dépannage.


----------



## Krispies (18 Mai 2018)

Bonjour j'ai vraimentun gros problème j'ai un imac qui m'a été donné, en voulant le reformater j'ai effacé le disque dur ce qui fait en sorte que je suis incapable de réinstaller mac os sierra sur le mac. Quand je veux l'installer le disque dur os x base systeme est grisé et ça dit vérouillé, j'ai besoin d'aide je sais je n'aurais pas du faire ça sachant que j'ai aucune connaissance du systeme apple je suis plus pc. En espérant que quelqu'un ici puisse m'aider 
Merci d'avance


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mai 2018)

Bonjour *Krisples
*
Si tu démarres l'_iMac_ les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées (= démarrage sur l'OS de secours) --> est-ce que tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS* (ou *OS X* - selon l'OS) ?


----------



## Krispies (19 Mai 2018)

Oui quand je démare j'ai restaurer à partir d'une sauvegarde time machine, réinstaller macos, obtenir de l'aide en ligne et utilitaire de disque. Le problème c'est que je suis prise là car impossible d'installer mac os sierra.


----------



## macomaniac (19 Mai 2018)

Alors voici la 1ère démarche à faire > depuis ta session de secours -->

- va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative  :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur CoreStorage* si présent > *Conteneur apfs* si présent

une série de micro-disques correspond à des images-disques créées en *RAM* à l'occasion du démarrage en mode *Recovery* > dans le volume desquelles sont montés en lecture & écriture des dossiers du *recoveryOS* sur lequel tu démarres. Elles s'effacent à l'extinction ou au re-démarrage.

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir poster ici ce tableau sans avoir besoin de prendre des captures d'écran -->


tu sélectionnes le tableau > *⌘C* pour le copier dans le presse-papier > *⌘Q* pour quitter le «Terminal» > option  : "*Obtenir de l'aide en ligne*" (dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires) > ce qui lance un navigateur «Safari» 

page Apple par défaut > un clic sur l'adresse de haut de page pour l'éditer > saisis  : *macgénération* (tout court  : c'est une barre de recherche Google) et valide > tu atteins le site MacGé > Forums > te connectes > ce fil 

dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton *⌹* (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations montreront la configuration logique de ton disque.


----------



## Pierpas (19 Mai 2018)

Bonsoir 

J ai dû effacé mon disque dur car Mac air 11 pouces mid 2013 saturé à cause de parallèls , Windows 10, mise à jour sierra et Windows .
Windows ne voulait plus démarrer car seulement 12 Go disponibles , bien que j ai viré la musique les fichiers , les photos etc ...doc en théorie il ne devait rester des Go disponibles . J ai fini par effacer le disque dur hier ...
Sauf que je n arrive plus à réinstaller Mac OS Sierra , j ai bien les 4 choix dont réinstaller Mac OS , je n ai que le Disk Mac OS , il commence , j’accède via le wifi, j accepte les co,dit-il,s etc .... , il commence a télécharger et ensuite se bloque 
J y suis depuis hier soir 
J ai arrêté 3 fois et redemander l installation, je suis passée de 3 h a 1h 15 mais au bout de 3 h ce soir le curseur est toujours au même endroit , barre bleue à 1/4 et toujours 1h15 de chargement,
Soit j ai fait une mauvaise manip , le wifi fonctionne pourtant , bref , je ne sais plus ..
Merci de votre aide


----------



## Krispies (19 Mai 2018)

voilà


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *240.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        239.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk1

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk2

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk15

-bash-3.2#
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mai 2018)

@ *Krispies
*
Cette description de la partition principale de macOS -->

```
2:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        239.2 GB   disk0s2
```


montre que tu as restauré au volume principal qui s'intitulait *Macintosh HD* > le volume *OS X Base System* d'une image-disque *BaseSystem.dmg* qui recèle l'OS de secours et qui réside dans le volume *Recovery HD* de la partition n°*3* du disque. En conséquence --> le volume *Macintosh HD* a été ré-intitulé du même nom que celui de sa source = *OS X Base System* > et son contenu actuel est un clone de *1,2 Go* de l'OS de secours.

Tu as actuellement démarré sur cet OS de secours-clone du grand volume (ce qui se voit au fait que : dans le tableau de la commande *diskutil list* --> aucune image-disque de *2 Go* n'est listée > dont le volume *OS X Base System* serait monté en plus du grand volume > ce qui serait le cas s'il y avait eu démarrage sur l'OS de secours original.

Le Mac étant démarré sur l'OS de secours-clone du grand volume *Macintosh HD* --> il est impossible d'appliquer à ce même volume la fonction : "*Réinstaller macOS*" > parce que le volume doit être monté en mode "lecture seule" à l'image de sa source (ce qui explique qu'il soit affiché comme verrouillé).

La solution de ton problème est aisée en théorie --> il faut que tu redémarres (*Menu*  > *Redémarrer*) > en tenant aussitôt pressées les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) jusqu'à l'obtention d'une  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours original du volume *Recovery HD*. Ce démarrage alternatif permettra de reformater le grand volume *OS X Base System* > afin de le rendre disponible pour une réinstallation.

Tu vas récupérer le même écran d'une session de secours > avec une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Dans le Terminal > repasse la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau qui devrait montrer une différence significative par rapport au premier.


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mai 2018)

Bonjour *Pierpas
*
La photo que tu as postée ne montre que le bas du tableau retourné par la commande *diskutil list* (les disques *disk15* à *disk20*). Mais ce tableau commence au *disk0* > qui désigne le disque physique interne du Mac.

Donc --> repasse une commande :

```
diskutil list
```

et utilise le procédé suivant pour poster ici le tableau complet en copier-coller (mode texte) et pas via une photo -->


tu sélectionnes le tableau complet (tu disposes d'un ascenseur vertical qui te permet de remonter dans l'affichage de la fenêtre du Terminal --> afin de revenir au commencement du tableau) > *⌘C* pour le copier dans le presse-papier > *⌘Q* pour quitter le «Terminal» > option  : "*Obtenir de l'aide en ligne*" (dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires) > ce qui lance un navigateur «Safari» 

page Apple par défaut > un clic sur l'adresse de haut de page pour l'éditer > saisis  : *macgénération* (tout court  : c'est une barre de recherche Google) et valide > tu atteins le site MacGé > Forums > te connectes > ce fil 

dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton *⌹* (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)


----------



## Pierpas (20 Mai 2018)

Bonjour Macomaniac 

Merci de me répondre
J ai tenté la manip pour copié le tableau ici mais je dois faire une fausse manip une fois sur la page 
Je clique bien sur le pavé avec le plus , je sélectionne code, une fois dans la partie du texte je fais j appuie bien sur commande et V et e,suite insérer mais Mo, tableau n apparaît pas 
Je retente 
Ce matin Mac OS semblait s être rechargé , il s affichait 2 m, restantes mais j avais un pavé d erreur «  impossible de créer un volume de predemarrage pour l installation APFS »
Bien  à vous


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            5.2 GB     disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 39.4 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk2
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +4.2 MB     disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk19

/dev/disk20 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk20

-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mai 2018)

@ *Pierpas*

La partition principale du SSD est de type *apfs* et exporte un *Conteneur* à 4 volumes. Le volume *Macintosh HD* contient *5,2 Go* de données > soit la taille des ressources d'installation de High Sierra.

Je te propose une échappatoire avec quelques rallonges -->


va à : *Menu*  > *Redémarrer* > tiens aussitôt pressées les *4* touches *⌘⌥⇧R* (*cmd alt maj R*) = démarrage par internet qui fait se connecter le Mac au Wi-Fi > télécharger en *RAM* depuis le serveur du Mac App Store un OS de secours correspondant à l'OS d'usine du Mac > démarrer le Mac à la fin sur cet OS en *RAM*

Tu vas obtenir un écran avec une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires OS X* --> passe dans le Terminal la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau qui aura une autre présentation.

Note : l'idée est de te faire ré-installer l'OS d'usine > puis saut à El Capitan (installateur téléchargé depuis une page Apple) > puis mise-à-niveau à High Sierra.


----------



## Pierpas (20 Mai 2018)

Voici le tableau que j 'ai

Pas sure que l'os de secours se soit télécharger via la Ram
j'ai bien eu le globe et me connecter au Wifi et apres la page d'apple mais pas trouver cette manip de telecharger via la Ram
quand je me suis remise sur installer OS dans les 4 utilitaires , et OS CApitan à installer , aucun disque dur n'est apparu
je vous joins la capture d'ecran egalement de ce que j avais

merci


```
#:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            5.2 GB     disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 39.4 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk2
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +4.2 MB     disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk19

/dev/disk20 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk20

-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## Pierpas (20 Mai 2018)

Non ce n était pas Capitan mais Mavericks


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mai 2018)

Le tableau d'une commande *diskutil list* que tu as posté (pourquoi sans fenêtre de code ?) --> ne correspond pas à un démarrage sur l'OS de secours permettant d'installer Mavericks. Car l'OS de secours 10.9 ne peut pas identifier un format *apfs* qui n'existait pas encore - or ton tableau affiche un *Conteneur apfs* très bien reconnu.

Donc --> démarre avec les 4 touches *⌘⌥⇧R* sur l'OS de secours 10.9 > passe une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau (dans une fenêtre de code) --> il faudra reformater la partition principale d'un type *apfs* inconnu > et tu pourras réinstaller alors Mavericks.


----------



## Pierpas (20 Mai 2018)

Je peux pas télécharger une version Os de secours 
Voici ce que j ai avec app store Mac


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mai 2018)

Je ne comprends pas ton message. 

Tu avais bien réussi à démarrer sur l'OS de secours 10.9 permettant de réinstaller Mavericks, non ?


----------



## Pierpas (20 Mai 2018)

Non justement salaire refusé et me dit que j e n ai pas la bonne version , j y suis depuis 45 mn à refaire la manip


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mai 2018)

Est-ce qu'avant cela --> tu as eu un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires OS X* ? -->


car les questions que je me pose sont : as-tu pu démarrer sur l'OS de secours 10.9 ou est-ce que ce démarrage bloque ? ou bien ayant démaré sur l'OS de secours --> as-tu lancé ensuite l'option : "*Réinstaller OS X*" qui serait bloquée actuellement ?


----------



## Pierpas (20 Mai 2018)

Je n arrive à accéder qu snowboard léopard lion ou mountain lion

J ai bien eu l écran avec les 4 utilaires , c est à dire obtenir de l aide , réinstaller etc .’’’

Et si je lance reinstaller OS X il ne me propose pas de disque sur les pages suivantes


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mai 2018)

Va au Terminal (barre de menus supérieure > menu *Utilitaires*) > dans la fenêtre ouverte > passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau retourné dans une fenêtre de code.

Il faut reformater la partition du disque --> *avant* que tu puisses réinstaller Mavericks. Pour te passer la commande permettant de le faire > j'ai besoin du tableau actuel du disque "vu du point de vue de l'OS de secours 10.9".


----------



## Pierpas (20 Mai 2018)

J ai safari qui se bloque donc je vais tenter une capture d écran avec l’iPad


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mai 2018)

Une photo fera aussi bien l'affaire, en effet. C'est le haut du tableau qui m'intéresse.


----------



## Pierpas (20 Mai 2018)




----------



## macomaniac (20 Mai 2018)

D'après ton tableau : le SSD est *disk0* > le *Conteneur apfs* exporté comme disque virtuel depuis la partition *disk0s2* est *disk1* > l'image-disque montant le volume *OS X Base System* de l'OS de secours démarré est *disk2* -->


il s'ensuit nécessairement que tu as démarré sur l'OS de secours 10.13 contenu dans le volume *Recovery* du *Conteneur apfs*. Car si tu avais démarré sur un OS de secours téléchargé en *RAM* par internet > l'image-disque en *RAM* de cet OS de secours serait montée immédiatement après le SSD en tant que *disk1* > et le *Conteneur apfs* ne serait exporté qu'en 3è instance (par le Système de l'OS de secours) en tant que *disk2*.

Il est impossible > dans ce type de démarrage > de supprimer le *Conteneur apfs* avant réinstallation. Donc : redémarre (*Menu*  > *Redémarrer*) > et pour changer tiens aussitôt pressées les *3* touches *⌘⌥R* (*cmd alt R*) = démarrage par internet (avec logo d'un globe terrestre en rotation) > qui va télécharger en *RAM* un OS de secours 10.13 et démarrer le Mac dessus.

Quand tu obtiens le même écran avec une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS* --> lance le Terminal > repasse la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste une photo du tableau. Je te dirai d'après elle si le *Conteneur apfs* est supprimable.


----------



## Pierpas (20 Mai 2018)

il me semble que cela devrait être enfIn correct ...?


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mai 2018)

Cette fois-ci tu as démarré par internet sur l'OS de secours permettant d'installer l'OS d'usine (je le vois, car le format *apfs* n'est pas reconnu).

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" disk0s2
```


respecte tous les espaces ; mets *"Macintosh HD" *avec des *""*

la commande reformate la grande partition > et monte un volume intitulé *Macintosh HD*

Poste une photo de l'affichage retourné par la commande.


----------



## Pierpas (20 Mai 2018)

Pas sure d avoir bien compris
 Je vais dans terminal et j écris diskutil s etc ...


----------



## Pierpas (20 Mai 2018)

J ai recommencé et j ai cet écran


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mai 2018)

La 2è fois était la bonne. Tu as un volume *Macintosh HD* disponible pour une réinstallation.

Quitte le Terminal > lance l'option : "*Réinstaller OS X*" --> à destination de *Macintosh HD*. Ce qui devrait réinstaller Mavericks 10.9 dans le volume.

Tu n'auras qu'à signaler si l'installation s'est bien effectuée. Ce qui permettra de faire ensuite une mise-à-niveau à un OS supérieur.


----------



## Pierpas (20 Mai 2018)

C est entrain de télécharger 
Merci !!!
Je te tiens informé , plus de 4 h de téléchargement ...


----------



## Pierpas (20 Mai 2018)

Bonjour Macomaniac

OS X 10.9.5 installé 

Merci infiniment , je vais pouvoir retravailler avec le disque dur externe en attendant de trouver un Mac de 256Go pour réinstaller Windows et parallèls


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mai 2018)

Bonne nouvelle.

À présent > si tu veux mettre à niveau ton Mavericks 10.9 à un OS supérieur --> voici les possibilités :


pour télécharger un installateur d'El Capitan 10.11.6 => consulte cette page Apple : ☞*Comment télécharger OS X El Capitan*☜ (clique le lien rouge). Dans le milieu de la page > tu as un lien bleu : *Obtenir OS X  El Capitan* qui te permet de télécharger un installateur depuis le Mac App Store. Tu peux ensuite diriger l'installation à destination de ton volume démarré > comme s'il s'agissait d'une simple mise-à-jour (il ne s'agit pas d'un reformatage).


pour télécharger un installateur de Sierra 10.12.6 => consulte cet article de MacGé : ☞*macOS Sierra finalement de retour dans le Mac App Store*☜ (clique le lien). Dans le corps de l'article > tu as un lien souligné : en suivant ce lien qui te permet de télécharger un installateur de Sierra depuis le Mac App Store. Même principe pour l'installation.

Il serait peut-être avisé que tu t'en tiennes là pour l'instant dans le rattrapage des OS récents > l'OS High Sierra 10.13 induisant beaucoup d'incidents d'installation et de post-installation.


----------



## Krispies (22 Mai 2018)

Bonjour Macomaniac désoler pour le délais je n'étais pas à la maison les derniers jours alors voilà j'ai fais ce que vous m'avez dit et ça donne ceci:

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *240.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        239.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk1

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk2

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk15

-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## Krispies (22 Mai 2018)

oups désoler je n'ai pas copier coller le bon tableau voici le bon 

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *240.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        239.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk2

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk16

-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## Krispies (22 Mai 2018)

Merci beaucoup je vois déjà une différence maintenant quand j'essaie d'installer mac os sierra le disque n'est plus vérouillé, mais ça dit que je dois le journaliser donc je ne peu toujours pas installer mac os sierra.


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mai 2018)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" disk0s2
```


la commande reformate la grande partition > en inscrivant un système de fichiers "*Mac OS étendu (journalisé)*" > et en remontant un volume intitulé *Macintosh HD* (encadre *Macintosh HD* par des *""* dans la commande)

Poste l'affichage retourné par la commande.


----------



## Krispies (22 Mai 2018)

ça me donne un message d'erreur 

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" disk0s2
You cannot erase the boot disk
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mai 2018)

Alors il faut que tu redémarres (*Menu*  > *Redémarrer*) > en tenant pressées les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) -->


ce qui va te faire démarrer sur l'OS de secours original (volume *Recovery HD*) et pas sur son clone (grand volume *OS X Base System*)

Ce redémarrage effectué > repasse la commande :

```
diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" disk0s2
```


et poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Krispies (22 Mai 2018)

Je viens de la refaire et ça donne ceci:

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" disk0s2
Started erase on disk0s2 OS X Base System
Unmounting disk
Erasing
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s2 as a 223 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 24576k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mai 2018)

Le reformatage s'est bien effectué cette fois.

Quitte le Terminal > dans la fenêtre des *4 Utilitaires* lance l'option : "*Réinstaller OS X* - ou *macOS*" --> à destination du volume *Macintosh HD*.


----------



## Krispies (22 Mai 2018)

Merci beaucoup, tout à fonctionné je peux enfin utiliser mon imac.


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mai 2018)

Quel est l'OS qui s'est installé ?


----------



## Pierpas (22 Mai 2018)

Bonjour macomaniac 

J ai réinstallé El Capitan , pas pu installer sierra car ma connexion wifi était 
Mauvaise  et j ai fini par perdre le lien 
El Capitan me va très bien 
Merci pour tout


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mai 2018)

El Capitan marche bien - c'est vrai.

Content pour toi !


----------



## Krispies (3 Juin 2018)

Honnêtement je ne sais qu’elle est la version du os installée


----------



## Locke (3 Juin 2018)

Krispies a dit:


> Honnêtement je ne sais qu’elle est la version du os installée


Un clic sur /A propos de ce Mac et tu le sauras _(et nous aussi en faisant un retour)_.


----------



## Kamiiiz (3 Juin 2018)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je souhaiterais vous demander votre aide, je vous explique :

J’ai acheté un MacBook Pro 128go ssd de 2015 avec l’os El Capitan installé dessus cependant la vendeuse n’a pas réinitialiser le mac avant de me le vendre. 
Le mac marchait parfaitement avant que je décide moi même de le réinitialiser. 
Chose que je n’aurais pas dû faire car j’ai du louper une étape. J’ai effectué le mode recovery (cmd + R) et j’ai effacer le disque en pensant que ça allais le formater mais non ca l’a complètement effacer. 
En le redémarrant un fichier avec un point d’interrogation clignotais. J’ai réussis a passer ce problème en lisant les discussions de forum mais dans la manip j’ai installer le dernier OS high serra avec la commande cmd + option + r. Cela n’a pas pas aboutis alors j’ai décider de repartir sur El Capitan. 
La mise à jour a bien commencer cependant à la fin du téléchargement, lors de l’installation sur le disque un message me dit que l’installation est impossible car une version plus récente est déjà installée sur le disque.
Je ne sais plus quoi faire. 
Je me retrouve maintenant sur le mode recovery.

Voici quelques captures écran, en espérant que cela puisse vous aiguillez sur la situation .

Merci.

Kamiiiz


----------



## macomaniac (3 Juin 2018)

Bonjour *Kamiiiz
*
Passe la commande :

```
diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" disk0s2
```


mets *"Macintosh HD"* avec des *""*

la commande reformate le grand volume nommé *OS X Base System* > en le renommant *Macintosh HD*

Si tu n'obtiens pas de message d'erreur > quitte le Terminal > dans la fenêtre des 4 *Utilitaires macOS* (ou *OS X*) > lance l'option : "*Réinstaller macOS* (*OS X*)" à destination de *Macintosh HD*.


----------



## Kamiiiz (4 Juin 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *Kamiiiz
> *
> Passe la commande :
> 
> ...



Ça a fonctionné ! Je te remercie macomaniac t’assures ! 

Kamiiiz


----------



## macomaniac (4 Juin 2018)

Content pour toi !


----------



## Krispies (11 Juin 2018)

Bonjour je suis vraiment désoler pour le temps que je mets à répondre dernièrement j’ai eu un horaire super chargé. Donc j’ai la version 10.12.6 de mac os sierra


----------



## macomaniac (11 Juin 2018)

@ *Krispies
*
Sierra dans sa version finale (10.12.6) est un OS bien finalisé qui ne devrait pas te créer de souci.


----------



## claclajong (18 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour tout le monde,

j'ai également un problème similaire avec mon mac mini mid-2011. J'ai malheurseument supprimé le disque dur Macintosh HD en pensant reformater ce dernier. Du coup, je ne peux plus réinstaller le Mac OS X n'ayant plus de disque dur detectable, vu que je l'ai supprimé... Aussi je n'ai aucune sauvegarde time machine.
Je vous joins des captures d'écran de mon cas misérable.








Y'aurait-il une solution à ce problème?
Merci d'avance!


----------



## macomaniac (18 Septembre 2018)

Bonsoir *claclajong
*
Passe la commande exacte :

```
diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" gpt disk0
```


respecte tous les espaces ; mets *"Macintosh HD"* avec des *""*

la commande réinitialise le disque interne : table *GUID* > système de fichiers *jhfs+* > volume *Macintosh HD*

Poste l'affichage retourné par la commande.

Note : c'est bien ce que tu souhaites --> un volume neuf & vide pour une réinstallation propre ?


----------



## claclajong (18 Septembre 2018)

Bonsoir macomaniac,

merci de ta réponse! J'ai finalement réglé mon problème en re-partitionnant mon disque (j'ai effacé/reinitialisé le disque puis j'ai pu le partitionner).  Le mac OS X s'est bien installé. La seule difference c'est que j'ai mtn 2 disques internes distincts (et non un "sous-disque"). Mais tout semble fonctionner correctement.

Je te remercie de ta bienveillance,
Bonne continuation!


----------



## macomaniac (18 Septembre 2018)

Est-ce que tu souhaites conserver ton partitionnement ou non ?


----------



## Kran (20 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour bonjour
Je pense que vous pourrez peut être m'aider j'ai un MacBook pro de 2010-2011 je ne me souviens plus trop.
Un matin il n'a plus voulu démarre ( c'est a dire logos de la pomme avec barre d'avancement mais arrivé au bout de l'avancement rien ) ça reste figé.
Donc j'ai pris soins de faire une sauvegarde en le branchant a un deuxième Mac par firewire.
Après j'ai effacé mon disque Macintosh HD, reboot via internet avec touche (cmd alt R) puis lors de la réinstallation impossible et message d'erreur " la requête a expiré"


----------



## Kran (20 Septembre 2018)

voici le tableau des disques si ca peut etre utile


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            499.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk2

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +4.2 MB     disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk19

-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (20 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour *Kran
*
Quel était le dernier OS installé dans le volume *Macintosh HD* ?


----------



## bompi (20 Septembre 2018)

Puisque tu es déjà dans Terminal, il te suffit de taper :

```
sw_vers
```
pour retrouver la version du système.


----------



## Kran (20 Septembre 2018)

Je le redemarre je vous dis ça


----------



## Kran (20 Septembre 2018)

voila

```
-bash-3.2# sw_vers
ProductName:    Mac OS X
ProductVersion:    10.13.6
BuildVersion:    17G65
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (20 Septembre 2018)

Donc High Sierra.

Ce qui te permet un démarrage par internet d'une 2è espèce : je te propose de l'essayer.

Redémarre (*Menu*  > *Redémarrer*) > et tiens aussitôt pressées ensemble les *4* touches *⌘⌥⇧R* (*cmd alt maj R*) -->


connexion du Mac au Wi-Fi > téléchargement en *RAM* d'un OS de secours 10.7 (Lion - correspondant à l'OS d'usine du Mac) > démarrage du Mac à la fin sur cet OS en *RAM*. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires OS X*.

Lance l'option : "*Réinstaller OS X*" > en prenant le volume *Macintosh HD* comme destination. Si tout se passe bien > Lion s'installera dans le volume et tu pourras créer un compte et ouvrir une session d'utilisateur à la fin. Cette page Apple : ☞*Comment télécharger OS X El Capitan*☜ (clique le lien rouge) te permet ensuite une mise-à-niveau à El Capitan 10.11. De là > tu pourras effectuer la mise-à-niveau à High Sierra 10.13 en téléchargeant un installateur depuis l'AppStore.

=> tu n'auras qu'à dire si ce procédé "graduel" a fonctionné pour toi.


----------



## Kran (20 Septembre 2018)

Je vais retester ça en rentrant du travail mais je l'avais déjà fait et ce que j'avais trouvé pas normal il me proposait aussi High Sierra a l'installation.
Peut être que j'avais mal appuié ?
Je te dis si ça fonctionne


----------



## Kran (21 Septembre 2018)

Alors je suis bien certain d'avoir bien appuié sur les 4 touches et quand je clique sur Réinstaller OS X, ça me propose bien macOS High Sierra.
Et ça ne fonctionne toujours pas message d'erreur " No native mechanism to verify BaseSystem.chunklist"


----------



## macomaniac (21 Septembre 2018)

Curieux que tu ne puisses pas démarrer sur un OS de secours correspondant à l'OS d'usine du Mac (Lion 10.7).

Précédemment tu disais -->


Kran a dit:


> j'ai pris soins de faire une sauvegarde en le branchant a un deuxième Mac par firewire.




si tu as un 2è Mac à ta disposition > tu peux donc te confectionner une clé d'installation démarrable --> sur laquelle tu démarrerais ensuite le Mac planté. Connecte-toi à l'AppStore une fois ta session ouverte dans l'autre Mac --> regarde à l'onglet : "*Achats*" : quel sont les OS dont les installateurs te sont proposés au téléchargement ?


----------



## Kran (21 Septembre 2018)

Alors je viens de vervérif et il me propose OS X El Capitan, OS X Yosemite et OS X Mavericks


----------



## macomaniac (21 Septembre 2018)

Tu pourrais télécharger un installater d'El Capitan (*6,1 Go*). Il se logerait dans les Applications sous l'intitulé (francisé par le Finder) : *Installer OS X El Capitan.app*.

Tu peux alors te confectionner une clé USB d'installation démarrable (capacité de la clé : *8 Go* ou plus) avec cet installateur et une commande Apple à passer dans le Terminal. Si tu le souhaites > tu n'auras qu'à attacher la clé USB à l'autre Mac > passer dans le Terminal de macOS (at: Applications > Utilitaires > Terminal) --> la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poster ici le tableau de disques qui montrera celui de la clé

Je pourrais de dire quoi faire à partir de là...


----------



## Kran (21 Septembre 2018)

A je n'avais pas vu que tu avais répondu en attendant j'avais bien téléchargé OS X El Capitan et  essayé de reinsréinstaler sur mon MacBook pro en l'utilisant comme disque dur externe grace au firewire et  ça a  bine fonctionné, il m'a bien demandé de reconfigurer mon compte
 un Macbook pro tout neuf 
Merci pour ton temps et m'avoir bien orienté


----------



## macomaniac (21 Septembre 2018)

Bravo pour l'initiative !

Est-ce que tu souhaites tenter une installation supérieure ? - genre Sierra 10.12 ? - ou encore High Sierra 10.13 ? -->

une astuce pour savoir si ça fonctionne sans mettre en question ton actuelle installation d'El Capitan > serait de créer un 2è petit volume sur ton disque et d'y faire l'installation supérieure. Histoire de vérifier son fonctionnement.


----------



## Kran (21 Septembre 2018)

Je me posais la question justement


----------



## macomaniac (21 Septembre 2018)

Si tu veux tester la création d'un nouveau volume > lance le Terminal de macOS (at: Applications > Utilitaires > macOS) > passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques.


----------



## Kran (21 Septembre 2018)

Désolé pas répondu mais déjà testé et ça passe bien et au pire j'ai fait la sauvegarde de El Capitan
Il fonctionne presque comme au premier jour


----------



## Kran (21 Septembre 2018)

Juste une petite question sufit il de copier le dosier d'instalation de l'OS X El Capitan sur une clef USB pour pouvoir demardém dessus ou faut t'il faire une installation dessus.
Merci d'avance pour tes lumières et du temps que tu nous consacre.


----------



## macomaniac (22 Septembre 2018)

Il ne suffit pas de copier l'installateur *Installer OS X El Capitan* > dans le volume d'une clé USB --> pour que celui-ci soit démarrable. Il faut > outre cette copie > une configuration qui rend démarrable le volume de la clé. Une commande Apple exécute l'ensemble de ces opérations.


si tu as bien un *Installer OS X El Capitan* dans les Applications du volume démarré > et si tu as une clé USB  attachée à ton Mac > passe une commande : 
	
	



```
diskutil list
```

et poste le tableau --> je te dirai quoi faire...


----------



## bompi (22 Septembre 2018)

Apple explique plutôt bien comment créer une clef USB d'installation de son système à partir de l'installateur.
Voir : ici.

Normalement, ça suffit (la clef doit être réinitialisée par la commande lancée).

Au cas où, on peut préalablement préparer la clef avec l'Utilitaire de Disque en la réinitialisant ; choisir :

le type de partitionnement : GPT (pour _GUID Partition Table_)
le type de système de fichiers Mac OS X Étendu (petit nom : JHFS+ ou HFS+, suivant qu'on choit _journalisé_ ou pas)
On peut aussi utiliser la commande diskutil dans Terminal ou en mode console (mode souvent ignoré mais plaisant quand on est joueur...)


----------



## Kran (24 Septembre 2018)

Merci pour l'info


----------



## Sebastien0411 (8 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour, je me joins à la discution. J’ai aussi fait une grosse boulette sur un MacBook Pro de 2012. Je l’ai acheté avec Mac OS X Lion à la base, je n’ai jamais fait de sauvegarde Time machine, et bien sûr j’ai lancé l’effacement complet de l’ordi. Maintenant je suis bloqué car comme Mac OS X Lion n’est plus dispo au téléchargement chez Apple. J’ai réussi à trouver OS X Lion, je l’ai installer sur une clef usb que j’avais formater au format Mac OS journalisé et schéma GUID. Lorsque je redémarre le MacBook Pro avec la clef et que j’appui sur Alt au démarrage, le MacBook Pro ne trouve pas la clef usb. 
Apple m’a dit qu’il fallait que j’achète le CD d’installation, mais bon comme j’ai le fichier d’installation, je ne vois pourquoi je vais l’acheter, et ils sont gentil mais avec kaziment une dizaine de produit de leur marque ils veulent pas t’aider plus que ça.
Sinon j’ai pensé à graver le fichier sur un CD. 
Je suis vraiment coincé car j’ai juste le sentiment d’avoir flingué l’ordi. Si quelqu’un peut me venir en aide. J’ai fait tellement de manip que je suis perdu et j’ai peur d’empirer la chose. Merci par avance pour laide qu’on pourrais m’apporter.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2018)

Bonsoir *Sébastien
*
Ton OS X Lion : c'est un dmg ou c'est un installateur intitulé : *Installation Mac OS X Lion* (francisation par le Finder de : *Install Mac OS X Lion.app*) ?


----------



## Sebastien0411 (8 Octobre 2018)

C’est un installateur...


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2018)

Est-ce que tu t'es contenté de le copier dans le volume de ta clé USB ?


----------



## Sebastien0411 (8 Octobre 2018)

Euh oui. J’avais lu aussi qu’il fallait que j’affiche le contenu de paquet ou un truc du genre.

Est ce que si je fais les manip en direct sur mon iMac ( là où le fichier d’install )


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2018)

Actuellement > tu es dans la session de secours (qui affiche une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires OS X* et dont l'option : "*Réinstaller OS X*" permet - quand l'article est disponible - de réinstaller Lion) ?


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2018)

Édit. Tu as un autre Mac ?


----------



## Sebastien0411 (8 Octobre 2018)

Oui j’ai un autre ordi un IMac sur OS X sierra, je l’allume là. C’est seras plus simple que sur iPhone pour écrire.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2018)

Alors une fois dans la session de ton iMac > attache la clé USB au Mac > va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le Terminal et passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


qui affiche le tableau des disques

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->

dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations montreront la configuration du disque de la clé et son index d'appareil.


----------



## Sebastien0411 (8 Octobre 2018)

Bon je suis sur l'Imac là, c'est plus simple


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2018)

Alors lis mon message #408 juste au-dessus et effectue les opérations décrites.


----------



## Sebastien0411 (8 Octobre 2018)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            499.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Disque Dur 1To          999.8 GB   disk1s2
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2018)

Je ne vois pas ta clé USB : tu ne l'as pas attachée au Mac ?


----------



## Sebastien0411 (8 Octobre 2018)

si c'est un disque dur externe

j'ai une autre clef usb si il faut


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2018)

Le volume *Disque Dur ITo* est un peu grand. Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
df -H /Volumes/Disque*
```


qui mesure l'occupation du volume

Poste le tableau retourné.


----------



## Sebastien0411 (8 Octobre 2018)

```
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s2   1000   4.4G   995G     1%     940 4294966339    0%   /Volumes/Disque Dur 1To
```

j'ai une clef usb de 8Go s'il faut, si cela peut faire l'affaire


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2018)

Je peux te faire repartitionner le volume *Disque Dur 1To* pour créer un second petit volume de *8 Go* où sera créée l'installation démarrable.

Mais ce serait peut-être plus commode d'utiliser la clé USB ?


----------



## Sebastien0411 (8 Octobre 2018)

moi cela ne me pose pas de souci, si plus simple je branche la clef usb

la clef est connecté à l' Imac, je suppose que je refais la commande du début ?


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2018)

Oui : repasse un -->

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau.


----------



## Sebastien0411 (8 Octobre 2018)

la clef est connecté à l'imac, je suppose que je fais la même commande qu'au début : diskutil list

et voi là la réponse : 


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            499.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *8.1 GB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:       Microsoft Basic Data CLEF MAC OS             7.8 GB     disk1s2
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2018)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ CLE disk1s2
```


la commande reformate la clé en *jhfs+* et remonte un volume intitulé *CLE*

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Sebastien0411 (8 Octobre 2018)

et voilà :


```
Started erase on disk1s2 CLEF MAC OS
Unmounting disk
Erasing
Initialized /dev/rdisk1s2 as a 7 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 8192k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk1s2 CLE
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2018)

Parfait.

Alors à présent > où est localisé l'installateur intitulé *Installation Mac OS X Lion* (= *Install Mac OS X Lion.app*) ?


----------



## Sebastien0411 (8 Octobre 2018)

actuellement est sur le bureau de mon Imac


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2018)

D'accord. Alors voyons si on peut payer de culot et effectuer une commande tout-en-un. Passe la commande (copier-coller ; déroule-la bien jusqu'au *--noprompt* final pour la copier) -->

```
sudo hdiutil attach ~/Desktop/Install\ Mac\ OS\ X\ Lion.app/Contents/SharedSupport/InstallESD.dmg ; sudo asr restore --s /Volumes/Mac\ OS\ X\ Install\ ESD --t /Volumes/CLE --erase --noprompt
```


à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

cette commande concaténée --> *a)* monte l'image-disque *InstallESD.dmg* (recelée dans l'installation) en un volume *Mac OS X Install ESD* > *b)* clone en mode exact : "copie de blocs" le volume *Mac OS X Install ESD* --> sur le volume *CLE* de la clé. Ce volume va être reformaté > renommé *Mac OS X Install ESD* comme sa source > restauré du contenu de la source > rendu démarrable à la fin par l'inscription d'un chemin de démarrage sur son en-tête

=> poste l'affichage d'ensemble retourné une fois que l'opération sera exécutée.


----------



## Sebastien0411 (8 Octobre 2018)

C'est parti, la commande est lancée, j'attends que cela ce termine et je fais la copie et je poste bien sûr, en langue française, c'est quoi cette commande ?

voilà la réponse :


```
prévue   CRC32 $48FC2F98
/dev/disk2              Apple_partition_scheme            
/dev/disk2s1            Apple_partition_map               
/dev/disk2s2            Apple_Driver_ATAPI                
/dev/disk2s3            Apple_HFS                          /Volumes/Mac OS X Install ESD
    Validating target...done
    Validating source...done
    Validating sizes...done
    Restoring  ....10....20....30....40....50....60....70....80....90....100
    Verifying  ....10....20....30....40....50....60....70....80....90....100
    Remounting target volume...done
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2018)

Sebastien0411 a dit:


> en langue française, c'est quoi cette commande ?



Je t'en ai indiqué le sens dans mon 2è alinéa du message précédent.


en complément : les 2 seuls installateurs de Lion 10.17 & Mountain Lion 10.8 --> contiennent dans l'image-disque *InstallESD.dmg* de leur installateur > tout ce qu'il faut pour que le volume *MacOS X Install ESD* monté de cette image-disque soit démarrable : en plus des paquets d'installation de l'OS > une sous-image-disque *BaseSystem.dmg* contenant un OS d'installation + les fichiers de démarrage de cet OS d'installation (un démarreur *boot.efi* > un fichier d'instruction de démarrage *com.apple.Boot.plist* > un cache de démarrage *kernelcache* - pour l'essentiel).

Il s'ensuit que le volume d'une clé restauré d'après ce volume *MacOS X Install ESD* est aussi démarrable > pour peu qu'un chemin de démarrage soit inscrit sur ce volume.

----------

Ta clé est faite. Tu peux l'étrenner avec ton autre Mac.


----------



## Sebastien0411 (8 Octobre 2018)

ok donc, je l'éjecte proprement et je l'insère dans le macbook pro. par la suite je dois faire une commande particulière avant de démarrer le macbook pro ?


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2018)

La clé attachée > tu démarres le MacBook Pro avec "*alt*" --> pour obtenir l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage > tu choisis le volume d'installation de la clé > tu démarres dessus -->


tu devrais voir s'ouvrir (après un temps de démarrage) une session d'installation affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires OS X*

=> parvenu à ce point > tu n'as qu'à dire si tu as besoin encore d'un guidage.


----------



## Sebastien0411 (8 Octobre 2018)

ok je démarre, je vois bien la clef cette fois, c'est déjà bon signe...

parler trop vite, message d'erreur suivant :  Un problème est survenu pendant l'installation de  Mac OS X

si je fais un restart et je choisis la clef en disque de démarrage, cela peut fonctionné ?


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2018)

Quitte le programme d'installation --> est-ce que tu récupères l'écran d'accueil aux 4 *Utilitaires OS X *?


----------



## Sebastien0411 (8 Octobre 2018)

alors j'ai redemarrer le macbook pro en laissant la clef et il pars direct sur l'installation, mais cette fois j'ai le même message d'erreur mais en anglais.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2018)

Est-ce que tu peux quitter le programme d'installation et revenir à l'écran général des 4 *Utilitaires OS X* ? -->


c'est décisif pour que je te dépanne.


----------



## Sebastien0411 (8 Octobre 2018)

le macbook était en anglais là, j'ai déconnecter la clef et ça mouline, je vais forcé un redémarrage je pense


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2018)

Éteins ton Mac de force. Attache la clé > démarre avec "*alt*" > choisis le volume de la clé > démarre dessus -->


quand tu as l'écran des 4 *Utilitaires OS X* > ne lance surtout pas l'installation ! Préviens ici que tu y es...


----------



## Sebastien0411 (8 Octobre 2018)

je le redémarre en faisant la manip : cmd+R, je sais que cela va m'emmener là où il faut aller


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2018)

Il faut que tu *démarres sur la clé* ! -- ton démarrage avec *⌘R* va te conduire à démarrer sur l'OS de secours du disque interne > dont l'option : "*Réinstaller OS X*" échoue > car l'article Lion n'est pas disponible sur les serveurs Apple.

Donc je le redis : tu *redémarres sur la clé* > car c'est dans son volume qu'existent les paquets d'installation de Lion. L'échec du lancement est dû à un facteur probable qu'on peut amender.

Une fois que tu as l'écran des 4 *Utiltaires OS X* consécutif au *démarrage sur la clé* --> préviens ici.


----------



## Sebastien0411 (8 Octobre 2018)

Désolé, le démarrage est plus long que d'habitude... comme par hasard

j'ai merdé du coup, là je suis sur un fond gris... et les menus sont en anglais

est-ce que je dois faire : pomme ---> Startup Disk ? pour démarrer sur le clef usb ?


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2018)

Oui :  => *Startup Disk* > tiens aussitôt pressée la touche "*alt*" --> choisis le volume de la clé > démarre dessus. Préviens quand tu as l'écran aux 4 *Utilitaires OS X*. Ne relance pas l'installation ! Patience.


----------



## Sebastien0411 (8 Octobre 2018)

ok je relance j'ai un sur alt, je patiente...

j'arrive sur la page où j'ai deus disque Mac OS X Base System et un autre Mac OS X Install ESD, je lance ce dernier je suppose ? mais dois-je faire une commande clavier aussi ?


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2018)

Choisis *Mac OS X Install ESD* > démarre dessus.


----------



## Sebastien0411 (9 Octobre 2018)

c'est parti, mais toujours pareil que tout à l'heure... je crois que sèche pour ce soir... on peut reprendre demain soir, si c'est pas trop demandé ?


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2018)

Tu as un écran avec la fenêtre des 4 *Utilitaires OS X* ?


----------



## Sebastien0411 (9 Octobre 2018)

non il lance direct l'installation... mais cette fois tout est en anglais...


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2018)

Il vaudra mieux qu'on reprenne demain, alors.


----------



## Sebastien0411 (9 Octobre 2018)

ok ça marche, une heure précise dans la soirée ? je veux pas abuser surtout, tu as déjà tellement fait...

je pense que lancerais une commande : cmd+R à l'allumage, sans la clef car je sais que ça peut m'emmener vers le menu avec les 4 options. à demain et bonne nuit


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2018)

Je pense que ce qui a bloqué l'installation à partir de la clé --> est peut-être le fait que l'installateur de Lion que tu as récupéré est antérieur au *14 Février 2016* où Apple a remis à jour les certificats des applications distribuées par le Mac App Store. Pour faire fonctionner un pareil installateur sans blocage > il faut modifier la date de l'horloge du Mac à une marque antérieure au *14 Févier 2016* avant de lancer l'installation à partir de la clé. Ce qui peut se faire dans le Terminal de la session de secours ou d'installation.

Tu n'auras qu'à faire signe dans ce fil lorsque tu seras disponible - tu verras bien si je le suis également.


----------



## Sebastien0411 (9 Octobre 2018)

Bien le bonjour, merci pour cette réponse très matinale...
Je suis au boulot, mais je ne pouvais pas m'empêcher de te répondre. Comment puis-je faire pour changer la date du macbook pro via le terminal, dois-je faire une manip particulière à l'allumage ?


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2018)

Tu pourras démarrer ton MacBook Pro avec les 2 touches *⌘R*. Quand tu as l'écran aux 4 *Utilitaires macOS* -->


si les menus sont en Anglais : tu as dans le coin supérieur droit de l'écran une icône de drapeau qui doit être américain. Clique l'onglet annexe > et dans la liste déroulante des langues > choisis : Français. Tu as désormais des menus et un clavier en Français.

toujours en haut de l'écran > tu as une barre de menus avec un menu *Utilitaires*. C'est là que tu trouves le Terminal. Pour changer la date à une antérieure au *14 Février 2016* > tu tapes la commande : 
	
	



```
date 0101203014
```
 qui instaure une date de : *1er Janvier 2014* à *20H 30'*

cela fait > il faut que tu redémarres (*Menu*  > *Redémarrer*) > en pressant la touche "*alt*" > et que tu démarres sur le volume *Mac OS X Base System* de la clé pour lancer l'installation

Note : j'ai des doutes sur les manipulaitons que tu as pu faire > car l'affichage d'un volume *OS X Base System* à l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage --> est- peut-être le signe que tu as restauré dans l'Utilitaire de disque le volume *OS X Base System* de l'OS de secours démarré > au volume *Macintosh HD* principal --> ce qui en aurait fait un clone d'OS de secours. Auquel cas > tu ne pourras pas installer à destination de ce volume : il faut d'abord le reformater.


----------



## Sebastien0411 (9 Octobre 2018)

ok, bah écoute je vais je pense tester cela ce midi, mais dans le cas où je dois reformater encore fois, quel est la manip exact pour faire un formatage propre ? est-ce que le date de fabrication du macbook pro peu avant une incidence sur la manipulation à faire. Encore merci pour tes réponses et ton aide


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2018)

Quand tu es dans la session de secours locale (*⌘R*) > dans le Terminal > passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


qui affiche le tableau des disques et partitions + d'une série d'images-disques créées en *RAM* à l'occasion du démarrage sur l'OS de secours

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir poster ici ce tableau sans avoir besoin de prendre de photo -->


tu sélectionnes le tableau > *⌘C* pour le copier dans le presse-papier > *⌘Q* pour quitter le «Terminal» > option  : "*Obtenir de l'aide en ligne*" (dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires) > ce qui lance un navigateur «Safari» 

page Apple par défaut > un clic sur l'adresse de haut de page pour l'éditer > saisis  : *macgénération* (tout court  : c'est une barre de recherche Google) et valide > tu atteins le site MacGé > Forums > te connectes > ce fil 

dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations montreront la configuration logique de ton disque.

Note 1 : si tu ne peux pas poster via le Safari de la session de secours (ça arrive) --> poste une photo du tableau (à partir du commencement = le disque */dev/disk0* ou disque physique interne) - tu as un bouton : "*Transférer un fichier*" en bas de cette page.

Note 2 : dans la session de secours > les applications se lancent en mode "alternatif" et pas parallèle. Il faut quitter le Terminal pour lancer Safari. Vice-versa > quitter Safari pour récupérer l'écran général de la session de secours et pouvoir relancer le Terminal. Aucun redémarrage n'est requis.


----------



## Sebastien0411 (9 Octobre 2018)

ok, je test ça ce midi et te tiens au courant, si je n'arrive pas à faire le copier coller, au pire je pendrais une photo via mon iphone.

Bon j'ai fait le changement d'heure et via le terminal et j'ai ré-essayer l'installation mais toujours pareil. je lance la commande suivant : cmd+R au démarrage et je vais lancer la commande via le terminal, je vais faire une capture ou une photo et je vais la poster. Après à voir si je refais formatage selon tes conseils et ton avis.

Voilà le résultat dans le terminal. Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais je dirais que ce n’est bon. J’ai le photo en pièce jointe. Je n’arrivais pas à l’envoyer via le MacBook Pro. J’attends tes instructions pour la suite. 
Merci d’avance.

Voilà le résultat dans le terminal. Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais je dirais que ce n’est bon. J’ai le photo en pièce jointe. Je n’arrivais pas à l’envoyer via le MacBook Pro. J’attends tes instructions pour la suite. 
Merci d’avance.


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2018)

La commande n'est pas *diskutil* tout court (car alors tu obtiens le manuel abrégé des options de cet utilitaire comme tu l'as posté) > mais :

```
diskutil list
```


passe cette commande exacte et poste le tableau des disques


----------



## Sebastien0411 (9 Octobre 2018)

ha merde, quel idiot... en rentrant ce soir je vais la relancer et refaire la capture d'écran.






Voilà le résultat de l'invite de commande


----------



## Locke (9 Octobre 2018)

Il faudrait augmenter la résolution photo de ton smartphone, il faut une loupe.


----------



## Sebastien0411 (9 Octobre 2018)

désolé pour la résolution, si j'avais pu je l'aurais poster directement depuis le macbook pro...


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2018)

Je vois qu'il y a un volume intitulé *Sans titre* (qui est l'hôte d'un système de stoclage *CoreStorage*). Tu dois pouvoir installer à destination du volume *Sans titre*.


----------



## Sebastien0411 (9 Octobre 2018)

d'accord, mais je dois prendre cela comme une bonne nouvelle ?

mais il y a un truc qui m'échappe dans tout cela, lorsque tu m'as fait créer la clef usb, comme le fichier d'install de Mac OS X Lion est arrivé sur cette clef alors que le fichier était sur le bureau de mon ordi. C'est peut être bête comme question, mais j'aime bien quand même comprendre ce que je fais...


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2018)

Le volume *Sans titre* a l'air réinstallable sans obstacle. Je note qu'il n'y a aucune partition de secours locale (= présente sur le disque) : quand tu démarres via *⌘R* -->

c'est bien un démarrage par internet qui s'effectue (globe terrestre en rotation) ?
----------

Lors de la confection de la clé > il y a une une copie d'un composant de ton installateur => dans le volume de la clé.


----------



## Sebastien0411 (9 Octobre 2018)

Oui c'est bien cela, j'ai la terre qui tourne pendant environ 10-12min et après j'arrive sur la fenêtre avec les 4 Utilitaires OS X, mais du coup c'est bon signe, ou alors c'est mort ?


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2018)

Je reviens dans le fil. 

Quand aucune partition de secours n'existe sur le disque du Mac > la commande *⌘R* (qui lance normalement l'OS de secours local) --> se trouve convertie en *⌘⌥⇧R* (*cmd alt maj R*)  = combinaison de touches qui lance un démarrage par internet > faisant télécharger en *RAM* un OS de secours d'usine (correspondant à l'OS d'usine du Mac : ici Lion). Voilà pour l'explication.

Dans le Terminal de cette session > passe la commande :

```
date
```


qui affiche la date à l'horloge du Mac

Poste le retour.


----------



## Sebastien0411 (9 Octobre 2018)

voilà le retour : 

Thu Jan  2 03:24:20 PST 2014


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2018)

Tu avais passé une commande pour reculer la date du Mac (d'après mes indications) ou pas du tout ?


----------



## Sebastien0411 (9 Octobre 2018)

Oui je l’ai fait vers 13h


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2018)

Alors > si tu as toujours la clé USB attachée au Mac > qu'est-ce qui se passe quand tu redémarres sur la clé ? -->


tu obtiens l'écran aux 4 *Utilitaires OS X* ? - ou tu as une installation qui se lance tout de suite ?


----------



## Sebastien0411 (9 Octobre 2018)

L’installation de lance de suite


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2018)

Qu'est-ce que tu appelles ici installation ?


----------



## Sebastien0411 (9 Octobre 2018)

Une fenêtre avec un grand X où il y a écrit installation et une barre de chargement qui défile.


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2018)

Et que se passe-t-il si tu laisses l'opération s'effectuer ?


----------



## Sebastien0411 (9 Octobre 2018)

Ça mouline et un message d’erreur apparaît me disant que l’installation a échoué. 

Un nouveau formatage avec une bonne commande ne serait t’il pas une bonne solution ?


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2018)

Cela permettrait sans doute de stopper cette installation (dont je ne conçois pas bien pourquoi elle s'obstine à se relancer).

Par curiosité > passe les 2 commandes :

```
ls /Volumes/Sans*
df -H /Volumes/Sans*
```


le "*l*" de "*ls*" est la minuscule de "*L*" ; mets un astérisque *** à la fin des 2 commandes

la 1ère liste le contenu du volume *Sans titre*

la 2è mesure son occupation

Poste les 2 retours.


----------



## Sebastien0411 (9 Octobre 2018)

Voilà les résultats :

-bash-3.2# ls/Volumes/Sans*
-bash: ls/Volumes/Sans*: No such file or directory
-bash-3.2# df -H / Volumes/Sans*
Filesystem Size Used Avail Capacity Mounted on
/dev/disk1   319G   425M   318G   1%    /Volumes/Sans titre
-bash-3.2#


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2018)

Tu as collé *ls* et la */* qui suit dans la 1ère > au lieu de laisser un espace libre.

Mais on voit qu'avec *425 Mo* > le volume *Sans titre* est vide - de toute façon.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil cs list
```


qui affiche le tableau détaillé du *CoreStorage* (système de stockage dont *Sans titre* est l'hôte en position terminale)

Poste ce tableau imposant.


----------



## Sebastien0411 (9 Octobre 2018)

Voilà le résultat :


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2018)

Alors il faudrait que tu passes la commande suivante :

```
diskutil cs delete B38D4AFB-3C6B-49CB-8844-3A9F3C2FB4A3
```


voici comment tu vas t'y prendre : si le tableau est toujours affiché dans la fenêtre de ton terminal > tu sélectionnes et tu copies (par *⌘C*) l'*UUID* de 32 caractères alpha-numériques : *B38D4AFB-3C6B-49CB-8844-3A9F3C2FB4A3* tout en haut de tableau (à droite de *Logical Volume Group*)

cela fait > tu saisis à la main la commande : 
	
	



```
diskutil cs delete
```
 > tu sautes *un espace* > et tu colles (par *⌘V*) l'*UUID* à la fin de la comande. Puis tu l'exécutes.

la commande supprime le *CoreStorage* > reformate le volume existant > et remonte un volume *Sans titre* neuf (doté d'un nouvel *UUID* de volume) -->

Poste l'affichage retourné par la commande.


----------



## Sebastien0411 (9 Octobre 2018)

juste pour confirmation, je dois mettre *un espace ou deux* après la commande diskutil cs delete ?

Voilà le résultat :


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2018)

Un seul espace après *delete*. Puis tu colles l'*UUID*.


----------



## Sebastien0411 (9 Octobre 2018)




----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2018)

La suppression s'est bien effectuée. Tu peux enchaîner par la commande cosmétique :

```
diskutil rename disk0s2 Mac
```


sépare les termes ; le *0* de *0b* est un zéro

la commande renomme le volume => *Mac*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Sebastien0411 (9 Octobre 2018)

voilà le résultat :

Volume on disk0s2 renamed to Mac


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2018)

Donc le volume interne du disque du MacBook Pro s'appelle désormais *Mac*. Le disque réagit sans problème. Le Mac fonctionne. Il n'y a qu'un problème de déclencher une installation valide à destination du volume *Mac*.

Question : pourquoi veux-tu installer l'OS d'usine Lion ?


----------



## Sebastien0411 (9 Octobre 2018)

Alors à la base en faite j'ai fait une gross boulette sur le macbook pro, j'ai choper un malwear ou un truc du genre que je n'arrivait pas à m'en débarrasser, et je voulais depuis longtemps refaire un formatage d'usine 
car il déconnait pas mal, lenteur excessive, batterie vite à plat... en plus c'est celui de ma femme, donc malaise...
Donc en cherchant sur le net, j'ai trouvé que je devais installer l'OS X qui était à l'origine, mais je n'avais pas de sauvegarde et bien sûr je n'avais pas le cd de Lion.
Et toujours en cherchant sur le net j'ai vu que je devais absolument installer l'OS X qui était installer à l'origine donc Lion.

Après s'il faut installer un autre OS X je peux télécharger le fichier via l'appstore de mon imac.


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2018)

Quel est l'OS installé sur le disque de ton iMac ?


----------



## Sebastien0411 (9 Octobre 2018)

c'est MacOS High Sierra

je te cache pas que si je peux mettre un autre OS, autre que Lion, un OS qui je peux prendre depuis l'appstore avec l'identifiant de ma femme, cela m'arrangerais bien car j'ai eu Lion par des moyens détournés pour ne pas en dire plus

Elle avait téléchargé Mountain Lion et par la suite Yosemite


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2018)

Est-ce que tu peux télécharger depuis ton iMac (en te connectant à l'AppStore avec les identifiants de ta femme si tu les connais) un de ces 2 installateurs : *OS X Mountain Lion* ou *OS X Yosemite* ? -->


si oui > on refera ensuite la clé > pour qu'elle comporte un installateur valide.


----------



## Sebastien0411 (9 Octobre 2018)

C'est parti je télécharge Mountain Lion

mais le fichier va atterrir où dans mon imac ?


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2018)

Alors comme l'installateur va avoir un certificat Apple à jour --> il faut dans le *terminal* de la session de secours du MacBook Pro --> mettre à jour l'horloge du Mac.

Passe la commande :

```
date 1009224518
```


qui met le Mac à la date du *9 Octobre 2018* à *22H 45'*
----------

À la fin du téléchargement > tu auras un installateur intitulé : *Installer OS X Mountain Lion* dans les Applications de l'iMac. Quand le programme d'installation affichera un 1er panneau d'installation > quitte cette application par *⌘Q* comme n'importe quelle autre application.


----------



## Sebastien0411 (9 Octobre 2018)

Le téléchargement est terminé, sauf que mon imac me dit que Mountain Lion est trop ancien pour être installé.
Ce qui pour moi, est normal...


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2018)

Passe la commande dans le *terminal* du MacBook Pro.


----------



## Sebastien0411 (9 Octobre 2018)

ok j'ai trouvé le fichier dans le dossier applications de mon imac. Et j'ai remis à la bonne heure le macbook pro via le terminal


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2018)

Le message dans l'iMac est normal > dès lors de son OS est ultérieur à Mountain Lion => cela veut dire que l'OS Mountain Lion ne peut pas être installé en mode "mise-à-niveau" sur l'OS actuellement installé de l'iMac qui est postérieur. Ce message ne conteste nullement la validité de l'installateur "en soi". Quitte le programme d'installation.


----------



## Sebastien0411 (9 Octobre 2018)

ok c'est fait... j'ai aussi fermé l'appstore


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2018)

Alors dans la session de secours du MacBook Pro > va au *Menu*  > choisis d'*Éteindre* le Mac. Cela fait > détache la clé USB du MacBook Pro => et attache-la à l'iMac.

Lance le Terminal de l'iMac > passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


poste le tableau des disques > dans une fenêtre de code cette fois.


----------



## Sebastien0411 (9 Octobre 2018)

voilà le resultat


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            499.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        +24.3 MB    disk1
   1:        Apple_partition_map                         32.3 KB    disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Flash Player            24.2 MB    disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *8.1 GB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Mac OS X Install ESD    7.7 GB     disk2s2
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2018)

Si tu fais un *cmd I* sur l'installateur *Installer OS X Mountain Lion* des Applications --> quelle est sa taille ? - *4,4 Go* ? - tu as la fibre pour télécharger aussi vite ?


----------



## Sebastien0411 (9 Octobre 2018)

oui 4,47 GB et oui j'ai la fibre


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2018)

Alors passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo rename disk2s2 CLE ; hdiutil attach /Applications/Install\ OS\ X\ Mountain\ Lion.app/Contents/SharedSupport/InstallESD.dmg ; sudo asr restore --s /Volumes/Mac\ OS\ X\ Install\ ESD --t /Volumes/CLE --erase --noprompt
```


déroule-la bien jusqu'au *--noprompt* final pour la copier

la commande renomme le volume de la clé => *CLE* > monte le dmg *InstallESD.dmg* de Mountain Lion en un volume *Mac OS X Install ESD* > restaure ce volume à celui de la clé

Poste l'affichage complet retourné quand c'est fini.


----------



## Sebastien0411 (9 Octobre 2018)

voilà la réponse :
NB : J'ai aussi une fenêtre qui c'est ouvert avec plusieurs dossiers et l'installateur de Mountain Lion qui s'est ouvert


```
sudo: rename: command not found
Calcul de la somme de contrôle de Driver Descriptor Map (DDM : 0)…
     Driver Descriptor Map (DDM : 0) : vérifiée   CRC32 $C4F8F51E
Calcul de la somme de contrôle de  (Apple_Free : 1)…
                    (Apple_Free : 1) : vérifiée   CRC32 $00000000
Calcul de la somme de contrôle de Apple (Apple_partition_map : 2)…
     Apple (Apple_partition_map : 2) : vérifiée   CRC32 $835716AC
Calcul de la somme de contrôle de disk image (Apple_HFS : 3)…
........................................................................................  .           disk image (Apple_HFS : 3) : vérifiée   CRC32 $C2D35262
Calcul de la somme de contrôle de  (Apple_Free : 4)…
                    (Apple_Free : 4) : vérifiée   CRC32 $00000000
vérifiée   CRC32 $4F23A76B
/dev/disk3              Apple_partition_scheme          
/dev/disk3s1            Apple_partition_map             
/dev/disk3s2            Apple_HFS                          /Volumes/Mac OS X Install ESD 1
    Validating target...
"/Volumes/CLE" is not a volume
Could not validate target - Fichier ou répertoire inexistant
```

J'ai l'impression qu'il y a une erreur... après je me trompe peut être...


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2018)

J'ai fait une erreur dans la 1ère commande en oubliant *diskutil* avant *rename*. Donc passe la commande bouche-trous -->

```
sudo diskutil rename disk2s2 CLE ; sudo asr restore --s /Volumes/Mac\ OS\ X\ Install\ ESD\ 1 --t /Volumes/CLE --erase --noprompt
```


et indique si la copie démarre.


----------



## Sebastien0411 (9 Octobre 2018)

Voilà le résultat :


```
Volume on disk2s2 renamed to CLE
    Validating target...done
    Validating source...done
    Validating sizes...done
    Restoring  ....10....20....30....40....50....60....70....80....90....100
    Verifying  ....10....20....30....40....50....60....70....80....90....100
    Remounting target volume...done
```

Et j'ai une nouvelle fenêtre qui s'est ouverte avec le fichier d'installation et d'autre dossier.


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2018)

La clé est confectionnée. Passe un :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau.


----------



## Sebastien0411 (9 Octobre 2018)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            499.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        +24.3 MB    disk1
   1:        Apple_partition_map                         32.3 KB    disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Flash Player            24.2 MB    disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *8.1 GB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Mac OS X Install ESD    7.7 GB     disk2s2

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        +4.9 GB     disk3
   1:        Apple_partition_map                         30.7 KB    disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Mac OS X Install ESD    4.9 GB     disk3s2
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2018)

Tu peux fermer les 2 fenêtres identiques affichées par le Finder.

Passe les commandes (on va séparer cette fois) -->

```
diskutil rename disk2s2 "Mountain Lion"
sudo bless --folder /Volumes/Mountain\ Lion --file /Volumes/Mountain\ Lion/boot.efi --label "Mountain Lion"
```


la 1ère renomme le volume de la clé *Mountain Lion* ; elle affiche un retour

la 2è réécrit son chemin de démarrage > et ajoute un *label* = intitulé du volume à l'écran de boot du gestionnaire de démarrage : ce sera *Mountain Lion* également ; elle passe sans commentaire.

=> est-ce que tu confirmes les 2 réactions des commandes ?


----------



## Sebastien0411 (9 Octobre 2018)

voici la réponse de la première commande : 
Volume on disk2s2 renamed to Mountain Lion

La deuxième commande me demande mon mot de passe, je le rentre et après aucun commentaire comme prévu


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2018)

Alors tu éjectes la clé de l'iMac. Tu l'attaches au MacBook Pro. Tu démarres le MacBook Pro avec *alt*. Tu choisis le volume intitulé *Mountain Lion* et tu démarres dessus -->


tu devrais avoir une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires OS X*. Lance l'option : "*Réinstaller OS X*" > et choisis comme destination le volume intitulé *Mac*

=> je reviendrai demain aux nouvelles de l'installation...


----------



## Sebastien0411 (9 Octobre 2018)

je viens de lancer et j'ai encore un message d'erreur, toujours le même...
 There was a problem installing "Mac OS X"
je deviens dingue...

Est-ce que cela peut avoir une incidence du faite que ce soit sur un port USB, créer un cd ne serais pas mieux ? je me dit que cela n'a pas encore été essayer.
Tiens moi au courant quand tu verras se message. Parce que je me dit que je veux bien acheter le cd de Mac OS X Lion via le site d'apple mais si c'est toujours pareil c'est pas la peine...


----------



## macomaniac (10 Octobre 2018)

Ton iMac peut-il démarrer sur l'OS Mountain Lion 10.8 ? - ou bien son OS d'usine est-il postérieur ?


l'idée de contournement est la suivante : installer Mountain Lion dans le volume vacant de ton DDE > puis démarrer ton MacBook Pro sur ce DDE et...  cloner carrément le volume externe démarrable dans le volume interne *Mac*.


----------



## Sebastien0411 (10 Octobre 2018)

Bien le bonjour à toi, sache que j’apprécie ton obstination...
Si je me trompe pas, mon iMac était d’usine avec Snow léopard, j’ai un DVD où c’est écrit : Install DVD Mac OS X 10.6.4

En gros l’idée est de sauver le MacBook Pro grâce à l’imac. Mais comment le transfère entre les deux va se faire, via une clef usb externe ? Sans risque pour mon iMac ? Je ne voudrais pas le perdre non plus.

Par contre, indication peut être inutile, mais je ne veux rien louper. 
Quand hier soir j’ai démarré le MacBook Pro avec la clef préparée avec Moutain Lion en pressant Alt, l’ordi m’as demandé le disque de demarrage, ce qui normal vu la commande. Mais ce qui me chagrine c’est que je ne voyais plus que le clef usb. Avant je voyais aussi le disque appeler Mac OS Boot System. Est ce normal ? Je préfère te donner toutes les indications que j’ai pour ne pas louper quelque chose.


----------



## macomaniac (10 Octobre 2018)

Est-ce que tu es devant ton iMac ? - ou bien est-ce que ce sera pour ce soir ?


----------



## Sebastien0411 (10 Octobre 2018)

Malheureusement je viens de partir au boulot, ce soir pour ce soir. Je te tiens au courant dès que je suis dispo


----------



## macomaniac (10 Octobre 2018)

D'accord : à ce soir.


----------



## Sebastien0411 (10 Octobre 2018)

Salut. Je devrais être dispo dans pas trop longtemps. Fais moi signe.


----------



## Sebastien0411 (10 Octobre 2018)

Dispo !!


----------



## macomaniac (11 Octobre 2018)

Il y a eu une longue interruption due à une opération de maintenance des forums.

Refais signe quand tu seras disponible.


----------



## Sebastien0411 (11 Octobre 2018)

Oui j’ai vu ça. Cela t’as laissé une soirée de repis du coup. Je te fais signe dès que je suis dispo dans la soirée. Mais juste petite question peut être indiscrète. Tu fais quoi comme métier pour connaître autant dans la programmation Apple ?


----------



## macomaniac (11 Octobre 2018)

Je n'ai aucune formation ni profession dans l'informatique. Je ne fais qu'appliquer les règles générales du raisonnement à ce domaine spécialisé.


----------



## Sebastien0411 (11 Octobre 2018)

Et bah franchement respect en tout cas.


----------



## Sebastien0411 (11 Octobre 2018)

Je suis un peu dispo au cas où.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Octobre 2018)

Me revoici. 

Dans ta session du Mac qui fonctionne > le DDE attaché > passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques.


----------



## Sebastien0411 (11 Octobre 2018)

et voilà : 

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            499.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Octobre 2018)

Je ne vois pas le DDE : tu ne l'as pas attaché au Mac ?


----------



## Sebastien0411 (11 Octobre 2018)

oups...


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            499.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *8.1 GB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Mountain Lion           7.7 GB     disk1s2
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Octobre 2018)

Ça c'est ta clé USB de *8 Go*. Tu n'avais pas aussi un disque dur externe vacant ?


----------



## Sebastien0411 (11 Octobre 2018)

si bien sûr il fait un 1To, je vais le brancher et je refais la commande

et voilà :

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            499.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *8.1 GB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Mountain Lion           7.7 GB     disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Disque Dur 1To          999.8 GB   disk2s2
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Octobre 2018)

Passe la commande :

```
df -H /Volumes/Disque*
```


qui mesure l'occupation du volume *Disque Dur 1to*

Poste le retour (je ne me souviens plus s'il y a du contenu dans le volume).


----------



## Sebastien0411 (11 Octobre 2018)

normalement non il n'y avait rien

```
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk2s2   1000   4.4G   995G     1%     943 4294966336    0%   /Volumes/Disque Dur 1To
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Octobre 2018)

*4,4 Go* : ça doit être l'installateur de Mountain Lion que tu avais copié dans le volume --> tu n'as qu'à vérifier en y entrant.


----------



## Sebastien0411 (11 Octobre 2018)

oui les 4,4Go corresponde bien à Mountain Lion, ils sont dans la clef usb de base, dans le DDE il n'y a rien


----------



## macomaniac (11 Octobre 2018)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ Install disk2s2
```


la commande reformate le volume en le renommant *Install*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Sebastien0411 (11 Octobre 2018)

```
diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ Install disk2s2
Started erase on disk2s2 Disque Dur 1To
Unmounting disk
Erasing
Initialized /dev/rdisk2s2 as a 931 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 81920k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk2s2 Install
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Octobre 2018)

Parfait. À présent > tu ne peux pas lancer l'installateur de Mountain Lion d'un double-clic dans ta session > car l'OS démarré est d'une version postérieure.

Il faut que tu démarres sur ta clé d'installation de Mountain Lion > pour installer à destination du volume du DDE. Donc attache ta clé > redémarre avec "*alt*" --> choisis le volume intitulé *Mountain Lion* (= le volume de la clé d'install) > démarre dessus.


quand tu as l'écran aux 4 *Utilitaires OS X* > lance l'option : "*Réinstaller OS X*" --> et choisis comme destination quand ça t'est offert le volume du DDE intitulé : *Install*. Tu dois pouvoir créer un compte d'utilisateur à la fin et ouvrir une session en externe dans le Mountain Lion du volume *Install*.

=> préviens si tout s'est bien passé ainsi.


----------



## Sebastien0411 (11 Octobre 2018)

ok mais avant tout ça une question, je fais bien cette manip sur mon imac ?


----------



## macomaniac (11 Octobre 2018)

Tu fais cette opération sur ton iMac qui fonctionne oui. N'oublie pas d'attacher ta clé en parallèle au DDE à un autre port USB > avant de redémarrer.


----------



## Sebastien0411 (11 Octobre 2018)

Tu sais comment je peux connecté ma souris, elle ne se connecte pas en Bluetooth. C’est pas super pratique

En faite je suis bloqué pour choisir le disque « install » je peux le sélectionner mais je ne peux pas le validé depuis le clavier


----------



## macomaniac (11 Octobre 2018)

Alors si tu es gêné sur ton iMac > fais la manipulation écrite avec ton MacBook Pro : tu attaches en parallèle au MacBook Pro la clé USB & le DDE > tu démarres le MacBook Pro avec "*alt*" > tu démarres sur *Mountain Lion* > tu installes à destination du volume *Install*.


----------



## Sebastien0411 (11 Octobre 2018)

C’est bon c’est parti ! J’avais une souris usb qui traînais

Premier redémarrage, l’installation continu sur le disque « install »


----------



## macomaniac (11 Octobre 2018)

Tu vas jusqu'à la création d'un compte admin > et l'ouverture de session dans le volume externe *Install*.


----------



## Sebastien0411 (11 Octobre 2018)

Ok ça marche. Pour l’instant il reste 3 minutes d’installation

Install ok, l’imac Redémarre

il me demande si je veux transférer mes données vers ce Mac, je réponds plus tard, on est d’accord ?


----------



## macomaniac (11 Octobre 2018)

Oui.


----------



## Sebastien0411 (11 Octobre 2018)

Ok je suis à la création du compte.

Je remplis tout, je met un mot de passe si je veux et je valide, on est d’accord ?


----------



## macomaniac (11 Octobre 2018)

Mets bien un mot-de-passe valide (et pas une absence de mot-de-passe).


----------



## Sebastien0411 (11 Octobre 2018)

C’ est ok je suis sur le bureau et il voit la clef Mountain Lion


----------



## macomaniac (11 Octobre 2018)

Va à la barre de menus en haut d'écran > *Finder* > *Préférences* > *Général* --> coche les cases d'affichage de : *Disques durs* & *Disques externes*. Le volume *Install* est affiché sur le Bureau.

Va au Terminal > passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau.


----------



## Sebastien0411 (11 Octobre 2018)

Je ne vois pas cette coche, on parle bien de général dans les préférences système ? Le général qui tout en haut à gauche ?


----------



## macomaniac (11 Octobre 2018)

Nom : je parle des *Préférences* du Finder. *Finder* > *Préférences* > *Général*...


----------



## Sebastien0411 (11 Octobre 2018)

Laisse tomber je me suis planté, quel boulet

voilà le résultat de la commande : 

```
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            499.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *8.1 GB     disk1
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Mountain Lion           7.7 GB     disk1s2
/dev/disk2
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Install                 999.3 GB   disk2s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk2s3
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Octobre 2018)

Voici le DDE -->

```
/dev/disk2
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Install                 999.3 GB   disk2s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk2s3
```


tout est en ordre. RAS.
----------

Profite de ta session ouverte pour aller avec Safari à cette page internet : *Carbon Copy Cloner* (clique le lien rouge) -->


télécharge le logiciel et déplace-le dans les Applications. C'est un logiciel de clonage éprouvé. Tu as droit à un démo gratuite de 1 mois dont tu vas profiter.

Préviens quand c'est fait.


----------



## Sebastien0411 (11 Octobre 2018)

C'est ok le logiciel est ouvert


----------



## macomaniac (11 Octobre 2018)

Tu peux le quitter. À présent tu peux éteindre le Mac (*Menu*  > *Éteindre*). Quand l'iMac est éteint > tu détaches le DDE > tu l'attaches au MacBook Pro > tu démarres le MacBook Pro avec "*alt*" > tu choisis *Install* > tu démarres dessus -->


est-ce que tu ouvres bien ta session du volume *Install* ?


----------



## Sebastien0411 (11 Octobre 2018)

pour l'instant je vois juste  Internet recovery

ça y est je vois le disque Install et je vois aussi le disque récupérations 10.8.5, j'essaie de démarrer sur intall comme prévu

ça mouline...

je suis dedans !!!!


----------



## macomaniac (11 Octobre 2018)

Alors passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques

=> que je contemple le paysage...


----------



## Sebastien0411 (11 Octobre 2018)

```
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Mac                     319.2 GB   disk0s2
/dev/disk1
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Install                 999.3 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Octobre 2018)

En cas > tu vas réinitialiser le disque interne par la commande :

```
diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" gpt disk0
```


poste l'affichage retourné par la commande.


----------



## Sebastien0411 (11 Octobre 2018)

```
Started erase on disk0
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Waiting for the disks to reappear
Formatting disk0s2 as Mac OS Extended (Journaled) with name Macintosh HD
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s2 as a 298 GB HFS Plus volume with a 24576k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Octobre 2018)

Repasse encore un :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau --> que je voie si tout est en place.


----------



## Sebastien0411 (11 Octobre 2018)

```
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            319.7 GB   disk0s2
/dev/disk1
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Install                 999.3 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Octobre 2018)

Je ne sais pas pourquoi les 2 partitions n°*1* de type *EFI* n'ont pas de volume *EFI*. Ce qui expliquerait peut-être sur le disque interne l'échec d'une installation en bonne et due forme.

Par curiosité > passe les 3 commandes :

```
newfs_msdos -F 32 -v EFI /dev/disk0s1
diskutil mount disk0s1
diskutil list
```


la 1ère injecte un système de fichiers *FAT-32* comme requis et définit un volume intitulé *EFI* sur la partition n°*1* du disque interne

la 2è monte le volume

la 3è affiche les disques

Poste l'ensemble des retours de commandes.


----------



## Sebastien0411 (11 Octobre 2018)

voilà le résultat du premier déjà :

```
newfs_msdos: /dev/disk0s1: Permission denied
```

je pense que cela ne sert à rien que je fasse les deux autres, non ?


----------



## macomaniac (11 Octobre 2018)

Ah ! pardon : tu n'es pas dans une session de secours --> il faut jouer du *sudo*. Voici les 3 commandes :

```
sudo newfs_msdos -F 32 -v EFI /dev/disk0s1
diskutil mount disk0s1
diskutil list
```


à validation de la 1ère > une demande de *password* s'affiche --> tape le mot-de-passe de la session du volume *Install* en aveugle - aucun caractère ne s'affichant à la frappe - et revalide

Ensuite --> poste tous les retours.


----------



## Sebastien0411 (11 Octobre 2018)

voilà les retours : 

```
macbookpro-3c07540d2ff5:~ delphine$ sudo newfs_msdos -F 32 -v EFI /dev/disk0s1

WARNING: Improper use of the sudo command could lead to data loss
or the deletion of important system files. Please double-check your
typing when using sudo. Type "man sudo" for more information.

To proceed, enter your password, or type Ctrl-C to abort.

Password:
newfs_msdos: warning: /dev/disk0s1 is not a character device
512 bytes per physical sector
/dev/disk0s1: 403266 sectors in 403266 FAT32 clusters (512 bytes/cluster)
bps=512 spc=1 res=32 nft=2 mid=0xf8 spt=32 hds=32 hid=40 drv=0x80 bsec=409600 bspf=3151 rdcl=2 infs=1 bkbs=6
macbookpro-3c07540d2ff5:~ delphine$ diskutil mount disk0s1
Volume on disk0s1 failed to mount
macbookpro-3c07540d2ff5:~ delphine$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            319.7 GB   disk0s2
/dev/disk1
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Install                 999.3 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Octobre 2018)

Je pense que le volume a été créé > mais qu'il faudrait un redémarrage pour le remonter. Laissons tomber cette curiosité pour le moment.

----------

Lance Carbon Copy Cloner (dans les Applications) > et définis une tâche telle que -->


SOURCE = *Install*

DESTINATION = *Macintosh HD*

SafetyNet = *Désactivé*

Presse le bouton "*Cloner*"

En fin d'opération > le logiciel va te demander si tu veux qu'il crée une partition de secours (*Recovery HD*) sur le disque de destination : tu acceptes bien sûr.

Préviens quand c'est fini.


----------



## Sebastien0411 (11 Octobre 2018)

Tout à l'air d'être ok, j'ai bien crée la partition de secours, enfin j'ai accepté


----------



## macomaniac (11 Octobre 2018)

Alors redémarre > avec "*alt*" > choisis le volume *Macintosh HD* > démarre dessus -->


est-ce que tu parviens à ouvrir la même session sur le disque interne que celle que tu viens de quitter ?


----------



## Sebastien0411 (11 Octobre 2018)

oui c'est ok, j'ai pu démarrer sur la session Machintosh HD


----------



## macomaniac (11 Octobre 2018)

Alors le problème est potentiellement résolu. 

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau --> que je voie si tu as récupéré un volume *EFI*...


----------



## Sebastien0411 (11 Octobre 2018)

```
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            319.1 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             784.2 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Install                 999.3 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Octobre 2018)

Bon pas de volume *EFI*. Je jette l'éponge pour ce soir.

Tu n'auras qu'à dire si le volume *Macintosh HD* fonctionne normalement.


----------



## Sebastien0411 (12 Octobre 2018)

C'est grave cette histoire de disque EFI ? est-ce que je peux déconnecter le DDE ? et du coup dois-je tester un peu l'ordi pour voir s'il fonctionne normalement ? Est-ce que je peux lui faire une mise à jour d'OS pour un plus récent ou il vaut mieux attendre. J'ai déjà assez fait de conneries comme ça je ne voudrais pas plomber tout ton boulot


----------



## macomaniac (12 Octobre 2018)

Tu peux détacher le DDE. 

Je te conseille de tester un peu le fonctionnement avec Mountain Lion sans te précipiter tout de suite sur une mise à niveau.


----------



## Sebastien0411 (12 Octobre 2018)

Ok ça marche, du coup le DDE peut être déconnecter ? Moi j'attends ta validation pour faire une mise à niveau

C'est étonnant car il ne veut pas se connecter à un compte appstore

En tout cas un grand MERCI pour tout ce que tu as fait... tiens moi au courant si tu veux vérifier quelque chose par la suite


----------



## macomaniac (12 Octobre 2018)

Quel était l'OS installé en dernier lieu sur le disque du MacBook Pro ? -->


il peut être envisageable de le réinstaller en mise-à-niveau de l'actuel Mountain Lion...


----------



## Sebastien0411 (12 Octobre 2018)

Bien le bonjour, je dirai que c’est Mac OS X Yosemite, mais je ne suis pas sûr. 
Ce que je vais faire ce soir, c’est que depuis mon iMac je vais me connecter sur le MacAppstore avec son identifiant et regarder quel était le dernier OS télécharger. 
Je suppose que je le retelecharge, que je le transfère sur une clef usb, de façon à l’installer sur le MacBook Pro. 
Je me trompe ?


----------



## macomaniac (12 Octobre 2018)

Oui : c'est ça.

Je te conseille avant de lancer l'installation > de ré-attacher le DDE (volume *Install*) au MacBook Pro > et > démarré sur *Macintosh HD* > de faire une mise-à-jour de ce volume  -->


en lançant CCC (cloné dans les Applications de *Macintosh HD*) > et en définissant un clonage à rebours (SOURCE = *Macintosh HD* > DESTINATION = *Install* > SafetyNet = *Désactivé*). Comme il n'y aura que quelques différences à copier > ça ira vite.

En cas de problèmes avec la mise-à-niveau Yosemite > tu peux redémarrer sur le volume *Install* et le recloner en interne.


----------



## Christophe V. (12 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour Macomaniac,

J'espère que vous pourrez m'aider car c'est la première fois que mon iMac plante complètement, et je n'arrive vraiment pas à solutionner le problème, même en prenant le temps de parcourir tous les différents cas de figures face auxquels vous avez à chaque fois répondu patiemment et surtout professionnellement. 

Pour faire simple, et dans un premier temps résumer la situation, il ne veut plus démarrer correctement, et donc lorsque je passe par cmd + r, et que je lui demande de réinstaller macOS, je tombe sur la fameuse fenêtre "Les ressources du programme d'installation sont introuvables."

J'ai beau passer par la commande "utilitaire", je n'arrive pas à trouver comment solutionner mon problème, sachant que je maitrise absolument pas aussi bien que vous les invites de commande via l'utilitaire.

Dans l'espoir d'avoir une réponse de votre part rapidement, d'avance merci.

PS: J'écris actuellement via mon MacBook Air, car c'est mon iMac qui a planté.

Bien à vous.

Christophe V.


----------



## macomaniac (12 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour *Christophe
*
Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->

- démarre ton iMac les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées jusqu'à l'affichage d'une  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative  :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur CoreStorage* si présent > *Conteneur apfs* si présent

une série de micro-disques correspond à des images-disques créées en *RAM* à l'occasion du démarrage en mode *Recovery* > dont les volumes sont montés en lecture & écriture à l'espace de dossiers de l'OS de secours qui leur servent de points de montage. Ce qui permet pendant le fonctionnement de cet OS monté en lecture seule > à des écritures de s'effectuer à l'espace des dossiers où se trouvent montés les volumes des images-disques de la *RAM*. Ces images-disques s'effacent à l'extinction ou au re-démarrage.

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir poster ici ce tableau sans avoir besoin de prendre de photo -->


tu sélectionnes le tableau > *⌘C* pour le copier dans le presse-papier > *⌘Q* pour quitter le «Terminal» > option  : "*Obtenir de l'aide en ligne*" (dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires) > ce qui lance un navigateur «Safari» 

page Apple par défaut > un clic sur l'adresse de haut de page pour l'éditer > saisis  : *macgénération* (tout court  : c'est une barre de recherche Google) et valide > tu atteins le site MacGé > Forums > te connectes > ce fil 

dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations montreront la configuration logique de ton disque.

Note 1 : si tu ne peux pas poster via le Safari de la session de secours (ça arrive) --> poste une photo du tableau (à partir du commencement = le disque */dev/disk0* ou disque physique interne) - tu as un bouton : "*Transférer un fichier*" en bas de cette page.

Note 2 : dans la session de secours > les applications se lancent en mode "alternatif" et pas parallèle. Il faut quitter le Terminal pour lancer Safari. Vice-versa > quitter Safari pour récupérer l'écran général de la session de secours et pouvoir relancer le Terminal. Aucun redémarrage n'est requis.


----------



## Christophe V. (12 Octobre 2018)

Re-bonjour Macomaniac,

Merci pour ta réactivité ...

Voici les infos lorsque je suis tes instructions.

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            121.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.1 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk2
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System       +1.1 TB     disk3
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2
                                 1E6B3E9A-64CF-46FD-96A6-64FB92B1CF8E
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +4.2 MB     disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk19

/dev/disk20 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk20

/dev/disk21 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk21
```


----------



## macomaniac (12 Octobre 2018)

Je vois que tu as un iMac avec un Fusion Drive associant un SSD de *120 Go* et un HDD de 1* To* - via le procédé *CoreStorage* qui injecte un magasin de stockage *Physical Volume* dans chacune des partitions principales > et exporte un espace-disque virtuel unifié de *2,1 To* appelé *Logical Volume* (*disk2* ici) -->


normalement le volume standard perché sur l'espace-disque du *Logical Volume* s'intitule *Macintosh HD*. Ici il s'intitule *OS X Base System* -->

```
/dev/disk3 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System       +1.1 TB     disk3
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2
                                 1E6B3E9A-64CF-46FD-96A6-64FB92B1CF8E
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive
```

*OS X Base System* est l'intitulé du volume de l'OS de secours démarré (relevant d'une image-disque recelée dans le volume *Recovery HD*). Si le grand volume *Macintosh HD* a été renommé à l'identique > c'est qu'il a été restauré dans l'Utilitaire de disque de la session de secours > à partir du volume *OS X Base System* de l'OS de secours pris pour source. Il a donc été reformaté > renommé *OS X Base System* à l'identique de sa source > et son contenu est un clone de *1,3 Go* de l'OS de secours orginal.​
Il contient de reformater le grand volume pour le rendre réinstallable. Passe la commande :

```
diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" disk3
```


respecte tous les espaces ; mets *"Macintosh HD"* avec les *""*

la commande reformate le grand volume et le renomme *Macintosh HD*

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Christophe V. (12 Octobre 2018)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ "Macintoch HD" disk3
Started erase on disk3 OS X Base System
Unmounting disk
Erasing
Initialized /dev/rdisk3 as a 1 TB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 90112k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk3 Macintoch HD
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (12 Octobre 2018)

Le reformatage a réussi.

Dans la fenêtre des 4 *Utilitaires macOS* > lance l'option : "*Réinstaller macOS*" --> en prenant le volume *Macintosh HD* comme destination quand cela te sera proposé.


----------



## Christophe V. (12 Octobre 2018)

Merci beaucoup, je vais suivre votre conseil, et je vous promets de vous tenir au courant, et informé de ce qu'il s'est passé.

Juste une petite question, est-ce que j'ai perdu l'intégralité du contenu qu'il y avait sur mon PC?


----------



## macomaniac (12 Octobre 2018)

Oui : toutes les données avaient été effacées dès la restauration dans l'Utilitaire de disque > ayant abouti au renommage du volume en *OS X Base System *- car un reformatage du volume avait eu lieu en préalable.


----------



## Christophe V. (12 Octobre 2018)

Comme convenu, merci pour vos conseils car effectivement l'installation à bien fonctionné. 

Existe t'il un moyen de récupérer ce qu'il y avait avant sur mon iMac, ou pas du tout ?


----------



## Sebastien0411 (14 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour, juste un petit message pour vous dire que tout est ok pour moi. J’ai pu récupérer tout et du coup mise à jour vers Mac OS X Yosemite. Après plusieurs réglages tout est ok. Merci encore pour le temps passé à m’avoir aider. Maintenant je pense que je vais prendre une clef usb et faire des souvegardes Time machine. 
A plus et merci encore. 
Seb


----------



## macomaniac (14 Octobre 2018)

@ *Sebastien
*
Content pour toi !


----------



## hibari988 (23 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour Macomaniac et les autres forumeurs !
Enfin Bonsoir vu l'heure tadive !

J'ai suivi les 30 pages de ce thread possédant nombre de soucis similaires au mien mais en même temps si différents.
Voici la copie de ma commande diskutil list : (celle-ci restant la même que je demarre avec Commande R ou Commande Alt j'ai l'impression)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        *1.3 GB     disk0
   1:        Apple_partition_map                         30.7 KB    disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        1.3 GB     disk0s2

/dev/disk1
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *5.2 MB     disk1

/dev/disk2
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk2

/dev/disk3
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk3

/dev/disk4
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk4

/dev/disk5
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *6.3 MB     disk7

/dev/disk8
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *2.1 MB     disk8

/dev/disk9
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *1.0 MB     disk9

/dev/disk10
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk10

/dev/disk11
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk11

/dev/disk12
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *1.0 MB     disk12

/dev/disk13
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *6.3 MB     disk13
-bash-3.2#
```
Ce qui est pour le moins inquiétant, c'est le faible poids de mes 3 disks là où tous les autres membres en difficulté retrouvaient au moins quelques centaines de Giga.
Et enfin un peu de contexte : Un Macbook Pro de 2012 qui foncationnait très bien jusqu'à l'allumage en début de soirée où la roue de chargement s'est vite installée sur ma page, mon ordi s'est reboot automatiquement et un écran blanc avec un dossier avec un point d'interrogation a fait son apparation.
Ensuite relance avec Commande R ou Alt, les 4 menus, et pas de Macintosh HD dans l'utilitaire de Disque. (seulement disk0 et OSX Base System).
Pas non plus de Disque Dur trouvé via la Machine Temps ni par le ré-installage de MacOS dernier du nom.
J'ai ensuite cherché d'où cela pouvait venir, en suivant ce thread entre autres.

En espérant pouvoir trouver un peu d'aide afin de passer Noël plus sereinement,
Merci d'avance !


----------



## macomaniac (23 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour *hibari
*
Ton disque physique interne n'est pas identifié dans le tableau des disques. Signe qu'il n'est pas « attaché au Système » du Mac. Il n'y a qu'une image-disque de *1,3 Go* supportant le volume *OS X Base System* de l'OS de secours démarré : image-disque téléchargée en *RAM* par internet. Plus une kyrielle d'autres petites images-disques créées en *RAM* en acccompagnement du démarrage sur un OS de secours.

Je conjecture que la nappe SATA qui relie le disque à la carte-mère a lâché. Un incident assez fréquent sur les MacBook Pro 2012 non-Retina dont le HDD a été remplacé par un SSD : je ne sais pas si c'est ton cas de figure exact.


----------



## Locke (23 Décembre 2018)

hibari988 a dit:


> J'ai suivi les 30 pages de ce thread


Pas tout à fait, car dans ta réponse #587 il fallait mettre le résultat de la commande du Terminal entre des balises < > Code, j'ai fait la correction.


----------



## hibari988 (23 Décembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je conjecture que la nappe SATA qui relie le disque à la carte-mère a lâché. Un incident assez fréquent sur les MacBook Pro 2012 non-Retina dont le HDD a été remplacé par un SSD : je ne sais pas si c'est ton cas de figure exact.



Bonjour, merci de la réponse rapide,

J'ai bien un mac book pro non retina mais dont le disque dur n'a pas été changé.
Même conseil qu'aux environs de la page 10 pour le forumeur qui devait tester une nouvelle nappe puis un nouveau disque dur si cela ne fonctionnait pas ?
Je vais avant tout essayer de reconnecter mon disque à la nappe en espérant un faux contact.
Très bonne journée !


----------



## CATHOUCLA09 (18 Octobre 2019)

Bonsoir,
Moi aussi j'ai fait la bétise d'effacer mon disque voila ce que j'ai une fois que j'ai une fois que j'ai tapé diskutil list


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        499.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk1

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk2

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +4.2 MB     disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk18

-bash-3.2#
```
pouvez-vous m'aider


----------



## macomaniac (18 Octobre 2019)

Bonsoir *CATHOUCLA
*
Redémarre (*Menu*  > *Redémarrer*) > et presse aussitôt les *2* touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) jusqu'à la  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours original. Tu retrouves le même écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires OS X* ou *macOS* (selon l'OS) -->

- relance le Terminal > passe la commande directe :​

```
diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" disk0s2
```


respecte tous les espaces ; mets *"Macintosh HD"* avec les *""* ; le *0* de *disk0s2* = zéro

la commande reformate le grand volume et le renomme *Macintosh HD*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Laurent352 (30 Janvier 2020)

Bonsoir a tous
Nouveau sur le forum, je suis tombé ici en faisant 1000 recherches. 
Je sais que je fais ressortir un post des placards mais j'ai un soucis similaire a bcp de ce post. 
Voyant que le mac ralentissait, j'ai voulu le remettre d'usine. 
Ce imac m'a ete donné par ma belle mere sans autre document..... 
Et du coup un fameux formatage qui fait que je ne sais plus quoi faire. 
App store ne permet plus de télécharger el capitan, je ne peux acceder a la restauration par internet czr a chaque redemarrage il faut que je rentre les codes de ma box, bref.... Dur dur.... 
Voici, oour ceux qui savent le lire (mais pas moi)  le rapport de diskutil list :
Merci beaucoup pour vos retours


----------



## macomaniac (30 Janvier 2020)

Bonsoir *Laurent*

La configuration du disque interne est régulière : une partition-Système avec son volume *Macintosh HD* + une partition de secours avec son volume *Recovery HD*. Tu es actuellement démarré sur l'OS de secours hébergé dans le volume *Recovery HD*.


une série de micro-disques correspond à des images-disques créées en *RAM* à l'occasion du démarrage en mode *Recovery* > dont les volumes sont montés en lecture & écriture à l'espace de dossiers de l'OS de secours qui leur servent de points de montage. Ce qui permet pendant le fonctionnement de cet OS dépendant d'un volume monté en lecture seule > à des écritures de s'effectuer à l'espace des dossiers où se trouvent montés les volumes des images-disques de la *RAM*. Ces images-disques s'effacent à l'extinction ou au re-démarrage.

Passe les commandes (séparément) :

```
sysctl hw.model
sw_vers -productVersion
```


qui affichent : l'identifiant de modèle du Mac & la version de l'OS de secours démarré (et donc la version de macOS qu'il permet de réinstaller)

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir poster ici ces informations sans avoir besoin de prendre de photo -->


tu sélectionnes les retours > *⌘C* pour copier dans le presse-papier > *⌘Q* pour quitter le «Terminal» > option  : "*Obtenir de l'aide en ligne*" (dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires) > ce qui lance un navigateur «Safari»

page Apple par défaut > un clic sur l'adresse de haut de page pour l'éditer > saisis  : *macgénération* (tout court  : c'est une barre de recherche Google) et valide > tu atteins le site MacGé > Forums > te connectes > ce fil
- en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *...▾* (à droite de la bobine souriante) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : *</> Bloc de code* => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​
Note 1 : si tu ne peux pas poster via le Safari de la session de secours (ça arrive) --> poste une photo des retours de commandes comme tu l'as déjà fait.

Note 2 : dans la session de secours > les applications se lancent en mode "alternatif" et pas parallèle. Il faut quitter le Terminal pour lancer Safari. Vice-versa > quitter Safari pour récupérer l'écran général de la session de secours et pouvoir relancer le Terminal. Aucun redémarrage n'est requis.


----------



## Laurent352 (30 Janvier 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonsoir *Laurent*
> 
> La configuration du disque interne est régulière : une partition-Système avec son volume *Macintosh HD* + une partition de secours avec son volume *Recovery HD*. Tu es actuellement démarré sur l'OS de secours hébergé dans le volume *Recovery HD*.
> 
> ...



Bonsoir Macomaniac 
Merci de prendre le temps de m'aider. 

Vu comme c'est court je l'ecrit directement :
Cela retourne :
Hw. Model : imac 8.1

Pour la version :
10.11.6

Voilà 

Que dois je faire ensuite ?


----------



## macomaniac (30 Janvier 2020)

iMac 2008. El Capitan est son OS maximum. Et l'OS de secours démarré est celui d'El Capitan.

- quel est le message d'erreur que tu obtiens quand tu lances l'option : "*Réinstaller OS X*" => à destination du volume *Macintosh HD* ?​


----------



## Laurent352 (30 Janvier 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> iMac 2008. El Capitan est son OS maximum. Et l'OS de secours démarré est celui d'El Capitan.
> 
> - quel est le message d'erreur que tu obtiens quand tu lances l'option : "*Réinstaller OS X*" => à destination du volume *Macintosh HD* ?​



Ok je viens de le faire 
Colle il lz faut a chaque fois retaper le mot de passe de ma box car il n'est pas gardé en memoire cela prend un peu de temps... 
Le message est le suivant :
Cet article est momentament indisponible 
Veuillez réessayer ulterieurement

Et cela depuis 1 semaine.... 
A ce que j'ai pu lire je ne suis pas le seul.


----------



## macomaniac (31 Janvier 2020)

Je vois : le problème provient du serveur Apple qui ne délivre plus les composants d'installation d'El Capitan.

- aurais-tu un autre Mac ou un PC => qui te permettrait d'effectuer un téléchargement destiné à confectionner une clé d'installation démarrable d'El Capitan ?​


----------



## Laurent352 (31 Janvier 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je vois : le problème provient du serveur Apple qui ne délivre plus les composants d'installation d'El Capitan.
> 
> - aurais-tu un autre Mac ou un PC => qui te permettrait d'effectuer un téléchargement destiné à confectionner une clé d'installation démarrable d'El Capitan ?​



Bonjour
Oui c'est ca
Je n'ai pas d'autre Mac mais bien un pc.
Y a t'il un endroit où recuperer cette clé de recup ?


----------



## Mongota (31 Janvier 2020)

magalis2121 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Voici mon soucis. Il y a environs une année mon iMac a planter suite à une mise a jour importante mais je ne saurai vous dire exactement de quelle mise a jour il s'agit. Aujourd'hui j'ai pris le temps pour essayer de dépanner mon iMac qui restait à la base bloquer sur la pomme et s'éteignait juste après que la barre de progression arrivait à la fin. Apres une PRAM j'ai réussi a atterri sur une fenêtre qui me donne le choix d aller sur l'utilitaire de disque et de reinstaller le Mac OS. Le soucis est que j'ai formater mon disque dur et je ne possède pas de clé notable avec un Mac os x ni d'un cd d'installation. Mon iMac est de 2011.
> Alors quand je choisis l'option réinstaller Mac os x Maverick ( c'est celui qui me propose en premier), je clique sur installer, il me demande d'accepter les conditions et je le fais. Puis là il me demande mon Apple id et mon mot de passe que je saisis. Et là j'ai ce message: " l'article est temporairement indisponible". Et là je suis bloquée car impossible de reinstaller un Mac os x. Je pense qu'il me faudrait un cd d'installation ou autre mais où l'obtenir? Et sera t'il accepté? Parce que aller sur MAC APp je ne peux pas vu que mon iMac ne fonctionne plus. Bref, peut être quelqu'un pourra m'aider.
> Magali


Je peut bien t’aider mai pour sa il va falloir que je fasse un tutoriel pour que tu ne te perd pas ok si tu est d’accord je te faire un tutoriel pour la procédure du début a la fin


----------



## Laurent352 (31 Janvier 2020)

Mongota a dit:


> Je peut bien t’aider mai pour sa il va falloir que je fasse un tutoriel pour que tu ne te perd pas ok si tu est d’accord je te faire un tutoriel pour la procédure du début a la fin



Avec un IMMENSE plaisir ! 
Merci de prendre le temps de faire tout cela 
Bonne journée en attendant


----------



## macomaniac (31 Janvier 2020)

@ *Laurent*

Avec ton PC viens à ce fil. Utilise ce lien : ☞*Macbook bloqué au démarrage (logo Apple barre full)*☜ (clique le lien rouge) qui t'amène à un autre fil des forums.

- à mon message #77 tu as un lien rouge *El Capitan* qui va te permettre de télécharger depuis mon nuage pCloud une image-disque *El Capitan.dmg* de *6,2 Go* contenant un installateur Apple d'El Capitan 10.11.6.​
=> préviens ici quand tu disposes de l'image-disque.


----------



## Laurent352 (31 Janvier 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> @ *Laurent*
> 
> Avec ton PC viens à ce fil. Utilise ce lien : ☞*Macbook bloqué au démarrage (logo Apple barre full)*☜ (clique le lien rouge) qui t'amène à un autre fil des forums.
> 
> ...


 

C'est bon je l'ai téléchargé !


----------



## macomaniac (31 Janvier 2020)

Il te faut à présent une clé USB (*8 Go* ou davantage) --> est-ce que tu en as une ?


----------



## Laurent352 (31 Janvier 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Il te faut à présent une clé USB (*8 Go* ou davantage) --> est-ce que tu en as une ?



Oui j'ai une clé de 16Go


----------



## macomaniac (31 Janvier 2020)

Alors reformate-la en *exFAT* > avec *CLE* (sans accent) comme nom de volume. Cela fait > copie l'image-disque *El Capitan.dmg* telle quelle => dans le volume *CLE*. Ça ne va pas rendre le volume *CLE* démarrable > mais ça va permettre de transporter dans un 1er temps l'image-disque > du PC => au Mac.

- la copie fait > éjecte la clé du PC > branche-la au Mac (démarré sur sa session de secours) > passe la commande :​

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques => que je voie si la clé est bien reconnue.


----------



## Laurent352 (31 Janvier 2020)

A part que j'ai pas fait attention au nom CLE (mais je peux refaire tt a l'heure) et que j'ai nommé Monusb, voici la capture


----------



## macomaniac (31 Janvier 2020)

Je ne vois pas ta clé. Tu n'as peut-être pas laissé au disque le temps d'être connecté.

- repasse encore la commande :​

```
diskutil list
```


et reposte le tableau des disques.

Note : je vois aussi un disque de *15 Go* avec un volume *El Capitan* de *6,4 Go* --> une autre clé USB ?


----------



## Laurent352 (31 Janvier 2020)

Ah merde... Je me suis trompé de clé... 
Ca c'est une autre que j'ai tenté avant... 
C'est un dmg de el capitan que j'ai transféré sur une clé en passant par transmac....  Mais j'ai pas compris comment ca marche apres.... 
Bon je serai au taf tt a l'heure a nouveau et je récupérerai l'autre clé.
Je pourrai donc te faire la bonne capture ce soir


----------



## macomaniac (31 Janvier 2020)

D'accord : à ce soir.


----------



## Laurent352 (31 Janvier 2020)

Voilà donc la capture avec la cle usb CLE :


----------



## macomaniac (31 Janvier 2020)

Passe la commande :

```
cp -av /Vol*/CLE/El* /Vol*/Mac*
```


respecte les espaces ; et les astériques *** d'abréviation

la commmande copie l'image-disque *El Capitan.dmg* du volume *CLE* => dans *Macintosh HD* (*6,2 Go* à copier)

Poste le retour quand tu auras récupéré *-bash-3.2#* en signal de fin.


----------



## Laurent352 (31 Janvier 2020)

Voilà !


----------



## macomaniac (31 Janvier 2020)

Tu n'as pas respecté l'espace libre entre *--El** et */Vol*---*. Donc la commande a planté.

- repasse la commande exacte :​

```
cp -av /Vol*/CLE/El* /Vol*/Mac*
```


et poste le retour.


----------



## Laurent352 (31 Janvier 2020)

Ah oui désolé 




No such directory 

J'ai encore pas ecrit comme il faut ??


----------



## Laurent352 (31 Janvier 2020)

Est ce normal ça ? 




On dirait que je peux pas accéder au Volume CLE

Bon après je connais les commandes Windows.... Pas Mac !


----------



## Laurent352 (31 Janvier 2020)

Je crois que j'ai compris pourquoi
Ca semble marcher


----------



## macomaniac (31 Janvier 2020)

L'image-disque a bien été copiée.

- passe la commande :​

```
hdiutil attach /Vol*/Mac*/El*
```


qui monte le volume de l'image-disque copiée dans *Macintosh HD*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Laurent352 (31 Janvier 2020)

Voila


----------



## macomaniac (31 Janvier 2020)

J'espère que ton image-disque contient bien un installateur valide d'El Capitan (je pensais que c'était la mienne que tu avais téléchargée). Passe la commande :

```
ls /Vol*/OS*
```


qui liste le contenu du volume *OS X El Capitan---*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Laurent352 (31 Janvier 2020)

Pourtant c'est bien ton fichier que j'ai téléchargé... 
Sinon voila le retour


----------



## macomaniac (31 Janvier 2020)

Je vois bien l'installateur *Install OS X El Capitan.app*.

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ CLE gpt disk2
```


(respecte tous les espaces) la commande reparamètre la clé : table *GPT* > format *jhfs+* > volume *CLE*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Laurent352 (31 Janvier 2020)

Ok je suis tes indications a la lettre je t'assure ! Trop peur de tt planter !!! 
Voila le resultat de formatage


----------



## macomaniac (31 Janvier 2020)

Opération réussie.

- avant de te passer la longue commande de configuration de la clé : est-ce qu'il ne t'est pas possible de venir la copier ici avec Safari pour la coller dans le *terminal* et l'exécuter ? Je pose la question > parce que sinon il va falloir que tu saisisses exactement une commande à rallonges !​


----------



## Laurent352 (31 Janvier 2020)

Je ne vois pas encore la longue commande mais je crois qu'il faut que je passe par là.... 
Explique moi deja comment je fais cela et je suis tes recommandations 
Merci de tout ce temps passé en tt cas pour faire revivre mon mac !!!


----------



## macomaniac (31 Janvier 2020)

Voici la commande à passer maintenant :

```
/Vol*/OS*/Install*/C*/R*/createinstallmedia --volume /Vol*/CLE --applicationpath /Vol*/OS*/Install* --nointeraction
```


je te conseille de la passer en copier-coller à rebours. Tu viens donc d'abord ici avec le Safari de l'option : "*Obtenir de l'aide en ligne*" > tu copies la commande > tu quittes Safari => ce qui te redonne l'écran des 4 *Utilitaires OS X* > tu relances le Terminal > tu colles la commande dans sa fenêtre > tu l'exécutes

la commande configure le volume *CLE* en volume d'installation démarrable d'El Capitan. *CLE* va être reformaté > renommé *Install OS X El Capitan* > cloné de l'installateur (*6,2 Go*) > des fichiers de démarrage de l'OS d'installation recelé vont être créés > enfin un chemin de démarrage inscrit sur l'en-tête du volume. Ça va prendre plusieurs minutes.

Poste le retour quand tu auras récupéré *-bash-3.2#* en signal de fin.

Note : si tu ne peux pas utiliser Safari > il va falloir que tu copies tout à la main !


----------



## Laurent352 (31 Janvier 2020)

Je suis passé par safari mais un pb... 






Est ce un probleme a cause d'un nom different ? 
Je comprends pas pourquoi il dit non valide.. 
J'ai bien téléchargé ton fichier ce matin mais il y a une discordance avec le nom que tu indiquais....

Est ce que ceci peut aider a comprendre où est mon soucis ?


----------



## macomaniac (31 Janvier 2020)

Ce ne peut pas être mon image-disque que tu as téléchargée.

- car elle s'intitule *El Capitan.dmg* et monte un volume intitulé : *El Capitan*​​- la tienne s'intitule *OS_X_El_Capitan_10.11.6.dmg* > et elle monte un volume intitulé : *OS X El Capitan 10.11.6 [MAS]*​
=> il est absolument impossible que ce soit les mêmes objets.

J'ai veillé en re-téléchargeant récemment un installateur d'El Capitan depuis l'AppStore > en reformatant le volume de mon image-disque et en y recopiant le nouvel installateur --> à ce qu'il n'y ait aucun problème de validité de cet installateur (notamment quant à son certificat d'application Apple). Le fait que l'installateur de ton image-disque par contre soit récusé dans sa validité montre que ce n'est pas celui de mon image-disque.


----------



## Laurent352 (31 Janvier 2020)

J'aurai confondu avec un autre que j'avais deja téléchargé ?
Vu mon niveau de nullité sur mac et ton experience a ce niveau là..... 
Si ca avait marché j'aurai du faire quoi ensuite ?
Je vais tout reprendre depuis le debut 
Et avancer pas a pas tel que tu me l'a expliqué jusqu'à présent. 
Je ne reviendrai vers toi quand arrivant a cette etape, qui je pense devait etre proche de la fin. 
Je suis deg.... 
Merci pour tout Macomaniac. 

Mais dis moi juste on etait presque au bout c'est ca...?


----------



## macomaniac (31 Janvier 2020)

Avec ton PC viens à ce fil. Utilise ce lien : ☞*Macbook bloqué au démarrage (logo Apple barre full)*☜ (clique le lien rouge) qui t'amène à un autre fil des forums.

- à mon message #77 tu as un lien rouge *El Capitan* qui va te permettre de télécharger depuis mon nuage pCloud une image-disque *El Capitan.dmg* de *6,2 Go* contenant un installateur Apple d'El Capitan 10.11.6.​
=> quand tu as l'image-disque > tu reformates la clé (que tu auras débranchée du Mac) en *exFAT* avec un nom de volume *CLE* > tu copie l'image-disque *El Capitan.dmg* dans le volume *CLE*. Tu éjectes la clé du PC > tu la branches au Mac > tu passes la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et tu postes le tableau des disques.
Je reviendrai demain dans ce fil aux nouvelles.


----------



## Laurent352 (31 Janvier 2020)

Ok merci !!!!! 
Je suis deja en train de faire cela
A demain


----------



## Laurent352 (1 Février 2020)

Ah là c'est mieux ! Ouf !!!!


----------



## macomaniac (1 Février 2020)

Bravo ! tu t'es montré drôlement actif par toi-même. Ta clé est prête (démarrable et capable d'installer).

- as-tu encore besoin de moi pour la suite des opérations (l'installation) ?​


----------



## Laurent352 (1 Février 2020)

Merci mais j'ai suivi toute ta procedure et avec le bon fichier ca marche !! 
Pour finaliser je veux bien les derniers conseils stp....


----------



## macomaniac (1 Février 2020)

La clé branchée > tu redémarres le Mac (*Menu*  > *Redémarrer*) > la touche "*alt*" pressée pour obtenir l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage.

- choisis le volume intitulé : *Install OS X El Capitan* (volume de la clé) et démarre dessus​
=> obtiens-tu après un temps de cbargement une fenêtre affichant 4 *Utilitaires OS X* (comme celle de la session de secours que tu as quitté) ?


----------



## Laurent352 (1 Février 2020)

Ok j'ai cela

Ah non j'ai pas le choix du volume.....  
Peut etre qu'il faut maintenir longtemps Alt....

Correction 
J'ai maintenu la touxhe et ca charge desormais la version

Je suis donc devant l'ecran affichant kes 4 utilitaires.


----------



## macomaniac (1 Février 2020)

Alors lance l'option : "*Installer OS X*" => et choisis *Macintosh HD* comme destination lorsque cela te sera proposé.


----------



## Laurent352 (1 Février 2020)

Ok ca installe 
Je suis trop formaté windows.... 
Faut que je me crée de nouveaux reflexes sous mac !


----------



## macomaniac (1 Février 2020)

Alors ça devrait le faire en une trentaine de minutes en tout.


----------



## Laurent352 (1 Février 2020)

Oh ca y est !!! 
C'est bon je suis sur le mac !!! 
Macomaniac tu es trop fort. 
Encore merci pour toute l'aide que tu m'as apportée.


----------



## macomaniac (1 Février 2020)

Content pour toi !


----------



## Clara74 (24 Mars 2020)

Bonsoir Macomaniac,
Je me permets de vous contacter parce que je pense avoir fait une mauvaise manipulation. J'ai voulu réinstaller le mac de ma soeur, comme je l'avais fait il y a quelques années en suivant les indications d'internet, mais cette fois ci, j'ai supprimé le mauvais disque, le principal. Et je n'ai plus rien sur lequel réinstaller. En plus impossible de télécharger Yosemite ... petit souci avec votre lien et je n'arrive pas à le retourner sur internet ... Je ne sais pas s'il est possible d'installer autre chose sur le mac ...
Pouvez vous m'aider svp ? Je me suis un peu précipitée et je suis un peu perdue ...
Je vous remercie par avance !


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mars 2020)

Bonsoir *Clara*

Est-ce que tu es dans une session de secours actuellement (écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires OS X*) ?


----------



## Clara74 (24 Mars 2020)

Non il ne s'allume plus, je suis sur un autre mac

Enfin si il s'allume mais ne donne rien. J'ai essayé de le démarrer en faisant commande R. Au d"début, je tombais sur la terre qui tourne et demande de wifi, mais maintenant il est noté apple.com/support 2100F


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mars 2020)

Quel est le modèle du Mac en panne ? - son année ? - quel était l'OS dernièrement installé ?


----------



## Clara74 (24 Mars 2020)

Yosemite 10.10 était installé dessus. Il doit dater de 2014 je crois.


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mars 2020)

Donc Yosemite doit être l'OS d'usine du Mac planté de 2014.

- dans ta session ouverte de ton Mac : tu n'arrives pas à télécharger l'image-disque *YOSEMITE.dmg* ? Pour quelle raison ?​


----------



## Clara74 (24 Mars 2020)

D'accord. J'ai tenté à plusieurs reprises, le chargement se lance et s'arrête. J'ai maintenant ce msg là qui s'affiche 
L'accès à YOSEMITE.dmg' a été limité à cause d'un trafic de téléchargement élevé.

En fait j'ai réussi à le télécharger une fois mais sur pc et impossible de le mettre sur une clé USB ...


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mars 2020)

C'est une limitation suspensive qui se met en place sur pCloud quand il y a eu trop de téléchargements d'un élément pour une période donnée.

- est-ce que tu as aussi ton PC où tu as téléchargé l'image-disque *YOSEMITE.dmg* ?​


----------



## Clara74 (24 Mars 2020)

oui je l'ai


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mars 2020)

Est-ce que tu as une clé USB (*8 Go* ou davantage) ?


----------



## Clara74 (24 Mars 2020)

8Go et une autre avec 17Go dispo


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mars 2020)

La *8 Go* suffit. Branche-la à ton PC > reformate-la en *exFAT* avec *CLE* (sans accent) comme nom de volume.

- copie ensuite l'image-disque *YOSEMITE.dmg* telle quelle dans le volume *CLE* de la clé.​
=> préviens si c'est fait.


----------



## Clara74 (24 Mars 2020)

Super ça fonctionne ! Fin dans 9 min


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mars 2020)

Quand la copie est finie > débranche la clé du PC et branche-la à ton Mac qui fonctionne.

- quand tu vois affiché sur le Bureau le volume *CLE* de la clé > entres-y et pas glisser-déposer => effectue une copie de l'image-disque *YOSEMITE.dmg* sur ton Bureau.​
Préviens quand c'est fait.


----------



## Clara74 (24 Mars 2020)

J'ai branché ma clé, elle s'allume mais l'ordinateur ne la détecte pas, ç m'arrive de temps en temps, je ne sais pas pourquoi (Macbook pro High Sierra)


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mars 2020)

Essaie à un autre port du Mac pour voir.


----------



## Clara74 (24 Mars 2020)

Ne fonctionne pas ! Jusqu'à maintenant j'avais aucun souci avec cette clé ...


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mars 2020)

Débranche-la du Mac > rebranche-la au PC. Reformate-la en *NTFS* cette fois (pas en *FAT-32* > car ce format limite à *4 Go* la copie d'un fichier individuel) avec *CLE* comme nom de volume encore. Copie de nouveau l'image-disque *YOSEMITE.dmg* => dans le volume *CLE*.

- cela fait > débranche-la du PC > branche-la au Mac => est-ce que le volume *CLE* est affiché sur le Bureau ?​


----------



## Clara74 (24 Mars 2020)

Mauvaise nouvelle, ne fonctionne pas non plus ! Dans aucun port ! Je ne comprends pas parce que le courant arrive jusque dans la clé, puisqu'elle est allumée !


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mars 2020)

Dans la session de ton Mac (la clé branchée) -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative (ce qui est inscrit sous Bloc de code) :​

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs configurations

Poste le retour en copier-coller > en veillant à faire le coller dans un Bloc de code (c'est plus lisible !) par le procédé suivant -->

- en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *...▾* (à droite de la bobine souriante) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : *</> Bloc de code* => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​
=> ces informations montreront si le disque de la clé est connecté au Système du Mac.


----------



## Clara74 (24 Mars 2020)

```
Last login: Tue Mar 24 20:36:31 on ttys000
MBP-de-Clara:~ clara$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            100.8 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 22.4 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                514.9 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *8.1 GB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS                         7.7 GB     disk2s2

MBP-de-Clara:~ clara$
```


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mars 2020)

La clé est affichée ici -->

```
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *8.1 GB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS                         7.7 GB     disk2s2
```


si tu n'as pas un autre périphérique de *8 Go* branché actuellement au Mac. Mais si c'est le cas > les paramètres de ce disque ne sont pas du tout ceux que tu as pu inscrire depuis ton PC. La table de partition de ce disque de *8 Go* est une *GPT* (au lieu d'une *MBR* Windows) et le type de partition est un *Apple_HFS* (au lieu d'un *Windows_NTFS*). Et bien sûr aucun volume ne se trouve défini sur la partition de ce disque.

Donc question : est-ce que ce disque externe de *8 Go* est celui de ta clé ? Pas d'autre disque de *8 Go* actuellement branché ?


----------



## Clara74 (24 Mars 2020)

C'est un peu du charabia pour moi tout ça mais je comprends le principal ! C'est bien la clé sur laquelle j'ai enregistré Yosemite ! Et c'est la seule clé reliée à mon mac !


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mars 2020)

Passe la commande (copier-coller = tu copies la commande ici > tu la colles dans le *terminal* > tu l'exécutes) :

```
diskutil eraseDisk exFAT CLE mbr disk2 ; diskutil list disk2
```


la commande reparamètre la clé : table *MBR* > format *exFAT* > volume *CLE* > puis affiche la configuration résultante de la clé

Poste le retour complet de la commande.


----------



## Clara74 (24 Mars 2020)

```
Last login: Tue Mar 24 23:22:11 on ttys000
MBP-de-Clara:~ clara$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            100.8 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 22.4 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                514.9 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *8.1 GB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS                         7.7 GB     disk2s2

MBP-de-Clara:~ clara$ diskutil eraseDisk exFAT CLE mbr disk2 ; diskutil list disk2
Started erase on disk2
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Waiting for partitions to activate
Formatting disk2s1 as ExFAT with name CLE
Volume name      : CLE
Partition offset : 2 sectors (1024 bytes)
Volume size      : 15728638 sectors (8053062656 bytes)
Bytes per sector : 512
Bytes per cluster: 32768
FAT offset       : 2048 sectors (1048576 bytes)
# FAT sectors    : 2048
Number of FATs   : 1
Cluster offset   : 4096 sectors (2097152 bytes)
# Clusters       : 245695
Volume Serial #  : 5e7a8dc9
Bitmap start     : 2
Bitmap file size : 30712
Upcase start     : 3
Upcase file size : 5836
Root start       : 4
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk2
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *8.1 GB     disk2
   1:               Windows_NTFS CLE                     8.1 GB     disk2s1
MBP-de-Clara:~ clara$
```

Ca y est elle est affichée sur mon bureau !

Par contre, il n'y a plus rien sur la clé. Il faut que je recommence l'opération sur le pc ? Sous quel format ?


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mars 2020)

Alors éjecte la clé comme tu le fais d'habitude quand tu veux la débrancher du Mac > débranche-la > branche-la au PC > copie l'image-disque *YOSEMITE.dmg* => dans le volume *CLE*.

- cela fait > débranche-la du PC > branche-la au Mac => est-ce que le volume *CLE* s'affiche de nouveau sur le Bureau ?​


----------



## Clara74 (24 Mars 2020)

Je vais le faire, mais peut on continuer demain ?

Si ça ne va pas demain je reste c'est pas un souci !


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mars 2020)

Oui : car il se fait trop à présent pour moi comme pour toi.

- à demain !​


----------



## Clara74 (24 Mars 2020)

Merci beaucoup pour votre temps et votre professionnalisme ! A demain !


----------



## Clara74 (25 Mars 2020)

Bonjour Macomaniac, 
La clé USB apparait enfin sur mon bureau et avec le fichier Yosemite ! Pouvez vous m'aider pour la suite svp ?


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2020)

Entre dans le volume *CLE* > et fais un glisser-déposer de l'image-disque *YOSEMITE.dmg* => sur ton Bureau.

- préviens quand tu as une copie *YOSEMITE.dmg* sur ton Bureau.​


----------



## Clara74 (25 Mars 2020)

C'est fait


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2020)

Passe une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques => que je récupère l'index de disque de la clé.


----------



## Clara74 (25 Mars 2020)

```
Last login: Wed Mar 25 16:50:21 on ttys000
MBP-de-Clara:~ clara$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            102.3 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 22.4 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                514.9 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *8.1 GB     disk2
   1:               Windows_NTFS CLE                     8.1 GB     disk2s1

MBP-de-Clara:~ clara$
```


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2020)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ CLE gpt disk2 ; diskutil list disk2
```


la commande efface la clé > inscrit une table *GPT* > un format *jhfs+* > un volume *CLE* ; puis affiche la configuration résultante de la clé

Poste le retour.


----------



## Clara74 (25 Mars 2020)

```
Last login: Wed Mar 25 16:50:21 on ttys000
MBP-de-Clara:~ clara$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            102.3 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 22.4 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                514.9 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *8.1 GB     disk2
   1:               Windows_NTFS CLE                     8.1 GB     disk2s1

MBP-de-Clara:~ clara$ diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ CLE gpt disk2 ; diskutil list disk2
Started erase on disk2
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Waiting for partitions to activate
Formatting disk2s2 as Mac OS Extended (Journaled) with name CLE
Initialized /dev/rdisk2s2 as a 7 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 8192k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk2
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *8.1 GB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS CLE                     7.7 GB     disk2s2
MBP-de-Clara:~ clara$
```


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2020)

Parfait. Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
hdiutil attach ~/Desktop/YOS*
```


la commande attache le disque virtuel de l'image-disque du Bureau => au Système du Mac --> ce qui a pour effet de monter son volume

Poste le retour.


----------



## Clara74 (25 Mars 2020)

```
Last login: Wed Mar 25 16:50:21 on ttys000
MBP-de-Clara:~ clara$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            102.3 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 22.4 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                514.9 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *8.1 GB     disk2
   1:               Windows_NTFS CLE                     8.1 GB     disk2s1

MBP-de-Clara:~ clara$ diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ CLE gpt disk2 ; diskutil list disk2
Started erase on disk2
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Waiting for partitions to activate
Formatting disk2s2 as Mac OS Extended (Journaled) with name CLE
Initialized /dev/rdisk2s2 as a 7 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 8192k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk2
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *8.1 GB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS CLE                     7.7 GB     disk2s2
MBP-de-Clara:~ clara$ hdiutil attach ~/Desktop/YOS*
/dev/disk3              GUID_partition_scheme             
/dev/disk3s1            EFI                               
/dev/disk3s2            Apple_HFS                          /Volumes/Installer Yosemite
MBP-de-Clara:~ clara$
```


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2020)

Volume *Installer Yosemite* monté.

- passe la commande (copier-coller) :​

```
sudo /Vol*/Install*/Install*/C*/R*/createinstallmedia --volume /Vol*/CLE --applicationpath /Vol*/Install*/Install* --nointeraction
```


à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) => tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande configure le volume *CLE* en volume d'installation démarrable de Yosemite. Ça va prendre plusieurs minutes.

Poste le retour quand tu auras récupéré l'invite de commande *MBP-de-Clara:~ clara$* en signal de fin.


----------



## Clara74 (25 Mars 2020)

```
Last login: Wed Mar 25 16:50:21 on ttys000
MBP-de-Clara:~ clara$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            102.3 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 22.4 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                514.9 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *8.1 GB     disk2
   1:               Windows_NTFS CLE                     8.1 GB     disk2s1

MBP-de-Clara:~ clara$ diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ CLE gpt disk2 ; diskutil list disk2
Started erase on disk2
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Waiting for partitions to activate
Formatting disk2s2 as Mac OS Extended (Journaled) with name CLE
Initialized /dev/rdisk2s2 as a 7 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 8192k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk2
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *8.1 GB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS CLE                     7.7 GB     disk2s2
MBP-de-Clara:~ clara$ hdiutil attach ~/Desktop/YOS*
/dev/disk3              GUID_partition_scheme             
/dev/disk3s1            EFI                               
/dev/disk3s2            Apple_HFS                          /Volumes/Installer Yosemite
MBP-de-Clara:~ clara$ sudo /Vol*/Install*/Install*/C*/R*/createinstallmedia --volume /Vol*/CLE --applicationpath /Vol*/Install*/Install* --nointeraction
Password:
Erasing Disk: 0%... 10%... 20%... 30%...100%...
Copying installer files to disk...
Copy complete.
Making disk bootable...
Copying boot files...
Copy complete.
Done.
MBP-de-Clara:~ clara$
```


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2020)

Parfait. Ta clé porte un volume d'installation démarrable de Yosemite qui s'intitule : *Install OS X Yosemite*.

- éjecte la clé et débranche-la de ton Mac. Branche-la à l'autre Mac planté et démarre-le la touche "*alt*" pressée => pour obtenir l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage. Choisis : *Install OS X Yosemite* > démarre dessus.​
=> est-ce qu'après un temps de chargement assez long --> tu obtiens un écran affichant un fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires OS X* (= écran de la session d'installation) ?


----------



## Clara74 (25 Mars 2020)

Oui ça y est !


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2020)

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir ici les informations de base (tuto) -->

- aucune option de la fenêtre des 4 *Utilitaires OS X* lancée => va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.​
Passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs configurations

une série de micro-disques correspond à des images-disques créées en *RAM* à l'occasion du démarrage en mode *Recovery* > dont les volumes sont montés en lecture & écriture à l'espace de dossiers de l'OS de secours qui leur servent de points de montage. Ce qui permet pendant le fonctionnement de cet OS monté en lecture seule > à des écritures de s'effectuer à l'espace des dossiers où se trouvent montés les volumes des images-disques de la *RAM*. Ces images-disques s'effacent à l'extinction ou au re-démarrage.

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir poster ici ce tableau sans avoir besoin de prendre de photo -->


tu sélectionnes le tableau > *⌘C* pour le copier dans le presse-papier > *⌘Q* pour quitter le «Terminal» > option  : "*Obtenir de l'aide en ligne*" (dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires) > ce qui lance un navigateur «Safari»

page Apple par défaut > un clic sur l'adresse de haut de page pour l'éditer > saisis  : *macgénération* (tout court  : c'est une barre de recherche Google) et valide > tu atteins le site MacGé > Forums > te connectes > ce fil

en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *...▾* (à droite de la bobine souriante) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : *</> Bloc de code* => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.

=> ces informations montreront la configuration logique de ton disque.

Note 1 : si tu ne peux pas poster via le Safari de la session de secours (ça arrive) --> poste une photo du tableau (à partir du commencement = le disque */dev/disk0* ou disque physique interne) - tu as un bouton : "*Joindre un fichier*" en bas de cette page.

Note 2 : dans la session de secours > les applications se lancent en mode "alternatif" et pas parallèle. Il faut quitter le Terminal pour lancer Safari. Vice-versa > quitter Safari pour récupérer l'écran général de la session de secours et pouvoir relancer le Terminal. Aucun redémarrage n'est requis.


----------



## Clara74 (25 Mars 2020)

Quand la page safari s'ouvre, une fenêtre s'ouvre : Safari veut utiliser le trousseau "session", veuillez saisir le mot de passe du trousseau. Mais le mot de passe de la session ne fonctionne pas ...


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2020)

Alors poste une photo du haut du tableau du *terminal* (à partir du *disk0*).


----------



## Clara74 (25 Mars 2020)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD       499.2 GB   disk0s2
/dev/disk1
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *8.1 GB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Install OS X Yosemite   7.7 GB     disk1s2
/dev/disk2
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        *6.0 GB     disk2
   1:        Apple_partition_map                         30.7 KB    disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS OS X Install ESD        6.0 GB     disk2s2
/dev/disk3
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        *1.3 GB     disk3
   1:        Apple_partition_map                         30.7 KB    disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        1.3 GB     disk3s2
/dev/disk4
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *5.2 MB     disk4
/dev/disk5
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk5
/dev/disk6
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk6
/dev/disk7
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk7
/dev/disk8
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk8
/dev/disk9
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk9
/dev/disk10
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *6.3 MB     disk10
/dev/disk11
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *2.1 MB     disk11
/dev/disk12
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *1.0 MB     disk12
/dev/disk13
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk13
/dev/disk14
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk14
/dev/disk15
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *1.0 MB     disk15
/dev/disk16
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *6.3 MB     disk16
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2020)

Bien posté ! Tu as un volume *Macintosh HD* qui n'a l'air d'attendre qu'une installation.

- passe encore la commande :​

```
diskutil info disk0s2
```


qui affiche un tableau d'informations sur le volume

Poste le tableau.


----------



## Clara74 (25 Mars 2020)

Problème de connexion au site avec l'autre mac !


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2020)

Le volume est vide -->

- quitte le *terminal*. Dans la fenêtre des 4 *Utilitaires OS X* => lance l'option : "*Installer OS X*" => et choisis *Macintosh HD* comme destination lorsque cela te sera proposé.​


----------



## Clara74 (25 Mars 2020)

Lorsque je clique sur Macintosh HD, il est noté
Ce disque comporte des erreurs S.M.A.R.T. Ce disque présente un problème matériel ne pouvant être réparé. Sauvegardez autant de données que possible et remplacez le disque.


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2020)

Alors ça veut dire que le disque dur interne du Mac est HS - matériellement parlant. Bon à changer.


----------



## Clara74 (25 Mars 2020)

Est ce que ça peut venir du fait que j'ai supprimé le mauvais disque lorsque j'ai voulu nettoyer le mac ? 
Savez vous combien cela peut couter ? Je ne sais pas si ça vaut encore le cout pour ce mac ...


----------



## Locke (25 Mars 2020)

Clara74 a dit:


> Est ce que ça peut venir du fait que j'ai supprimé le mauvais disque lorsque j'ai voulu nettoyer le mac ?


Non aucun rapport.


Clara74 a dit:


> Savez vous combien cela peut couter ? Je ne sais pas si ça vaut encore le cout pour ce mac ...


Vu la taille du SSD de 121 Go c'est assurément un Macbook Air. Suivant l'année il peut y avoir une possibilité de changer la barrette si c'est une barrette, sinon ce sont des puces qui sont soudées et là il n'y aura rien à faire.

Alors pour avoir un rappel du modèle exact, le n° de série est gravé au laser au dos, en allant ici et en tapant le n° tu auras un rappel... https://checkcoverage.apple.com/fr/fr/ ...avec l'année on en saura plus, mais tu peux aussi faire une photo du dos qui donnera des indications supplémentaires.


----------



## zezex (8 Avril 2020)

Bonjour, j'ai acheté un mac book pro d'occasion qui tournait sous el capitan et qui date de 2015 si je ne me trompe pas, mais qui s'avérait être extrêmement lent.
Voulant faire pour un mieux, je me suis dit; un bon formatage et hop comme neuf! sauf que j'ai fais pire que mieux.
N'étant pas expert mais touche à tout et autodidacte j'ai réussi à le vider et à partitionner le disque dur mais je n'arrive pas à réinstaller l'os sur le mac.
je m'aperçois que le disque dur principal est bloqué, verrouillé, et je n'arrive pas à supprimer les 2 partitions que j'ai créé.
Bref je suis bloqué et dans l'incapacité d'utiliser ce MacBook Pro.
Pourriez vous m'aider svp?
En regardant un peu les postes et les commentaires de "macomaniac" voici ce que je peux fournir comme informations;
lorsque je tape " sysctl hw.model "dans le terminal il me répond  " MacbookPro5, 5 "
et pour " sw_vers -productVersion " il me dit " 10.11.1 " qui est bien " el capitan "
Je n'ai aucune sauvegarde sur Time Machine
Pour poster les captures d'écran du tableau, une fenêtre indiquant : ( Safari veut utiliser le trousseau " session ". Veuillez saisir le mot de passe du trousseau. ) m'est demandé et bien évidemment je ne possède pas le mot de passe.
J'ai en ma possession un disque dur externe de 500GB et une clé usb de 32GB, j'ai également téléchargé  " el capitan via le site d'apple en fichier.dmg, j'ai essayé de l'installer mais sans succès, j'ai également pas mal galèré à mettre le fichier soit sur le DD externe ou sur la clé usb.
Voila en gros ou j'en suis ...
D'avance merci.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Avril 2020)

Bonsoir *zezex*

Et bravo pour toutes ces informations d'entrée.

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil list
```


qui affiche la configuration des disques + une série d'images-disques créées en *RAM* en auxiliaires de l'OS de secours démarré (elles s'effacent au redémarrage)

Poste une photo du haut du tableau => montrant la configuration actuelle de ton disque. Tu as un bouton : Joindre un fichier en bas à gauche de cette page.


----------



## zezex (8 Avril 2020)

Merci Macomaniac pour ta rapidité, voici la photo  . désolé j'ai tout pris.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Avril 2020)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil info disk0s2
```


qui affiche un tableau d'informations sur *Macintosh HD*

Poste le retour.


----------



## zezex (8 Avril 2020)

ok, voici :


----------



## macomaniac (8 Avril 2020)

Le volume *Macintosh HD* est monté en lecture et écriture > réinstallable. Vide. État SMART vérifié. Aucune anomalie.

- qu'est-ce qui fait que tu ne puisses pas réinstaller un OS dans ce volume ?​


----------



## zezex (8 Avril 2020)

ben disons que je n'y arrive pas , je dois surement mi prendre comme un manche?!
j'aimerai effacer une partition et "débloquer" le disque dur ST9250315ASG... car je ne peux ni le renommer ni rien du tout en fait.
du coup si il est possible de me donner la bonne marche a suivre afin de pouvoir le re-formater cela serait super.
Je suis novice en ce qui concerne les Mac , j'en ai bien utilisé pour de la création graphique mais jamais pour en réparer ou résoudre un quelconque problème.
Lorsque je choisi l'option réinstaller os x en ligne il me répond que c'est inaccessible, veuillez réessayer plus tard .
J'aimerai également bien reformater mon disque dur externe afin de pouvoir y transférer le nouvel os.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Avril 2020)

Passe la commande :

```
sw_vers -productVersion
```


qui affiche la version de l'OS de secours démarré (et donc aussi la version de macOS qu'il permet de réinstaller)

Poste le retour.


----------



## zezex (9 Avril 2020)

ok, c'est bien el capitan du coup ? je vais le re-télécharger pour être sur


----------



## macomaniac (9 Avril 2020)

En effet : il s'agit bien d'El Capitan (*10.11*).

- mais que signifie la page Apple que tu montres ? - tu voudrais télécharger le dmg depuis cette page ?​


----------



## zezex (9 Avril 2020)

bonjour, oui , pourquoi ce n'est pas bon? j'ai regardé la page " créer une clé usb de démarrage EL Capitan"
j'ai téléchargé le dmg mais je n'ose pas ouvrir le fichier de peur qu'il s'installe sur la machine actuelle avec laquelle je vous envoi ce message , ici je suis en high sierra, j'ai reformaté mon disque dur externe comme il faut ,enfin j'espère , c.a.d en Mac OS étendu (journalisé).Tableau de partition GUID.


----------



## macomaniac (9 Avril 2020)

Le dmg de la page Apple contient dans son volume un paquet d'installation ... d'un installateur d'El Capitan.

- est-ce que opères à partir d'un autre Mac que ton Mac à réinstaller ?​


----------



## zezex (9 Avril 2020)

Oui, je suis sur un autre Mac sur lequel je comptais brancher mon disque dur externe pour en faire une clé d'installation. Mais lorsque j'ouvre le paquet d'installation, je passe - introduction, - destination, - type d'installation, et quand j'arrive à installation là je ne suis plus sûr de rien : j'ai peur qu'il s'installe sur mon Mac avec lequel je communique avec vous, ce qui n'est pas le projet.


----------



## macomaniac (9 Avril 2020)

Alors choisis comme destination d'installation le volume actuellement démarré (*Macintosh HD*) -->

- je te le re-précise : en aucun cas il ne s'agit d'une installation de l'OS > mais d'une installation ... de l'installateur : *Installer OS X El Capitan* => dans les Applications du volume démarré. Tu devrais y retrouver l'installateur.​
Note : ce procédé contourné et confusionniste de distribution de l'installateur d'El Capitan est une honte de la part de l'ingéniérie informatique d'Apple.


----------



## zezex (9 Avril 2020)

ok, désolé je n'ai pas percuté directement , pourtant je l'ai lu mais la pièce n'est pas tombé directement, j'ai les neurones en ébullition. donc voici je retrouve bien " installer os x el capitan " dans mes applications :




Alors je ne sais pas trop pourquoi, mais j'ai fait une partition sur mon disque dur externe. Par contre je n'ai pas de bouton "option" pour choisir " tableau de partition guid".


----------



## macomaniac (9 Avril 2020)

Est-ce que tu aurais une clé USB (*8 Go* ou davantage) => pour qu'on la configure en clé d'installation démarrable d'El Capitan ?


----------



## zezex (9 Avril 2020)

mon disque dur de 500 GB ça ferait l'affaire ? sinon oui mais je dois aller la chercher


----------



## macomaniac (9 Avril 2020)

Branche ton DDE à ton Mac qui fonctionne. Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations sur ce DDE -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis les commandes (ce qui est inscrit sous Bloc de code - copier-coller - l'une après l'autre) :​

```
diskutil list
df -H
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier après chaque commande saisie pour l'exécuter


tu vas voir s'afficher la configuration des disques et l'occupation des volumes montés

Poste les retours en copier-coller > en veillant à faire le coller dans un Bloc de code (c'est plus lisible !) par le procédé suivant -->

- en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *...▾* (à droite de la bobine souriante) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : *</> Bloc de code* => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​


----------



## zezex (9 Avril 2020)

```
Last login: Thu Apr  9 18:03:08 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-de-toto-3:~ toto$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         1000.0 GB  disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1000.0 GB  disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Sans titre              179.4 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 39.9 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      8.6 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        +6.0 GB     disk2
   1:        Apple_partition_map                         30.7 KB    disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Install OS X            6.0 GB     disk2s2

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *31.0 GB    disk3
   1:                  Apple_HFS verbatim                31.0 GB    disk3s1

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +6.8 GB     disk5
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk5s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Install OS X            6.5 GB     disk5s2

MacBook-Pro-de-toto-3:~ toto$ df -H
Filesystem      Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1    1.0T   179G   811G    19%  807097 9223372036853968710    0%   /
devfs           201k   201k     0B   100%     682                   0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk1s4    1.0T   8.6G   811G     2%       1 9223372036854775806    0%   /private/var/vm
map -hosts        0B     0B     0B   100%       0                   0  100%   /net
map auto_home     0B     0B     0B   100%       0                   0  100%   /home
/dev/disk2s2    6.0G   5.8G   231M    97%       3          4294967276    0%   /Volumes/Install OS X
/dev/disk5s2    6.5G   6.2G   231M    97%       3          4294967276    0%   /Volumes/Install OS X 1
/dev/disk3s1     31G   116M    31G     1%      76          4294967203    0%   /Volumes/verbatim
MacBook-Pro-de-toto-3:~ toto$
```



zezex a dit:


> ```
> Last login: Thu Apr  9 18:03:08 on ttys000
> MacBook-Pro-de-toto-3:~ toto$ diskutil list
> /dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
> ...



j' ai quand même été chercher ma clé usb 32 GB ,c'est elle qui est branché actuellement, elle est nommé " verbatim "


----------



## macomaniac (9 Avril 2020)

Je vois. Il faut la reparamétrer car elle a une table de partition *MBR* (= *FDisk_partition_scheme*) au lieu de *GPT* (*G*UID_*P*artition _*T*able).

- passe la commande (copier-coller) :​

```
diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ CLE gpt disk3 ; diskutil list disk3
```


la commande inscrit une table *GPT* > un format *jhfs+* > un volume *CLE* > puis affiche la configuration de la clé

Poste le retour.


----------



## zezex (9 Avril 2020)

```
Last login: Thu Apr  9 18:04:34 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-de-toto-3:~ toto$ diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ CLE gpt disk3 ; diskutil list disk3
Started erase on disk3
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Waiting for partitions to activate
Formatting disk3s2 as Mac OS Extended (Journaled) with name CLE
Initialized /dev/rdisk3s2 as a 29 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 8192k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk3
/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *31.0 GB    disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS CLE                     30.6 GB    disk3s2
MacBook-Pro-de-toto-3:~ toto$
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Avril 2020)

Parfait. Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo /Ap*/Install*\El*/C*/R*/createinstallmedia --volume /Vol*/CLE --applicationpath /Ap*/Install*\El* --nointeraction
```


à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) => tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se monrant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande configure le volume *CLE* en volume d'installation démarrable d'El Capitan. Ça va prendre plusieurs minutes.

Poste le retour quand tu auras récupéré l'invite de commande : *MacBook-Pro-de-toto-3:~ toto$* en signal de fin.


----------



## zezex (9 Avril 2020)

ok, voila par contre je n'ai pas l'invite de commande :  MacBook-Pro-de-toto-3:~ toto$ en signal de fin

```
Last login: Thu Apr  9 18:17:54 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-de-toto-3:~ toto$ sudo /Ap*/Install*\El*/C*/R*/createinstallmedia --volume /Vol*/CLE --applicationpath /Ap*/Install*\El* --nointeraction
Password:
Erasing Disk: 0%... 10%... 20%... 30%...100%...
Copying installer files to disk...
```

hum hum ok , il travaille encore en fait ?


```
Last login: Thu Apr  9 18:17:54 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-de-toto-3:~ toto$ sudo /Ap*/Install*\El*/C*/R*/createinstallmedia --volume /Vol*/CLE --applicationpath /Ap*/Install*\El* --nointeraction
Password:
Erasing Disk: 0%... 10%... 20%... 30%...100%...
Copying installer files to disk...
Copy complete.
Making disk bootable...
Copying boot files...
Copy complete.
Done.
MacBook-Pro-de-toto-3:~ toto$
MacBook-Pro-de-toto-3:~ toto$
```

oups j'ai fait un ctrl c


----------



## macomaniac (9 Avril 2020)

La clé est démarrable. Elle porte un volume d'installation nommé : *Install OS X El Capitan*.

- branche-la à l'autre Mac > démarre-le la touche "*alt*" pressée pour obenir l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage. Choisis *Install OS X El Capitan* > démarre dessus. Tu vas obtenir soit un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires OS X* (dont "*Installer OS X*") > soit une interface d'installation directe. Quel que soit l'affichage => lance l'installation à destination du volume interne.​


----------



## zezex (10 Avril 2020)

c'est fait.... et ca marche comme sur des roulettes, je te remercie infiniment pour ton aide si précieuse, ta patience, ton temp et ta pédagogie . Un grand merci , je suis super content.


----------



## macomaniac (10 Avril 2020)

Content pour toi !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1172341 (19 Septembre 2020)

Bonsoir, 

J’ai un problème similaire sur mon Mac mini de 2010 et j’ai essayé les commandes du début de ce forum en vain, pouvez vous m’aider ?


----------



## macomaniac (21 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour *Djackk*

As-tu reformaté le volume de démarrage du Mac à partir d'une session de secours ? - es-tu bloqué pour réinstaller l'OS ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1172341 (21 Septembre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *Djackk*
> 
> As-tu reformaté le volume de démarrage du Mac à partir d'une session de secours ? - es-tu bloqué pour réinstaller l'OS ?


Oui je suis bloqué pour réinstaller l’OS et j’avais tout supprimé en essayant de reformater à partir d’une session de secours


----------



## macomaniac (21 Septembre 2020)

Est-ce que c'est l'OS Lion qui est proposé à la réinstallation par l'option : "*Réinstaller Mac OS X*" ?

- si tu lances cette réinstallation > est-ce que tu n'as pas un message d'erreur disant que les ressources d'installation ne peuvent pas être téléchargées (= indisponibles sur le serveur Apple de récupération) ?​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1172341 (21 Septembre 2020)

Oui c’est l’OS Lion et lorsque j’essaie de l’installer il y a un message d’erreur qui dit « une erreur s’est produite lors de la préparation de l’installation. Essayez d’exécuter à nouveau cette application. »


----------



## macomaniac (21 Septembre 2020)

Je te passe le tuto permettant de poster ici les informations de base (j'ai besoin de voir la configuration actuelle de ton disque interne) -->

- aucune option de la fenêtre des 4 *Utilitaires mac OS X* lancée => va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.​
Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative (ce qui est inscrit sous Bloc de code) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs configurations

une série de micro-disques correspond à des images-disques créées en *RAM* à l'occasion du démarrage en mode *Recovery* > dont les volumes sont montés en lecture & écriture à l'espace de dossiers de l'OS de secours qui leur servent de points de montage. Ce qui permet pendant le fonctionnement de cet OS relevant d'un volume monté en lecture seule > à des écritures de s'effectuer à l'espace des dossiers où se trouvent montés les volumes des images-disques de la *RAM*. Ces images-disques s'effacent à l'extinction ou au re-démarrage.

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir poster ici ce tableau sans avoir besoin de prendre de photo -->


tu sélectionnes le tableau > *⌘C* pour le copier dans le presse-papier > *⌘Q* pour quitter le «Terminal» > option  : "*Obtenir de l'aide en ligne*" (dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires) > ce qui lance un navigateur «Safari»

page Apple par défaut > un clic sur l'adresse de haut de page pour l'éditer > saisis  : *macgénération* (tout court  : c'est une barre de recherche Google) et valide > tu atteins le site MacGé > Forums > te connectes > ce fil

en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *...▾* (à droite du smiley souriant) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : *</> Bloc de code* => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.

=> ces informations montreront la configuration logique de ton disque.

Note 1 : si tu ne peux pas poster via le Safari de la session de secours (ça arrive) --> poste une photo du tableau (à partir du commencement = le disque */dev/disk0* ou disque physique interne) - tu as un bouton : "*Joindre un fichier*" en bas de cette page.

Note 2 : dans la session de secours > les applications se lancent en mode "alternatif" et pas parallèle. Il faut quitter le Terminal pour lancer Safari. Vice-versa > quitter Safari pour récupérer l'écran général de la session de secours et pouvoir relancer le Terminal. Aucun redémarrage n'est requis.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1172341 (21 Septembre 2020)

Malheureusement je n’ai pas pu depuis la session de secours..


----------



## macomaniac (21 Septembre 2020)

Tu n'as pas de partition de secours sur le disque (tu as démarré par internet > ce qui a téléchargé en *RAM* l'OS de secours d'usine Lion > puis démarré le Mac dessus à la fin).

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" gpt disk0
```


(respecte les espaces - *"Macintosh HD"* avec les *""*) la commande efface le disque > remet une table de partition *GPT* > un format *jhfs+* > un volume *Macintosh HD*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1172341 (21 Septembre 2020)

Voilà ce que j’obtiens


----------



## macomaniac (21 Septembre 2020)

Opération réussie.

- relance l'option : "*Réinstaller Mac OS X*" à destination de *Macintosh HD* => et dis ce qui se passe...​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1172341 (21 Septembre 2020)

Cela m’affiche toujours le même message


----------



## macomaniac (21 Septembre 2020)

Est-ce que tu aurais un autre Mac > avec lequel tu pourrais confectionner une clé d'installation démarrable d'un OS compatible avec ton Mac 2010 ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1172341 (21 Septembre 2020)

Oui j’ai un MacBook Air de 2012 cela fera l’affaire ?


----------



## macomaniac (21 Septembre 2020)

Parfait ! - que demander de mieux pour te tirer d'affaire ?

- quel était l'OS installé en dernier sur ton Mac 2010 ?​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1172341 (21 Septembre 2020)

Tant mieux !
Alors là, je sais plus du tout. Je pense que c’était OS X El Capitan


----------



## macomaniac (21 Septembre 2020)

D'accord : on va donc remettre cet OS. Laisse de côté pour le moment ton Mac 2010. Rendez-vous dans la session de ton Mac 2012 qui fonctionne.

- utilise ce lien : ☞*Procédure de mise à niveau vers OS X El Capitan*☜ (clique le lien rouge) qui affiche une page Apple. À la rubrique *4* > presse le bouton bleu : *Télécharger OS X El Capitan*. Tu obtiens une image-disque *InstallMacOSX.dmg* à ton emplacement favori de téléchargements.​​- monte d'un double-clic le volume de l'image-disque. Entre dans dans le volume et fais encore un double-clic sur le paquet df'installation *.pkg* contenu en choisissant le volume actuellement démarré de ton Mac comme destination de l'installation. *Attention !* il ne s'agit pas d'une installation de l'OS El Capitan > mais d'une installation ... d'un installateur d'El Capitan dans les Applications.​
=> cela fait => as-tu un installateur : *Installer OS X El Capitan* (affichage Finder) dans les Applications ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1172341 (21 Septembre 2020)

C’est bon, le téléchargement est fini et j’ai bien installé OS X El Capitan dans les applications


----------



## macomaniac (21 Septembre 2020)

As-tu une clé USB disponible (*8 Go* de capacité ou davantage) ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1172341 (21 Septembre 2020)

Oui


----------



## macomaniac (21 Septembre 2020)

Branche-la à ton Mac 2012. Tu trouves le Terminal accessible de ta session at: Applications > Utilitaires > Terminal.

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil list
```


qui affiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour en copier-coller > en veillant à faire le coller dans un Bloc de code (c'est plus lisible !) par le procédé suivant -->

- en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *...▾* (à droite du smiley souriant) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : *</> Bloc de code* => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​​
=> ces informations montreront la configuration du disque de la clé (entre autres). Il arrive fréquemment > quand bien même le volume de la clé a-t-il un format *jhfs+* requis --> que la table de partition du disque soit inadéquate (*MBR* Windows au lieu de *GPT* requise pour un disque démarrable par Mac).


----------



## Membre supprimé 1172341 (21 Septembre 2020)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume APPLE SSD TS128E Media  118.3 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 25.3 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                507.4 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +6.8 GB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Install OS X            6.5 GB     disk2s2

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *8.1 GB     disk3
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 SANS TITRE              8.1 GB     disk3s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (21 Septembre 2020)

Format *FAT-32* & table de partition *MBR* (désignée ici comme : *FDisk_partition_scheme* ). Il faut d'abord reparamétrer la clé.

- passe la commande (copier-coller) :​

```
diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ CLE gpt disk3 ; diskutil list disk3
```


la commande inscrit une table *GPT* > un format *jhfs+* > un volume *CLE* --> puis affiche la nouvelle configuration de la clé

Poste le retour.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1172341 (21 Septembre 2020)

```
Started erase on disk3
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Waiting for partitions to activate
Formatting disk3s2 as Mac OS Extended (Journaled) with name CLE
Initialized /dev/rdisk3s2 as a 7 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 8192k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk3
/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *8.1 GB     disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS CLE                     7.8 GB     disk3s2
```

Lorsque je double clique sur le paquet d'installation .pkg il y a un message d'erreur qui dit que l'installation a échoué


----------



## macomaniac (21 Septembre 2020)

La clé est bien reparamétée.

- tu parles ici du paquet d'installation contenu dans le volume de l'image-disque que tu as téléchargée ? => est-ce que tu n'as pas un installateur : *Installer OS X El Capitan* (affichage Finder) de *6,2 Go* dans les Applications actuellement ?​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1172341 (21 Septembre 2020)

Oui je parle de cela et oui il y est dans les applications


----------



## macomaniac (21 Septembre 2020)

Parfait. J'ai dernièrement conseillé sur les forums le recours à un logiciel graphique de confection d'une clé USB d'installation démarrable. Lequel était incapable a priori de changer la table de partition inadéquate du disque d'une clé > et qui a foiré la configuration une fois sans le déclarer. Je n'ai donc plus confiance dans ce genre de logiciel > n'ayant aucun moyen en mode "dépannage" sur les forums de vérifier le résultat final. Je recours donc au procédé préconisé par Apple : une commande de configuration > dont je sais que son retour final dans la fenêtre du *terminal* avérera noir sur blanc du succès ou de l'échec de l'opération.

- donc passe la commande (copier-coller) :​

```
sudo /Ap*/Install*\El*/C*/R*/createinstallmedia --volume /Vol*/CLE --applicationpath /Ap*/Install*\El* --nointeraction
```


à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande configure le volume *CLE* en volume d'installation démarrable d'El Capitan. *CLE* va être reformaté > renommé *Install OS X El Capitan* > cloné de l'installateur des Applications > des fichiers de démarrage de l'OS d'installation inclus créés > enfin un chemin de démarrage inscrit sur l'en-tête du volume. Ça va prendre plusieurs minutes.

Poste le retour quand tu auras récupéré l'invite de commande du *terminal* en signal de fin.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1172341 (21 Septembre 2020)

```
No space left on device
Password:
Erasing Disk: 0%... 10%... 20%... 30%...100%...
Copying installer files to disk...
Copy complete.
Making disk bootable...
Couldn't mount dmg /Volumes/Install OS X El Capitan/Install OS X El Capitan.app/Contents/SharedSupport/InstallESD.dmg (error code 112)Mount of outer dmg failed.
Done.
```


----------



## macomaniac (21 Septembre 2020)

La configuration s'était bien passée pour l'essentiel (reformatage du volume *CLE* et copie de l'installateur). Mais pour rendre le volume opérationnel > il faut créer _in fine_ les fichiers de démarrage de l'OS d'installation inclus dans dans une sous-image-disque de l'installateur. Pour cela > il faut d'abord monter une image-disque *InstallESD.dmg* contenue dans l'installateur (afin d'accéder aux modèles des fichiers de démarrage = *boot_files* à créer). C'est à ce point qu'un message d'erreur déclare que le volume de l'image-disque (dans l'installateur copié) n'a pas pu être monté.

- dans tous les cas que j'ai rencontrés où s'avère ce type d'échec final => le sens en est que la clé USB n'est pas valide pour devenir une clé d'installation démarrable. Ça tient donc à la nature du périphérique et pas à l'opération de configuration elle-même. Aurais-tu une autre clé USB sous la main ?​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1172341 (21 Septembre 2020)

Seulement une deux 2 GB


----------



## macomaniac (21 Septembre 2020)

Trop petite. 

- tu n'as pas de DDE USB qui aurait a priori de bons paramètres (table de partition *GUID* pour le disque et format *jhfs+* pour le volume) > ce qui permettrait un petit repartitionnement pour y créer un volume analogue à celui d'une clé USB ?​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1172341 (21 Septembre 2020)

D’accord, bah en tout cas merci pour ton aide c’est très aimable

Bonjour, c’est bon j’ai une nouvelle clé usb


----------



## macomaniac (22 Septembre 2020)

Débranche la précédente. Branche la nouvelle à ton Mac 2012. Repasse une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques => que je voie la clé.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1172341 (22 Septembre 2020)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume APPLE SSD TS128E Media  117.8 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 25.3 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                507.4 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.7 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *62.0 GB    disk2
   1:             Windows_FAT_32 PNY UFD30               61.9 GB    disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +6.8 GB     disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Install OS X            6.5 GB     disk3s2
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Septembre 2020)

*62 Go* ! Avec des paramètres Windows --> passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil partitionDisk disk2 gpt fat32 PNY 53g jhfs+ CLE 0b ; diskutil list disk2
```


la commande reparamètre la clé : table *GPT* > *2* volumes : *PNR* de *53 Go* en format *FAT-32* & *CLE* *8 Go* format *jhfs+* - puis affiche la configuration résultante de la clé

Poste le retour.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1172341 (22 Septembre 2020)

```
Started partitioning on disk2
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Waiting for partitions to activate
Formatting disk2s2 as MS-DOS (FAT32) with name PNY
512 bytes per physical sector
/dev/rdisk2s2: 103488768 sectors in 1617012 FAT32 clusters (32768 bytes/cluster)
bps=512 spc=64 res=32 nft=2 mid=0xf8 spt=32 hds=255 hid=411648 drv=0x80 bsec=103514112 bspf=12633 rdcl=2 infs=1 bkbs=6
Mounting disk
Formatting disk2s3 as Mac OS Extended (Journaled) with name CLE
Initialized /dev/rdisk2s3 as a 8 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 8192k journal
Mounting disk
Finished partitioning on disk2
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *62.0 GB    disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:       Microsoft Basic Data PNY                     53.0 GB    disk2s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS CLE                     8.6 GB     disk2s3
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *62.0 GB    disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:       Microsoft Basic Data PNY                     53.0 GB    disk2s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS CLE                     8.6 GB     disk2s3
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Septembre 2020)

Parfait. Repasse à présent la commande d'hier (si l'installateur : *Installer OS X El Capitan* est toujours bien présent dans les Appilcations) :

```
sudo /Ap*/Install*\El*/C*/R*/createinstallmedia --volume /Vol*/CLE --applicationpath /Ap*/Install*\El* --nointeraction
```


et poste le retour quand tu auras récupéré l'invite de commande du *terminal* en signal de fin. Qu'on voie si ça a fonctionné cette fois-ci avec la nouvelle clé...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1172341 (22 Septembre 2020)

```
No space left on device
Password:
Erasing Disk: 0%... 10%...
Error erasing disk error number (-69618, 0)
A error occurred erasing the disk.
```

"Installer OS X El Capitan" est bien présent mais lorsque j'essaie d'ouvrir le .pkg il y a un message d'erreur et une notification qui apparait disant que mon disque est presque saturé. Les problèmes que l'on rencontre ne viendraient-ils pas de là ?


----------



## macomaniac (22 Septembre 2020)

Mais pourquoi dis-tu que tu cherches à ouvrir le *.pkg* ? --> si tu as installé une fois l'installateur *Installer OS X El Capitan* dans les Applications => pourquoi t'occupes-tu encore de ce *pkg* ? - il y a quelque chose qui m'échappe ici.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1172341 (22 Septembre 2020)

Car hier tu m’as dit de cliquer deux fois dessus ce que j’ai fait sauf que l’installation n’a pas abouti il y a eu un message d’erreur mais je retrouve bien installer OS X El Capitan dans mes applications


----------



## macomaniac (22 Septembre 2020)

Alors ne t'occupe plus de l'image-disque : démonte le volume *Install OS X* > déplace l'image-disque *InstallMacOSX.dmg* à la corbeille et vide la corbeille !

- à présent => on va reparamétrer la clé en un seul volume. Passe la commande :​

```
diskutil erasedisk jhfs+ CLE gpt disk2 ; diskutil list disk2
```


la commande efface la clé et remonte un volume unique *CLE* de *64 Go* > puis affiche la configuration de la clé

Poste le retour.

Note : j'ai du mal à concevoir la raison de tous ces loupés en cascade...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1172341 (22 Septembre 2020)

```
diskutil erasedisk jhfs+ CLE gpt disk2 ; diskutil list disk2
Started erase on disk2
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Waiting for partitions to activate
Formatting disk2s2 as Mac OS Extended (Journaled) with name CLE
Initialized /dev/rdisk2s2 as a 57 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 8192k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk2
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *62.0 GB    disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS CLE                     61.6 GB    disk2s2
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Septembre 2020)

Au moins : question paramétrage des clés --> ça marche toujours.

- bon : 3è tentative . Repasse la commande de configuration :​

```
sudo /Ap*/Install*\El*/C*/R*/createinstallmedia --volume /Vol*/CLE --applicationpath /Ap*/Install*\El* --nointeraction
```


et poste le retour.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1172341 (22 Septembre 2020)

```
sudo /Ap*/Install*\El*/C*/R*/createinstallmedia --volume /Vol*/CLE --applicationpath /Ap*/Install*\El* --nointeraction
Erasing Disk: 0%... 10%...
Error erasing disk error number (-69618, 0)
A error occurred erasing the disk.
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Septembre 2020)

Ça ne s'arrange pas. Repasse une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et reposte le tableau des disques => que je voie encore la clé.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1172341 (22 Septembre 2020)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume APPLE SSD TS128E Media  117.8 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 25.4 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                507.4 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.7 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *62.0 GB    disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS CLE                     61.6 GB    disk2s2

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +6.8 GB     disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Install OS X            6.5 GB     disk3s2
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Septembre 2020)

Bon : plan B !

- par un glisser-déposer => fais une copie de l'installateur : *Installer OS X El Capitan* des Applications => dans le volume *CLE*. Tu n'as qu'à dire si la copie s'est faite > sans message d'erreur du Finder.​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1172341 (22 Septembre 2020)

c'est bon ca a marché


----------



## macomaniac (22 Septembre 2020)

Alors éjecte la clé du Mac. Branche-la au Mac 2010 (sa session de secours ouverte). 

Lance le *terminal* et passe la commande :

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 310g jhfs+ BOOT 0b
```


(va bien jusqu'au *0b* final. Le *0* de *0b* = zéro) la commande rétrécit le volume interne *Macintosh HD* à *310 Go* et crée un volume *BOOT* de *+9 Go* en queue de disque interne

Poste le retour. Tu auras compris que par là on crée l'équivalent d'un volume de clé USB > mais supporté par le HDD du Mac cette fois.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1172341 (22 Septembre 2020)

Voilà :


----------



## macomaniac (22 Septembre 2020)

Parfait : volume *BOOT* créé. On va passer la commande de configuration que tu avais tentée précédemment sur ton autre Mac > mais ici en prenant en source l'installateur du volume *CLE* et en destination le volume interne *BOOT*. Ça va te demander une saisie un peu longuette. Étire en largeur la fenêtre du *terminal* pour l'écrire sur une seule ligne.

- passe la commande (avec soin) :​

```
/Vol*/CLE/Ins*\El*/C*/R*/createinstallmedia --volume /Vol*/BOOT --applicationpath /Vol*/CLE/Ins*\El* --nointeraction
```


bon : la barre inverse *\* se frappe par la combinaison des *3* touches *⌥⇧:* (*option maj :*). Respecte les espaces ; les doubles tirets *--* ; les astérisques * d'abréviation. Va bien jusqu'au : *--nointeraction* final.

la commande configure le volume *BOOT* en volume d'installation (interne) démarrable d'El Capitan

Poste le retour quand tu récupères *-bash-3.2#* en signal de fin.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1172341 (22 Septembre 2020)

Voilà :


----------



## macomaniac (22 Septembre 2020)

Mince ! Dans l'installateur d'El Capitan > il y a un exécutable appelé *createinstallmedia* qui permet de configurer un volume d'installation de cet OS. Manifestement > il est trop avancé pour l'OS de secours Lion démarré et ne peut pas être exécuté.

- alors c'est le plan C. J'ai créé une conversation privée : regarde en haut de cette page > à droite de l'icône de ton avatar => la petite enveloppe postale.​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1172341 (22 Septembre 2020)

d'accord merci


----------



## rozluc (1 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour, le MacBook pro fin 2013 tournant sur El Capitan a crashé lors d'une sauvegarde TimeMachine sur un disque dur externe.
Je venais de reformater ce dernier car il ne montait pas, et cela a été l'occasion de voir que le second sur lesquelles les sauvegardes se faisaient était mort... (autant dire que la situation est critique, surtout en plein doctorat)

Depuis, le Mac ne redémarre plus et c'est une icône de dossier avec un point d'interrogation qui s'affiche. J'ai donc redémarré en recovery mode et suis bien arrivée à l'utilitaire de disque qui, à part la partition de recovery n'en voit pas d'autre, du moins pas avec les 500 Go de ce Mac (voir photo) en lançant les commandes diskutil list et diskutil cs list dans le Terminal :

​
La clé avec El Capitan en boot est morte, je n'ai plus qu'une clé bootable avec High Sierra.

Est-ce que la photo jointe donne des idées à certains d'entre vous (et notamment à Macomaniac !!) ?
Un grand merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## macomaniac (1 Janvier 2021)

Bonsoir *rozluc*

Le disque physique interne du Mac n'est pas affiché comme appareil connecté.

- ton *MacBook Pro* est bien un modèle *Retina* de fin *2013* ? - pas un modèle non *Retina* antérieur ? Le disque interne est bien un SSD ?​


----------



## rozluc (2 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour Macomaniac, merci beaucoup de te pencher sur mon pb.
Et oui, c'est bien un MacBook Retina 15" de fin 2013 avec lequel plusieurs soucis sont apparus récemment dont le fait de devoir systématiquement zapper la PRAM au démarrage sinon celui-ci prenait 10 minutes top chrono à s'ouvrir.
Le disque interne est bien un SSD.
En voulant regarder ce qui se passait sur les disques de sauvegarde (à partir du post #10 du thread Impossible de monter mon disque dur externe), j'ai fait quelques manips sans doute mal avisées sur le disk1s2  dans le terminal qui correspondait au disque WD de 2 To. Ensuite j'ai reformaté ce disque dur externe avec Utilitaire de disque et lancé la sauvegarde avec TimeMachine sans éteindre l'application Terminal. Et donc au bout de 55 go de sauvegarde, l'ordi a freezé. L'écran était en veille lorsque je suis revenue. Et j'ai forcé l'extinction puisqu'aucune commande ne répondait (dont Forcer à quitter).


----------



## macomaniac (2 Janvier 2021)

Ça sent la panne de SSD (même cas récemment sur les forums avec un *MacBook Pro* de *2013* aussi).

- je te conseillerais bien de porter ton Mac dans un magasin agréé Apple (ou en Apple Store) pour un diagnostic de la panne. Si c'est bien le SSD qui est HS => sache que la marque OWC fait des SSD de remplacement > et qu'il serait trivial pour toi d'ouvrir ton Mac > déclipper le SSD HS > clipper à la place le neuf > refermer. La facture serait nettement moins élevée.​​- en dépannage : tu peux installer un OS dans le volume d'un DDE USB. Table de partition *GUID* pour le disque entier > format *Mac OS étendu (journalisé)* pour le volume dédié = paramètres requis au départ.​


----------



## rozluc (2 Janvier 2021)

Hum, oui je me disais bien que ce disque interne faisait encore des siennes (il a déjà subi une réparation). C'était mon intention première de voir un Technicien agréé Mac, donc je vais faire ça et te redis.
Pour le changement de disque dur, j'en ai déjà fait donc si ça peut alléger la note, je vais regarder ifixit pour ce modèle et voir si je me le sens !
A ton avis, le contenu du disque est irrécupérable ?
Merci du conseil en tout cas et à bientôt pour la suite.


----------



## ajthanon (3 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour,

Je vous envoie ce message pour solliciter votre aide. Je ne parviens plus à démarrer mon MacBook Pro (Retina, 13-inch, Early 2015). Je vous explique ce qu’il s’est passé pour mieux comprendre mon problème. J’étais sur le l’OS Catalina.

Il a commencé par freezer en cours d’utilisation puis redémarrer sans forcément une utilisation intensive. Au redémarrage, un dossier avec point d’interrogation est apparu puis après relance, il redémarrait correctement. Cela s’est produit plusieurs fois, j’ai pensé qu’une mise à jour serait peut être nécessaire. J’ai donc lancé l’update de l’OS vers la version Big Sur. Lors du téléchargement de l’OS sur l’app Store, mon Mac a à nouveau freezé et redémarré, mais j’ai pu poursuivre le téléchargement jusqu’au bout.

J’ai ensuite lancé l’installation de Big Sur mais qui a planté pendant l'installation, j’ai été obligé de forcer l’arrêt du Mac car aucune action n’était possible. Depuis le redémarrage, je retombe sans arrêt sur le dossier avec le point d’interrogation.

J’ai tenté la récupération via internet via la commande "cmd R" seule disponible sur mon mac à priori. Mais il a beaucoup de mal à arriver sur l’utilitaire de disque, je n’ai réussi qu’une seule fois, il semble perdre le wifi (planète qui tourne puis qui se fige pendant un moment et recommence à tourner).

J’ai également tenté plusieurs façons de créer un disque d’amorçage sur un pc Windows mais le logiciel TransMac ne semble pas reconnaitre les fichiers DMG que j’ai téléchargé.

Je ne sais plus quoi faire pour retrouver l’accès à mon mac.
Pouvez-vous m’aider svp ? merci.


----------



## macomaniac (3 Janvier 2021)

Bonsoir *ajthanon*

Démarre les *3* touches *⌘⌥R* (*cmd alt R*) tenues pressées = démarrage par internet (globe terrestre) > téléchargeant en *RAM* un OS de secours Catalina (*500 Mo* compressés) > puis démarrant le Mac dessus à la fin.

- obtiens-tu l'écran de la session de secours affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS* ?​


----------



## ajthanon (4 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour Macomaniac,

J'ai essayé toute la journée hier d'obtenir ces écrans sans résultats et avec ta commande (le alt en plus) j'ai enfin cet écran, merci 
J'ai bien les 4 utilitaires (Restaurer avec Time Machine, Resintaller macOS, aide en ligne et utilitaire de disque).

Que dois-je faire maintenant stp ?

Merci.


----------



## macomaniac (4 Janvier 2021)

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir ici les informations de base (tuto) -->

- aucune option de la fenêtre des 4 *Utilitaires macOS* lancée => va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.​
Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative (ce qui est inscrit sous Bloc de code) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)

tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs configurations

une série de micro-disques correspond à des images-disques créées en *RAM* à l'occasion du démarrage en mode *Recovery* > dont les volumes sont montés en lecture & écriture à l'espace de dossiers de l'OS de secours qui leur servent de points de montage. Ce qui permet pendant le fonctionnement de cet OS relevant d'un volume monté en lecture seule > à des écritures de s'effectuer à l'espace des dossiers où se trouvent montés les volumes des images-disques de la *RAM*. Ces images-disques s'effacent à l'extinction ou au re-démarrage.

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir poster ici ce tableau sans avoir besoin de prendre de photo -->


tu sélectionnes le tableau > *⌘C* pour le copier dans le presse-papier > *⌘Q* pour quitter le «Terminal» > option  : "*Obtenir de l'aide en ligne*" (dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires) > ce qui lance un navigateur «Safari»

page Apple par défaut > un clic sur l'adresse de haut de page pour l'éditer > saisis  : *macgénération* (tout court  : c'est une barre de recherche Google) et valide > tu atteins le site MacGé > Forums > te connectes > ce fil

- en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *⫶* (le *16è* depuis la gauche = vers le milieu de la barre) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : * </>* (= Bloc de code) => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.

=> ces informations montreront la configuration logique de ton disque.

Note 1 : si tu ne peux pas poster via le Safari de la session de secours (ça arrive) --> poste une photo du tableau (à partir du commencement = le disque */dev/disk0* ou disque physique interne) - tu as un bouton : "*Joindre un fichier*" en bas de cette page.

Note 2 : dans la session de secours > les applications se lancent en mode "alternatif" et pas parallèle. Il faut quitter le Terminal pour lancer Safari. Vice-versa > quitter Safari pour récupérer l'écran général de la session de secours et pouvoir relancer le Terminal. Aucun redémarrage n'est requis.


----------



## ajthanon (4 Janvier 2021)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk0
   1:                  Apple_HFS macOS Base System       2.0 GB     disk0s1

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +10.5 MB    disk1

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +10.5 MB    disk2

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +4.2 MB     disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk19

/dev/disk20 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk20

/dev/disk21 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk21

-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (4 Janvier 2021)

Le SSD interne de ton Mac n'est pas listé. Signe qu'il n'est pas connecté. Ça sent la panne matérielle de disque.

- le mieux serait que tu portes ton Mac dans un magasin agréé Apple ou en Apple Store pour un diagnostic.​


----------



## ajthanon (4 Janvier 2021)

Merci pour ton retour rapide.

Dans ce cas, je vais suivre tes conseils et l'emmener dans un magasin. Je te dirai ce qu'il en est.
Est-ce que tu penses que ça pourrait venir de la nappe reliée au DD et non du disque ?

En tout cas merci pour l'aide que tu fournis à tous les membres de ce forum.


----------



## macomaniac (4 Janvier 2021)

Si ton Mac est bien un *MacBook Pro (Retina, 13-inch, Early 2015)* comme tu l'as dit --> alors il n'y a pas de nappe SATA interne.

- le SSD est un format barrette clippé à un connecteur de la carte-mère et amovible. Attention ! si le SDD était diagnostiqué défaillant et à remplacer => tu n'as pas à faire faire cette opération en magasin. Acheter directement un SSD compatible de la marque OWC et effectuer toi-même le changement de disque (trivial. Voir tuto iFixit ici : ☞*SSD MBP 13" début 2015*☜) => te coûterait bien moins cher.​


----------



## ajthanon (4 Janvier 2021)

Oui effectivement, tu as raison et je ne le savais pas.

J'ai l'impression que le changement de SSD en magasin couterait presque le prix du Mac d'occasion, ca ne vaut peut être pas le coup.
Je vais pour l'instant le faire diagnostiquer et ensuite j'aviserai.

Merci.


----------



## ajthanon (11 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour Macomaniac, après plusieurs moi d'attente j'ai finalement acheté un SSD de la marque OWC comme conseillé.

Je viens de l'installer sur mon Macbook Pro et après un rédémarrage en mode recovery en tapant la commande "diskutil list", je me rends compte que le disque n'est pas reconnu, il ne figure pas dans la liste.

J'ai l'impression que soit il faudrait au préalable le formater dans un format reconnu, soit le disque est défectueux. 
Malheureusement, je ne sais absolument pas comment le formater sachant que mon Mac ne fonctionnait plus avant.
Aurais-tu une idée stp ?

Merci.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour *ajthanon*

Poste ici le tableau retourné par la commande : *diskutil list* => qu'on voie si le disque est connecté comme disque physique qu'il s'agirait d'initlialiser.


----------



## ajthanon (11 Juillet 2021)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *480.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS ⁨OWC Aura Pro X2⁩         479.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS ⁨macOS Base System⁩       2.0 GB     disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +10.5 MB    disk2

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +10.5 MB    disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +10.5 MB    disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +4.2 MB     disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk19

/dev/disk20 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk20

-bash-3.2#
```

Salut, 
Je viens de t'envoyer le diskutil et suite à une mauvais manip j'ai du relancer la recovery.
Le disque apparait désormais, est-ce que selon toi, je dois le formater pour changer le format / Nom ?
Merci beaucoup.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Juillet 2021)

Le nouveau SSD :

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *480.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS ⁨OWC Aura Pro X2⁩         479.8 GB   disk0s2
```

apparaît bien et se trouve paramétré comme il faut (table *GPT* + format *jhfs+* du volume).

Tu peux passer la commande cosmétique :

```
diskutil rename disk0s2 "Macintosh HD"
```

(*"Macintosh HD"* avec les *""*) qui renomme le volume * OWC Aura Pro X2*⁩ => *Macintosh HD*

Poste le retour si tu veux.

Enfin : quel est l'OS proposé à la réinstallation par l'option : "*Réinstaller macOS*" (ou *OS X*) ?


----------



## ajthanon (12 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour Macomaniac,

Ci-dessous la modification du nom du disque avec diskutil pour validation.

L'OS proposé à la réinstallation "Reinstaller macOS Big Sur".


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *480.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS ⁨Macintosh HD⁩            479.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS ⁨macOS Base System⁩       2.0 GB     disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +10.5 MB    disk2

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +10.5 MB    disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +10.5 MB    disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +4.2 MB     disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk19

/dev/disk20 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk20

-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (12 Juillet 2021)

Tout est en ordre -->

- lance l'option : "*Réinstaller macOS Big Sur*" => en choisissant *Macintosh HD* comme destination.​


----------



## ajthanon (12 Juillet 2021)

Re Macomaniac,

Un grand merci pour ton aide, je suis finalement parvenu à installer l'OS et tout fonctionne parfaitement.

Je vais enfin pouvoir profiter à nouveau de mon macbook qui a fait un break de 6 mois 

Bonne soirée.


----------



## macomaniac (12 Juillet 2021)

Content pour toi !


----------



## Cel21 (6 Août 2021)

Bonjour, 
Je suis en galère avec mon MacBook Pro. 
Serait-il possible d'avoir le lien pour télécharger El Capitan.dmg ?
J'ai suivi les différents lien des pages mais je n'ai pas trouvé le lien actif pour le télécharger.
Merci beaucoup !


----------



## peyret (6 Août 2021)

Salut,

Ici --> https://forums.macg.co/threads/comment-telecharger-les-anciens-macos.1307498/


----------



## Cel21 (6 Août 2021)

Je vais essayer avec ce lien !
Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Cel21 (6 Août 2021)

Bon, alors en fait, je débute avec Mac, et je ne m’en sors pas !!!

On m’a donné un MacBook Pro qui démarre, la pomme s’affiche, barre de chargement et ça me met directement sur l’utilitaire OS X avec les 4 propositions pour réinstaller. Quand je sélectionne « réinstaller OS X », ça me propose El Capitan, mais ça m’indique de suite un message d’erreur me disant « une erreur s’est produite lors de la préparation de l’installation. Essayez d’exécuter à nouveau cette application ».

J’ai donc essayé de télécharger El Capitan.dmg avec le lien donné et de créer une clé USB bootable depuis mon PC Windows avec le logiciel transMac. Sauf que quand je démarre avec « alt », la clé n’apparaît pas ! J’ai seulement le Macintosh HD.

Pourriez-vous m’aider s’il vous plaît ? ☺️


----------



## macomaniac (6 Août 2021)

Bonjour *Cel*

Le logiciel Transmac sur PC ne peut confectionner une clé d'installation démarrable par Mac qu'à partir d'images-disques de Lion ou Mountain Lion exclusivement > et d'aucun autre OS ultérieur. C'est donc peine perdue pour El Capitan.

- quand à El Capitan > ses composants de réinstallation ont tout bonnement été retirés du serveur Apple de récupération (comme pour tous les OS antérieurs). Quant aux composants de Sierra --> il sont carrément invalides. En résumé : l'option "*Réinstaller OS X*" ou *macOS* est devenue une impasse pour tout OS antérieur à High Sierra. Je n'arrive pas à concevoir une (bonne) raison de cette gabégie.​
Peux-tu préciser : quelles sont l'année et le modèle de ton Mac ? - l'OS le plus récent installé ? - si tu disposes d'un autre Mac ou si tu connais quelqu'un qui possède un Mac ?


----------



## Locke (6 Août 2021)

Pour information, dans ma signature, il y a un lien direct de téléchargement pour OS X El Capitan. C'est un lien officiel sur les serveurs d'Apple. Ce lien est toujours actif, la preuve...





Pour notre ami Cel21, attention, c'est un fichier .dmg, la suite par notre ami macomaniac.


----------



## macomaniac (6 Août 2021)

@ *Locke*

Nope. Je parle des composants d'installation de l'option : "*Réinstaller OS X*" d'une session de secours. Celle où l'écran d'accueil affiche une fenêtre de *4 Utilitaires OS X*.

- je ne parle pas d'une image-disque *InstallMacOSX.dmg* téléchargeable depuis l'AppStore à partir de Safari. Image-disque *InstallMacOSX.dmg* qui ne contient qu'un paquet d'installation : *InstallMacOSX.pkg* destiné à installer un installateur : *Installer OS X El Capitan* (*Install OS X El Capitan.app*) dans les Applications. Opération qui ne peut s'effectuer que dans une session d'utiilsateur régulière (et pas une session de secours) et sur un Mac supportant El Capitan (échec de génération de l'installateur sur tout Mac dont l'OS d'usine est postérieur à El Capitan).​
Donc *Cel* peut toujours télécharger avec son PC un *InstallMacOSX.dmg* depuis l'AppStore. Et qu'est-ce qu'elle va en faire dans sa session de Windows incapable de gérer le paquet d'installation : *InstallMacOSX.pkg* pour générer un installateur complet : *Installer OS X El Capitan* ?


----------



## Locke (6 Août 2021)

C'est juste un rappel mentionnant que le fichier d'installation .dmg est toujours disponible sur les serveurs d'Apple. Le problème est qu'il faut un autre Mac, sous Windows c'est la misère et je le sais très bien.


----------



## Cel21 (6 Août 2021)

Bonjour à vous deux !

Alors non, je n’ai malheureusement pas d’autre Mac. Et je n’ai aucune idée de l’année et du modèle du Mac, ni même du dernier OS installé ! Ça ne va pas beaucoup vous aider…

Si je comprends bien, le Mac est inutilisable !?


----------



## Locke (6 Août 2021)

Cel21 a dit:


> Et je n’ai aucune idée de l’année et du modèle du Mac, ni même du dernier OS installé !


Au dos de ce MBP il y a un n° de série que tu taperas ici... https://checkcoverage.apple.com/fr/fr/ ...tu auras un retour avec le modèle de ce MBP que tu communiqueras dans ta prochaine réponse.


----------



## Cel21 (6 Août 2021)

Merci ! 
Alors ça me dit MacBook Pro, 15 pouces, mi-2009.


----------



## macomaniac (6 Août 2021)

Ton *MacBook Pro* est compatible jusqu'à l'OS El Capitan (*10.11*) maximum. Pour résumer ton problème de réinstallation -->

- soit tu trouves sur le net une image-disque *InstallESD.dmg* de Lion (*10.7*) ou Mountain Lion (*10.8*) et Transmac saura à partir de cette source confectionner une clé démarrable par Mac ;​​- soit tu trouves quelqu'un qui puisse te confectionner avec son Mac une clé d'installation démarrable d'un des OS compatible comme El Capitan.​


----------



## Cel21 (6 Août 2021)

Ok ! Je te remercie ! 
Je vais déjà essayer de trouver une image -disque sur le net, et sinon je chercherai quelqu’un avec un Mac !
Je reviendrai vers vous si besoin. 
Merci beaucoup ! 
Bonne soirée


----------



## Kalazan35 (6 Août 2021)

Bonjour, j'ai malheureusement le même problème, pas de disque pour réinstaller et "macintosh hd" n'apparait plus... Je sais plus quoi faire je désespère, j'ai un macbook air qui était sous big sur avec une puce M1, quand je l'allume ça tourne en rond et impossible une fois dans les options de démarrage de trouver le disque


----------



## macomaniac (7 Août 2021)

Bonjour *Kalazan*

Tu as peut-être un problème de réinstallation > mais qui ne peut pas être "le même" --> dans la mesure où les composants de réinstallation de Big Sur sont bien disponibles sur le serveur Apple de récupération.

- obtiens-tu l'écran affichant une fenêtre d'accueil de 4 *Utilitaires macOS* de la session de secours ?​


----------



## Kalazan35 (7 Août 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> - obtiens-tu l'écran affichant une fenêtre d'accueil de 4 *Utilitaires macOS* de la session de secours


Merci de ta réponse. Je ne suis pas sûr de comprendre ce que tu me demandes mais j’ai dans l’ordre : Restaurer à partir de Time machine, Réinstaller macOS Big Sur, Safari, Utilitaire de disque.
Dans l’utilitaire pas de Macintosh HD et quand j’essaye de réinstaller ça me demande de choisir un disque mais aucun apparaît

J’ai voulu formater mon disque dur mais j’ai dû faire une bêtise, j’ai eu un message comme quoi je n’avais pas le droit administrateur pour réinstaller ma OS donc j’ai suivi la procédure sur le site d’Apple et depuis, plus de disque…


----------



## macomaniac (7 Août 2021)

Bon. Quand tu es dans la session de secours affichant les 4 *Utilitaires macOS* > aucune option de cette fenêtre lancée -->
va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

- dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative (ce qui est inscrit sous Bloc de code) :​

```
diskutil list internal
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)

tu vas voir s'afficher en mode texte la configuration du disque interne seule

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir poster ici ce tableau sans avoir besoin de prendre de photo -->


tu sélectionnes le tableau > *⌘C* pour le copier dans le presse-papier > *⌘Q* pour quitter le «Terminal» > option  : "*Obtenir de l'aide en ligne*" (dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires) > ce qui lance un navigateur «Safari»

page Apple par défaut > un clic sur l'adresse de haut de page pour l'éditer > saisis  : *macgénération* (tout court  : c'est une barre de recherche Google) et valide > tu atteins le site MacGé > Forums > te connectes > ce fil

en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *⫶* (le *16è* depuis la gauche = vers le milieu de la barre) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : * </>* (= Bloc de code) => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*. C'est le *16è* > pas le *6è* menu.

=> ces informations montreront la configuration logique de ton disque.

Note 1 : si tu ne peux pas poster via le Safari de la session de secours (ça arrive) --> poste une photo du tableau (à partir du commencement = le disque */dev/disk0* ou disque physique interne) - tu as un bouton : "*Joindre un fichier*" en bas de cette page.

Note 2 : dans la session de secours > les applications se lancent en mode "alternatif" et pas parallèle. Il faut quitter le Terminal pour lancer Safari. Vice-versa > quitter Safari pour récupérer l'écran général de la session de secours et pouvoir relancer le Terminal. Aucun redémarrage n'est requis.


----------



## Kalazan35 (7 Août 2021)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:             Apple_APFS_ISC ⁨⁩                        524.3 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk3⁩         245.1 GB   disk0s2
   3:        Apple_APFS_Recovery ⁨⁩                        5.4 GB     disk0s3

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +245.1 GB   disk3
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 459.5 MB   disk3s2
   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                1.0 GB     disk3s3
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Data⁩                    191.9 GB   disk3s5
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      20.5 KB    disk3s6
```

Voici le résultat que j'ai obtenu


----------



## macomaniac (7 Août 2021)

Tu as un *Conteneur* avec une distribution à *4* volumes invalide. Dont un volume-Données de *192 Go* d'occupation.

- souhaites-tu faire une réinstallation propre de Big Sur ?​


----------



## Kalazan35 (7 Août 2021)

Je pense que ça serait bien. J’aimerai re-avoir mon Mac de zéro comme quand je l’ai eu


----------



## macomaniac (7 Août 2021)

D'accord. Passe la commande exacte :

```
diskutil ap deleteContainer disk3 "Macintosh HD"
```

(respecte les espaces - *"Macintosh HD"* avec les *""*) la commande supprime le *Conteneur apfs* et reformate un volume *Macintosh HD* standard sur la partition de base

Poste le retour.

Note : ne redémarre pas ensuite ni ne lance une installation. Il faut une commande complémentaire pour reconvertir *Macintosh HD* à l'*apfs*.


----------



## Kalazan35 (7 Août 2021)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil ap deleteContainer disk3 "Macintosh HD"
Started APFS operation on disk3
Deleting APFS Container with all of its APFS Volumes
Unmounting Volumes
Unmounting Volume "Preboot" on disk3s2
Unmounting Volume "Recovery" on disk3s3
Unmounting Volume "Update" on disk3s4
Unmounting Volume "Data" on disk3s5
Unmounting Volume "VM" on disk3s6
Deleting Volumes
Deleting Container
Wiping former APFS disks
Switching content types
1 new disk created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk0s2
Finished APFS operation on disk3
Formatting disk0s2 as Mac OS Extended (Journaled) with name Macintosh HD
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Août 2021)

Parfait. Passe la commande complémentaire :

```
diskutil ap convert disk0s2
```

qui convertit *Macintosh HD* à l'*apfs*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Kalazan35 (7 Août 2021)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil ap convert disk0s2
Converting the volume on disk0s2 to an APFS Volume on an APFS Container
Started APFS operation on disk0s2 (Macintosh HD)
Converting HFS Volume to an APFS Container which will export one APFS Volume
The target is the Journaled HFS+ volume "Macintosh HD" backed by the GPT partition disk0s2
The target is a macOS system disk
Found APFS EFI driver /usr/standalone/i386/apfs.efi to install into the APFS Container
The target is not encrypted
Unmounting disk0s2
Starting conversion from HFS to APFS
Performing apfs_hfs_convert -x --verbose=0x400 --efi /usr/standalone/i386/apfs.efi /dev/disk0s2
Reporting post-conversion statistics
A problem occurred during conversion from HFS to APFS
APFS Converter exit code is 1
Aborted conversion in commit mode so will restore type
Setting type of disk0s2 to HFS
Changing the physical disk partition type in shared mode
Partition modification attempt count was 1
Not mounting APFS Volume
Exiting conversion operations with error code -69860
Error: -69860: The underlying task reported failure on exit
Underlying error: 1
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Août 2021)

Échec de la commande de conversion. Passe la commande alternative :

```
diskutil eraseVolume apfs "Macintosh HD" disk0s2
```

(*"Macintosh HD"* avec les *""*) la commande reformate la partition *disk0s2* en *apfs* avec un volume *Macintosh HD*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Kalazan35 (7 Août 2021)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil eraseVolume apfs "Macintosh HD" disk0s2
Started erase on disk0s2 (Macintosh HD)
Unmounting disk
Erasing
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk0s2
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Août 2021)

Ça a marché cette fois-ci -->

- dans la fenêtre des 4 *Utilitaires macOS* > lance l'option : "*Réinstaller macOS Big Su*r" => et choisis *Macintosh HD* comme destination lorsque cela te sera proposé.​


----------



## Kalazan35 (7 Août 2021)

Parfait !! Merci beaucoup de prendre de ton temps pour aider les gens qui s’y connaissent moins.


----------



## macomaniac (7 Août 2021)

Content pour toi !


----------



## Dynatos (12 Août 2021)

Bonjour,

J'ai un souci avec mon iMac, pouvez-vous m'aider s'il vous plaît, mais je n'arrive pas à joindre de photo ?


----------



## macomaniac (12 Août 2021)

Bonsoir *Dynatos*

Voici ton disque interne :

```
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                       * 1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI                        209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh H            999.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X              650.0 MB   disk0s3
```

volume principal *Macintosh H* en format *jhfs+*. Volume auxiliaire *Boot OS X* au lieu de *Recovery HD* > avec pourtant la taille de *650 Mo* d'une partition de secours. Volume du programme interne du Mac (*EFI*) dans les bons type et taille > sans volume *EFI* affiché mais cela semble avoir été le défaut dans un terminal des très anciens OS.

volume *Mac OS X Base System* de l'OS de secours démarré. Le préfixe *Mac* n'est partagé que par 2 OS de secours : Lion (*10.7*) & Mountain Lion (*10.8*).

Quels sont : le modèle et l'année du Mac ? - l'OS le plus récent installé ? - l'OS actuellement proposé à la réinstallation par l'option : "*Réinstaller Mac OS X*" ? 

- je suppose que tu ne peux plus démarrer sur *Macintosh H* ou si ?​


----------



## Dynatos (12 Août 2021)

Je me suis trompé de photo désolé, voici la bonne :



C'est un iMac 27 pouce mi 2011 , avec la version Mac OS High Sierra et c'est Mac  OS X



macomaniac a dit:


> - je suppose que tu ne peux plus démarrer sur *Macintosh H* ou si ?


Eh non, je ne peux plus le démarrer


----------



## macomaniac (12 Août 2021)

Tu as démarré par internet (globe terrestre) > ce qui a téléchargé en *RAM* l'OS de secours d'usine du Mac = Lion > avant de démarrer le Mac dessus. Sur ta nouvelle photo > on ne voit plus de partition auxiliaire.

- sache que tu ne peux pas réinstaller l'OS d'usine Lion > car les composants de réinstallation de cet OS ne sont plus présents sur le serveur Apple de réinstallation.​
Quand tu dis que tu ne peux plus démarrer sur *Macintosh HD* : ce volume recèle-t-il toujours une installation de High Sierra ? - si tu ne l'as pas reformaté > comment se manifeste l'échec de démarrage ?


----------



## Dynatos (12 Août 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Quand tu dis que tu ne peux plus démarrer sur *Macintosh HD* : ce volume recèle-t-il toujours une installation de High Sierra ? - si tu ne l'as pas reformaté > comment se manifeste l'échec de démarrage ?


Je ne crois pas, quand je démarre l'iMac sans toucher à rien, ça me met le fichier avec un point d'interrogation. Si je fais cmd + r, avant ça me mettait l'utilitaire de disque directement, mais maintenant ça me met directement le redémarrage par internet...


----------



## macomaniac (12 Août 2021)

*⌘R* déclenche un démarrage de secours local > mais en cas d'absence de partition de secours sur le disque interne > ce démarrage est redirigé sur un démarrage par internet sur l'OS de secours d'usine du Mac téléchargé en *RAM*. C'est ton cas.

- ta capture de l'Utilitaire de disque montre que *Macintosh HD* est actuellement vide.​
As-tu un autre Mac à ta disposition ? - ou du moins un PC ?


----------



## Dynatos (12 Août 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> As-tu un autre Mac à ta disposition ? - ou du moins un PC ?


Oui, j'en ai un, mais pas un Mac par contre.


----------



## macomaniac (12 Août 2021)

Et as-tu une clé USB disponible (à partit de *4 Go*) ?


----------



## Dynatos (12 Août 2021)

Oui. Il faut que je fasse une clé USB bootable avec macOS High Sierra pour démarrer l'iMac avec la clé USB ?


----------



## macomaniac (12 Août 2021)

Tu ne pourras pas confectionner une clé d'installation démarrable de High Sierra avec ton PC. Mais je peux te proposer de quoi recréer sur le disque de ton *iMac* une partition de secours High Sierra => qui te permettra de réinstaller cet OS. Car les composants de sa réinstallation sont bien présents sur le serveur Ade pple de récupération.

Dans la session de ton PC > viens à ce fil des forums et utilise ce lien : ☞*Reco.dmg*☜ (clique le lien rouge) => qui va faire télécharger une image-disque *Reco.dmg* de *600 Mo* depuis le dossier public de ma DropBox. Ferme le message d'accueil éventuel --> *Télécharger* > *Téléchargement immédiat*.

- le volume *Reco* de cette image-disque contient *3* outils : une image-disque *BaseSystem.dmg* contenant un OS de secours High Sierra (image-disque reprise d'une partition  de secours de High Sierra) > un fichier *BaseSystem.chunklist* listant les contenus de l'image-disque > et un exécutable *dmtest* (créé par Apple à l'époque de Lion mais valide à travers le temps) qui permet d'exploiter les 2 composants précédents pour créer une session de secours en-dessous du volume désigné comme cible.​
Quand tu disposes de l'image-disque *Reco.dmg* > branche ta clé au PC. Reformate-la en *exFAT* > nom  de volume *CLE*. Copie l'image-disque *Reco.dmg* dans *CLE*.

- cela fait > éjecte la clé du PC.​
----------

Branche-la au Mac. Attends quelques secondes que le disque soit connecté. Repasse alors une commande :

```
diskutil list
```

qui affiche le tableau des disques

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir poster ici ce tableau sans avoir besoin de prendre de photo -->


tu sélectionnes le tableau > *⌘C* pour le copier dans le presse-papier > *⌘Q* pour quitter le «Terminal» > option  : "*Obtenir de l'aide en ligne*" (dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires) > ce qui lance un navigateur «Safari»

page Apple par défaut > un clic sur l'adresse de haut de page pour l'éditer > saisis  : *macgénération* (tout court  : c'est une barre de recherche Google) et valide > tu atteins le site MacGé > Forums > te connectes > ce fil

en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *⫶* (le *16è* depuis la gauche = vers le milieu de la barre) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : * </>* (= Bloc de code) => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.

=> ce tableau montrera la clé (en queue de peloton des disques).

Note 1 : si tu ne peux pas poster via le Safari de la session de secours (ça arrive) --> poste une photo du tableau comme tu as déjà fait.

Note 2 : dans la session de secours > les applications se lancent en mode "alternatif" et pas parallèle. Il faut quitter le Terminal pour lancer Safari. Vice-versa > quitter Safari pour récupérer l'écran général de la session de secours et pouvoir relancer le Terminal. Aucun redémarrage n'est requis.


----------



## Dynatos (12 Août 2021)

D'accord. Merci beaucoup, je vais faire ça, je vous envoie le résultat quand ça sera bon


----------



## macomaniac (12 Août 2021)

Je me déconnecte. Je reprendrai dans ce fil demain matin.


----------



## Dynatos (12 Août 2021)

Voilà :
​


----------



## macomaniac (13 Août 2021)

Je vois la clé. Quand tu seras reconnecté > session de secours Lion ouverte et clé branchée --> 

- passe la commande :​

```
hdiutil attach /Vol*/CLE/Reco*
```

la commande monte le volume de l'image-disque de la clé

Poste le retour.


----------



## Dynatos (13 Août 2021)

Le Mac est toujours allumé de hier soir, il était en veille. Je le redémarre ou je fais cette commande directement (je suis encore sur le terminal de commande) ?


----------



## macomaniac (13 Août 2021)

Reste dans la session ouverte sans redémarrer. Poste le retour de la commande.


----------



## Dynatos (13 Août 2021)




----------



## macomaniac (13 Août 2021)

Parfait : volume *Reco* monté.

- avant de te passer la commande décisive (qui est longue) --> peux-tu venir à ce fil des forums en lecture seule avec le Safari de l'option : "*Obtenir de l'aide en ligne*" ou pas ? - si oui => tu pourrais copier la commande avant de la coller dans le *terminal*. Si non => tu devras la saisir à la main...​


----------



## Dynatos (13 Août 2021)

D'accord, merci, je vais essayer


----------



## macomaniac (13 Août 2021)

Voici la commande à passer :

```
/Vol*/Reco/dmtest ensureRecoveryPartition /Vol*/Macin* /Vol*/Reco/BaseSystem.dmg 0 0 /Vol*/Reco/BaseSystem.chunklist
```

passe-la en copier-coller à rebours : tu la copies d'abord ici avec Safari > tu la colles dans le *terminal* > tu l'exécutes. Si tu ne peux pas utiliser Safari à cette fin => saisis-la à la main. Tu peux étirer en largeur la fenêtre du *terminal* par commodité pour la saisir sur une seule ligne. Si tu es en manuel et que tu aies un doute sur ta saisie => avant d'exécuter la commande poste une photo qui la montre et je te dirai ce qu'il en est.

la commande appelle l'exécutable *dmtest* à utiliser les 2 ressources : *BaseSystem.dmg* et *BaseSystem.chunklist* => pour créer une partition de secours *Recovery HD* de *650 Mo* juste au pied du volume *Macintosh HD*. Volume *Recovery HD* recelant un OS de secours démarrable de High Sierra (10.13)

Si la commande passe > un affichage kilométrique va défiler dans le *terminal*. Quand tu auras récupéré *-bash-3.2#* en signal de fin => ne poste que les *10* dernières lignes environ du tableau. Elles me suffiront à juger si l'opération a réussi.


----------



## Dynatos (13 Août 2021)

Juste un petit souci : j'arrive pas à accepter le message donc je ne peux pas accéder au site, même quand glisse la page vers la gauche, le message reste dans la même position


----------



## macomaniac (13 Août 2021)

Alors quitte Safari > ce qui te redonne les 4 *Utilitaires* d'accueil et la possibilité de relancer le *terminal*.

- saisis la commande à la main avec soin. Après tout : je l'ai bien fait moi-même au clavier => donc tu dois pouvoir en faire autant.​


----------



## Dynatos (13 Août 2021)

C'est bon je l'ai déjà tapé a la main. Par contre, je pense que ça a planté


----------



## macomaniac (13 Août 2021)

Oui : il arrive que la commande plante. C'est le cas ici. Mais il y a un plan B (moins élégant mais qui devrait fonctionner) -->

- passe la commande :​

```
cp -av /Vol*/Reco*/BaseSystem.dmg /Vol*/Macin*
```

la commande copie l'image-disque *BaseSystem.dmg* du volume *Reco* => dans *Macintosh HD*. Environ *550 Mo* compressés à copier.

Poste le retour.


----------



## Dynatos (13 Août 2021)

Voilà :


----------



## macomaniac (13 Août 2021)

Image-disque bien copiée. Passe la commande :

```
diskutil umount force disk14s1
```

la commande démonte le volume *Reco* monté de l'image-disque *Reco.dmg* contenue dans *CLE*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Dynatos (13 Août 2021)




----------



## macomaniac (13 Août 2021)

Parfait. Passe la commande :

```
diskutil mount /Vol*/Macin*/Base*
```

la commande monte le volume *OS X Base System* de l'image-disque *BaseSystem.dmg* copiée dans *Macintosh HD*

Poste le retour.


----------



## macomaniac (13 Août 2021)

Pardon : fausse commande. Voici la bonne commande :

```
hdiutil attach /Vol*/Macin*/Base*
```

poste le retour de cette dernière seule.


----------



## Dynatos (13 Août 2021)

En tout cas, merci beaucoup de prendre du temps pour m'aider


----------



## macomaniac (13 Août 2021)

Je vois que tu as bien passé en second la bonne commande. Volume monté.

- passe la commande :​

```
asr restore --s /Vol*/OS* --t /Vol*/CLE --erase --noprompt
```

la commande appelle l'outil de réplication Apple *asr* (*a*pple_*s*oftware_*r*estore) --> à restaurer (= cloner en mode bloc absolu) le volume *OS X Base System* qu'on vient de monter => au volume *CLE* de la clé. *CLE* va être  reformaté > renommé : *OS X Base System* comme la source > cloné d'un OS de secours High Sierra de *1,3 Go* > rendu démarrable à la fin par l'inscription d'un chemin de démarrage sur son en-tête. 2 passes : *Restoring* > *Verifying* - la progression dans chacune marquée par tranches de *10%*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Dynatos (13 Août 2021)




----------



## macomaniac (13 Août 2021)

J'avais oublié que ta clé USB n'est pas configurée Mac comme disque de destination de la réplication. On arrange ça.

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ CLE gpt disk13
```

la commande réinitialise la clé : table *GPT* > format *jhfs+* > volume *CLE*

Poste le retour.

Note : je t'avais prévenu que le plan B est "moins élégant". Mais on va y arriver.


----------



## Dynatos (13 Août 2021)

Ne vous inquiétez pas, le tout c'est d'y arriver 

Merci beaucoup


----------



## macomaniac (13 Août 2021)

Le volume *CLE* refuse de se laisser démonter. Je pense que > si le volume *Reco* de l'image-disque a été démonté > le disque virtuel *Reco.dmg* de l'image-disque est toujours attaché logiquement au Système du Mac. Et c'est cet attachement (connexion du disque) qui bloque le démontage du volume *CLE* qui contient l'image-disque. Bref...

- passe la commande préalable :​

```
diskutil eject disk14
```

la commande détache du Système du Mac (déconnecte) le disque virtuel de l'image-disque

Si le retour t'indique que ça a fonctionné > passe la commande :

```
diskutil umount force disk13s1
```

qui démonte le volume *CLE*

Si le retour t'indique que ça a fonctionné > repasse la commande :

```
diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ CLE gpt disk13
```

qui reconfigure la clé

Poste le retour de cette 3è commande.


----------



## Dynatos (13 Août 2021)

Les 3 ont marché


----------



## macomaniac (13 Août 2021)

Parfait. Alors je ne sais pas si la commande de réplication *asr* avait commencé par démonter le volume source de la réplication ou pas (les volumes source et destination sont démontés avant l'opération > mais ils doivent être montés au départ).

- passe la commande de vérification :​

```
ls /Vol*
```

qui affiche les volumes actuellement montés

Poste le retour.


----------



## Dynatos (13 Août 2021)




----------



## macomaniac (13 Août 2021)

*OS X Base System* toujours monté. On remet les couverts -->

- repasse la commande de réplication :​

```
asr restore --s /Vol*/OS* --t /Vol*/CLE --erase --noprompt
```

et poste le retour.


----------



## Dynatos (13 Août 2021)

Il est en train de restaurer :


----------



## macomaniac (13 Août 2021)

Ça marche cette fois-ci --> poste le tableau final histoire de vérifier que tout a été validé.


----------



## Dynatos (13 Août 2021)

Normalement c'est bon


----------



## macomaniac (13 Août 2021)

Parfait -->

- redémarre (*Menu*  > *Redémarrer*) > et tiens aussitôt pressée la touche "*alt*" pour obtenir l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage. Choisis *OS X Base System* (volume restauré de la clé) > démarre dessus.​
Obtiens-tu après un temps de chargement un écran affichant 4 *Utilitaires macOS* > dont l'option : "*Réinstaller macOS*" offre de réinstaller High Sierra ?


----------



## Dynatos (13 Août 2021)

A priori ça a l'air d'être bon


----------



## macomaniac (13 Août 2021)

Parfait -->

- lance l'option : "*Réinstaller macOS*" => et choisis *Macintosh HD* comme destination lorsque cela te sera proposé.​


----------



## Dynatos (13 Août 2021)

J'ai lancé le téléchargement, je vous tiens au courant 

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide


----------



## macomaniac (13 Août 2021)

Hé ! hé ! ça été un vrai parcours d'obstacles. Qui m'a remémoré ceux d'un service militaire, où il fallait ramper tout harnaché sous des barbelés tout en surmontant des obstacles ventraux


----------



## Dynatos (13 Août 2021)

J'ai le même soucis qu'hier soir. Ça reste bloqué à 4min...


----------



## Dynatos (13 Août 2021)

Que dois je faire s'il vous plaît ? 

​
Voici mon diskutil list :

​


----------



## macomaniac (13 Août 2021)

Est-ce que le blocage est intervenu au cours du téléchargement initial ?


----------



## Dynatos (13 Août 2021)

Oui, lorsque que j'ai voulu installer macOS sur le disque dur Macintosh HD


----------



## macomaniac (13 Août 2021)

Le téléchargement s'étant lancé > le message d'erreur : "La requête a expiré" me semble indiquer un problème de connexion à internet (genre : débit trop lent).

- as-tu une bonne connexion à internet ? - tu ne télécharges pas en partage de connexion avec ton iPhone par hasard ?​


----------



## Dynatos (13 Août 2021)

J'étais en wifi, j'ai une connexion entre 20 et 40 mb/s ce qui est potable car je suis en VDSL et non, j'étais pas en partage de connexion, mais j'ai pas d'iPhone par contre

Le téléchargement se passe très bien du début jusqu'aux 4 min. Il m'indique 20min de téléchargement qui sont respectés jusqu'à 4 min où là, ça bloque. Puis après, ça me met ça et si jamais le Mac se met en veille après les 4min, il ne se rallume pas, je suis obligé de l'éteindre avec le bouton et le redémarrer.


----------



## macomaniac (13 Août 2021)

C'est un problème de téléchargement des composants de réinstallation depuis le serveur Apple de récupération. Il y en a pour *5,2 Go* en ce qui concerne High Sierra.

- as-tu moyen de relier ton Mac à ta box par un câble Ethernet pour assurer une connexion filaire ?​
Dans tous les cas > il te faut insister. Tu peux toujours redémarrer via "*alt*" sur le volume *OS X Base System* de la clé. La manipulation qu'on a faite a répliqué dans le volume de la clé un OS de secours High Sierra démarrable. Donc en démarrant dessus tu retrouves toutes les fonctionnalités d'une session de secours de cet OS > dont l'option de réinstallation qui implique un téléchargement initial de composants d'installation.


----------



## Dynatos (13 Août 2021)

J'essaye de démarrer avec OS X Base Système, j'ai réussi à créer une clé bootable mais elle est considéré comme endommagée... 
	

		
			
		

		
	






-------------------------------------------------------

Le téléchargement est lancé, mais bon, je pense que ça va encore se bloquer à 4min ... 

-------------------------------------------------------

Pour l'instant, pour la première fois, c'est passé à 3min   Espérons que ça dure

-------------------------------------------------------

Ça y est !!!! Ça marche !!! Vraiment merci beaucoup


----------



## litobar71 (13 Août 2021)

c'était histoire de "*crapahuter*" comme l'a souligné Sieur *macomaniac*, mais à 20 ans on en a dans les guibolles !


----------



## macomaniac (13 Août 2021)

Content pour toi !

- il fallait réitérer patiemment --> ce que tu as fait.​


----------



## boninmi (13 Août 2021)

litobar71 a dit:


> c'était histoire de "*crapahuter*" comme l'a souligné Sieur *macomaniac*, mais à 20 ans on en a dans les guibolles !


J'ai été dispensé. Soutien de famille ...


----------



## litobar71 (13 Août 2021)

dépannage très "débrouillard" néanmoins avec ce roublard d'Ouroboros 1ᵉʳ !


----------



## cl13m (29 Août 2021)

Bonsoir,

Si quelqu’un pouvais m’aider… Mon ordinateur était bloqué (désactivé) car j’avais perdu le mdp pour rentrer dedans… Le MacBook date de 2017 (MacBook Air)…

Il y a pas longtemps j’ai essayé de le redémarrer et le réinitialiser en réinstallant OS X… Le téléchargement se passait bien mais il n’a pas pu aboutir. J’ai donc sans faire exprès supprimé le disque dur (dans utilitaire de disque). Depuis, le disque n’apparaît plus lorsque je veux le sélectionner pour mettre la mise à jour. 

Je suis vraiment une bille en informatique. Si quelqu’un avait une réponse, merci beaucoup !


----------



## boninmi (29 Août 2021)

Est-ce que c'était ce Mac
As-tu retrouvé le mot de passe ?
Quel était le dernier système installé ?
Quel était le système proposé à la réinstallation et pourquoi n'aboutissait-elle pas ?
De quelle façon as-tu "supprimé" le disque dur (dans Utilitaire de Disque, il n'y a aucune option de ce type) ?


----------



## cl13m (29 Août 2021)

Oui. c’est bien ce Mac. Non, je n’ai pas réussi à récupérer le mdp car il n’était pas à moi mais à un membre de ma famille qui l’a oubliée… 

Le dernier système utilisé, je ne sais pas lequel c’était. Le système proposé est Os X El Capitan. Il y a 1 semaine, j’avais presque réussi à le refaire marcher mais le téléchargement n’a pas abouti pour je ne sais quelle raison… 

Je vous met une image de là où je suis allé pour supprimer le disque…


----------



## boninmi (30 Août 2021)

Tu n'as donc pas "supprimé" mais simplement effacé le disque.

Ce Mac supporte un système récent, il est compatible avec Big Sur. Pour cela, il y a sans doute des étapes intermédiaires, en particulier choisir un format de disque adapté.

Quelle est ta connexion internet : filaire, wifi ? Quel débit ? Si la connexion est lente, il faut parfois être très patient et recommencer. Si tu n'y arrives pas, @macomaniac pourra sans doute t'aider.


----------



## Ades94 (3 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

Je poste ici car c'est un problème du même genre que je rencontre.

J'ai récupéré un iMac de 2009 sans DD, j'ai donc acheté un SSD externe afin de le faire tourner. Je possède un MacBook Air sous Big Sur mais impossible pour moi de suivre les conseils d'Apple : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201372
Je ne peux pas télécharger une version High Sierra.

Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée ?


----------



## boninmi (3 Septembre 2021)

Bonsoir,

Déjà il faudrait savoir si c'est un iMac début ou fin 2009. Si c'est début 2009 le système le plus récent sera El Capitan.
Ton SSD doit être formaté en Mac OS étendu .

À partir de là qu'est-ce qui ne va pas par rapport à la page d'Apple ?


----------



## Ades94 (4 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour,

Effectivement c'est El Capitan et mon SSD est bien au format étendu.
Apple dit : "_Sur un Mac compatible avec El Capitan, ouvrez l’image disque et exécutez le programme d’installation qui s’y trouve, intitulé InstallMacOSX.pkg_" Quand j'exécute le programme voici le message d'erreur que j'ai "_Cette version d’OS X 10.11 ne peut pas être installée sur cet ordinateur._" Du coup je n'ai pas l'app installée dans le dossier d'application.


----------



## macomaniac (4 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour *Ades*

On peut en utilisant le *terminal* générer un installateur *Install OS X El Capitan.app* à partir du paquet d'installation
*InstallMacOSX.pkg* > en échappant la vérification de compatibilité de cet OS avec le Mac hôte.

- tu n'as qu'à dire si tu es intéressé par cette opération.​


----------



## Ades94 (4 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour,

Je ne connais pas cette méthode mais je suis preneur du moment que cela n’a pas d’impact sur mon MacBook Air


----------



## macomaniac (4 Septembre 2021)

Aucun impact. Où se trouve localisée actuellement l'image-disque *InstallMacOSX.dmg* que tu as téléchargée depuis le site Apple ?


----------



## Ades94 (4 Septembre 2021)

Il se trouve dans le dossier Téléchargements


----------



## macomaniac (4 Septembre 2021)

Bien. Tu trouves le Terminal à la localisation : Applications > Utilitaires > Terminal.

- lance le Terminal. Tu vois s'afficher une fenêtre qui ressemble à celle d'un traitement de texte basique > avec une invite de commande que tu ne peux pas effacer. Inscris la commande (fais un copier-coller direct de la commande affichée ici sous Bloc de code => dans la fenêtre du *terminal* à droite de l'invite de commande) :​

```
hdiutil attach ~/Down*/Ins*
```

et ↩︎ (presse une fois la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)

la commande monte le volume *Install OS X* de l'image-disque des Téléchargements

Poste le retour affiché dans la fenêtre du *terminal* en copier-coller > en veillant à faire le coller dans un Bloc de code (c'est plus lisible !) par le procédé suivant -->

- en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *⫶* (le *17è* depuis la gauche = vers le milieu de la barre) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : * </>* (= Bloc de code) => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​


----------



## Ades94 (4 Septembre 2021)

Comme ça ?

```
Last login: Sat Sep  4 21:20:15 on console
maupoussin@macbook-air-de-franck ~ % hdiutil attach ~/Down*/Ins*
prévue   CRC32 $E501C65A
/dev/disk3              GUID_partition_scheme             
/dev/disk3s1            EFI                               
/dev/disk3s2            Apple_HFS                          /Volumes/Install OS X
maupoussin@macbook-air-de-franck ~ %
```


----------



## peyret (4 Septembre 2021)

Ades94 a dit:


> Comme ça ?


..pas tout à fait, c'est ici -->


----------



## macomaniac (4 Septembre 2021)

Bon pour la commande. Et je vois que *Peyret* vient de t'indiquer comment utiliser des balises *code* (et pas *icode*) la prochaine fois.

- le volume *Install OS X* est monté. Il contient un paquet d'installation *InstallMacOSX.pkg*. Enchaîne avec la commande (copier-coller et exécution) :​

```
mkdir ~/Desk*/TOTO
```

qui crée un dossier *TOTO* vide sur ton Bureau de session. La commande ne retourne pas d'affichage sinon l'invite de commande.

Vois-tu un dossier *TOTO* sur ton Bureau ?


----------



## macomaniac (4 Septembre 2021)

Note : j'ai vu que tu avais édité après coup ton message #894 d'après les indications de *Peyret*. Bien posté dans un bloc de code cette fois : tu remarqueras la densité supérieure de l'affichage offrant une meilleure lisibilité.

- pour ce qui est de la suite des opérations > et d'abord la création du dossier *TOTO* sur ton Bureau (cf. mon message #896) --> si tu préfères qu'on remette les choses à demain : tu n'as qu'à le dire.​


----------



## Ades94 (5 Septembre 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Vois-tu un dossier *TOTO* sur ton Bureau ?


Je ne vois pas le dossier et voici ce que me dit le Terminal

```
maupoussin@macbook-air-de-franck ~ % mkdir ~/Desk*/TOTO
zsh: no matches found: /Users/maupoussin/Desk*/TOTO
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Septembre 2021)

Je me demande si le *shell* (interpréteur de commandes) *zsh* admet les * d'abréviation (comme celui de mon *Desk** pour *Desktop* = Bureau).

- passe la commande alternative :​

```
mkdir ~/Desktop/TOTO
```

et dis si tu vois apparaître un dossier *TOTO* sur ton Bureau de session.


----------



## Ades94 (5 Septembre 2021)

Oui la j'ai bien le dossier 

Merci pour le temps passé à m'aider


----------



## macomaniac (5 Septembre 2021)

Je vais donc éviter les * avec *zsh*. Je ne sais pas si le volume *Install OS X* que tu avais monté hier est toujours monté.

- est-ce que tu le vois affiché aussi sur ton Bureau ?​


----------



## Ades94 (5 Septembre 2021)

Oui, je l'ai remonté ce matin


----------



## macomaniac (5 Septembre 2021)

Parfait. Alors voici la 1ère séquence d'opérations -->

- *a)* passe la commande :

```
cd ~/Desktop/TOTO
```

qui te loge dans le dossier *TOTO*. Pas de retour affiché si ça fonctionne mais une modfication de la structure de l'invite de commande.

- *b)* puis passe la commande :

```
sudo xar -xf /Volumes/"Install OS X"/InstallMacOSX.pkg
```

à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande effectue une extraction du paquet d'installation du volume *Install OS X* => sous forme d'un dossier homonyme *InstallMacOSX.pkg* dans *TOTO*. Ça va prendre du temps (*6,2 Go* impliqués).

- *c)* quand enfin tu récupères l'invite de commande du *terminal* > passe la commande :

```
ls ~/Desktop/TOTO
```

qui liste le contenu de *TOTO*

Poste le retour => que je voie l'état des lieux dans le dossier *TOTO*.


----------



## Ades94 (5 Septembre 2021)

Et voici 


```
maupoussin@macbook-air-de-franck ~ % cd ~/Desktop/TOTO
maupoussin@macbook-air-de-franck TOTO % sudo xar -xf /Volumes/"Install OS X"/InstallMacOSX.pkg
Password:
maupoussin@macbook-air-de-franck TOTO % ls ~/Desktop/TOTO
Distribution        InstallMacOSX.pkg    Resources
maupoussin@macbook-air-de-franck TOTO %
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Septembre 2021)

Pfuitt ! ça va vite ces *Mac M1*... Bon : on a les *3* objets attendus dans *TOTO*. Voici la 2è séquence d'opérations -->

- *a)* passe la commande :

```
sudo tar xvzf Payload
```

qui décompresse le fichier *Payload* contenu dans le dossier *InstallMacOSX.pkg* de *TOTO*. Si ça fonctionne => un affichage vertigineux va défiler dans le *terminal*.

*- b)* quand tu récupères l'invite de commande : *maupoussin@macbook-air-de-franck TOTO %* > repasse la commande :

```
ls ~/Desktop/TOTO
```

qui re-liste le contenu de *TOTO*

Poste le retour => que je voie l'évolution de l'état des lieux dans le dossier *TOTO*.


----------



## Ades94 (5 Septembre 2021)

J'ai un message d'erreur

```
maupoussin@macbook-air-de-franck TOTO % sudo tar xvzf Payload
tar: Error opening archive: Failed to open 'Payload'
maupoussin@macbook-air-de-franck TOTO %
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Septembre 2021)

Est-ce que le *SIP* (protocole de sécurité) est activé sur ton Mac ? --> passe la commande :

```
csrutil status
```

qui affiche le statut du *SIP*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Ades94 (5 Septembre 2021)

```
maupoussin@macbook-air-de-franck TOTO % csrutil status
System Integrity Protection status: enabled.
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Septembre 2021)

*SIP* activé. Pour le désactiver > il faut que tu ouvres la session de secours ainsi -->

- tiens pressé le bouton d'alimentation du Mac jusqu'à ce que tu voies affiché un "*Chargement des options de démarrage*". Cesse de presser le bouton alors. Tu obtiens l'écran des *Options de démarrage*. Sélectionne : *Options* > *Continuer* => est-ce que tu obtiens un écran affichant 4 *Utilitaires macOS* (Restaurer d'après une sauvegarde Time Machine > Réinstaller macOS Big Sur > Safari > Utilitaire de disque) ?​


----------



## Ades94 (5 Septembre 2021)

Je suis sur l’iPad et je te confirme que je suis sur l’écran avec les 4 choix sur le Mac


----------



## macomaniac (5 Septembre 2021)

Parfait. Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires*. Tu trouves un Terminal que tu lances.

- passe la commande :​

```
csrutil disable
```

qui désactive le *SIP*

Puis quitte le Terminal > va à : *Menu*  > *Redémarrer*. Préviens quand tu seras de retour dans ta session habituelle d'utilisateur.


----------



## Ades94 (5 Septembre 2021)

c'est bon je suis de retour


----------



## macomaniac (5 Septembre 2021)

Bon. J'ai fait l'hypothèse que l'action du *SIP* (qui verrouille des permissions sur toutes sortes d'objets une fois l'OS démarré) --> avait fait avorter l'opération d'extraction de la commande *tar* sur le fichier *Payload*. On va bien voir si ça marche à présent que le *SIP* est désactivé. Je te réorganise le schéma pour la 2è séquence d'opérations.

- *a)* passe la commande :

```
cd ~/Desktop/TOTO
```

qui te re-loge dans le dossier *TOTO*.

- *a)* passe ensuite la commande :

```
sudo tar xvzf Payload
```

qui décompresse le fichier *Payload* contenu dans le dossier *InstallMacOSX.pkg* de *TOTO*. Si ça fonctionne => un affichage vertigineux va défiler dans le *terminal*.

=> est-ce que tu as de nouveau un message d'échec ou pas ?


----------



## Ades94 (5 Septembre 2021)

Toujours oui


```
maupoussin@macbook-air-de-franck TOTO % cd ~/Desktop/TOTO
maupoussin@macbook-air-de-franck TOTO % sudo tar xvzf Payload
Password:
tar: Error opening archive: Failed to open 'Payload'
maupoussin@macbook-air-de-franck TOTO %
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Septembre 2021)

Dernière hypothèse : l'interpréteur de commandes *zsh* plante à exécuter la commande. Tu vas essayer en repassant en *shell* : *bash* (l'ancien interpréteur de commandes des versions précédentes de macOS).

- va à la barre de menus supérieure du Terminal > *Préférences* > *Général*. À la rubrique : *Ouvrir les shells avec* > coche l'option : *commande (chemin d'accès complet)* > et dans le champ de saisie subalterne > là où tu lis : */bin/zsh* => édite à la main pour qu'il soit inscrit */bin/bash*.​
Puis quitte une fois le Terminal > relance-le et poste ici l'invite de commande affichée dans la fenêtre ouverte => que je voie si le changement a été effectif.


----------



## Ades94 (5 Septembre 2021)

```
Last login: Sun Sep  5 10:55:26 on ttys000

The default interactive shell is now zsh.
To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
macbook-air-de-franck:~ maupoussin$
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Septembre 2021)

Bon : tu es en *shell* : *bash* à présent. Repasse (successivement) les 2 commandes :

```
cd ~/Desktop/TOTO
sudo tar xvzf Payload
```

qui te relogent dans *TOTO* > puis effectuent l'extraction de *Payload* (sans la réussite de cette extraction --> c'est f.... ichu)

Encore le message d'échec ou un affichage vertigineux ?


----------



## Ades94 (5 Septembre 2021)

Toujours le message d'erreur


----------



## macomaniac (5 Septembre 2021)

Alors il n'y a plus rien à faire. Et dire que cette manipulation consistant à générer un installateur complet *Install OS X El Capitan.app* à partir d'un paquet d'installation : *InstallMacOSX.pkg* --> je l'ai pratiquée  expérimentalement (et fait pratiquer) sans aucune difficulté naguère...

- bon. En ce qui concerne les modifications qu'on avait apportées à ton Mac --> pour le *shell* du *terminal* : reviens au menu *Terminal* > *Préférences* > *Général* > et édite à rebours : */bin/bash* => */bin/zsh*. Après une relance du *terminal* > tu seras repassé en *zsh*. Pour le *SIP* : tu réouvres la session de secours comme précédemment > et dans son *terminal* tu passes la commande inverse :​

```
csrutil enable
```

qui réactive le *SIP* > puis tu reviens dans ta session d'utilisateur.

- en ce qui concerne le problème d'installation de ton vieux Mac --> en résumé : c'est foutu si tu disposes d'un *Mac M1* comme seul outil. Je peux te proposer de m'expédier par la Poste une clé USB (*8 Go* ou davantage) > je la configurerai en clé d'installation démarrable d'El Capitan et je te la réexpédierai illico. À toi de voir si ça t'intéresse.​


----------



## boninmi (5 Septembre 2021)

Et donc Apple verrouille de plus en plus la réinstallation d'anciens OS Mac ?


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Septembre 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Et donc Apple verrouille de plus en plus la réinstallation d'anciens OS Mac ?


Non. Il ne faut pas jeter aux orties ses DVD d’installation, c’est tout.

J’ai d’anciens Mac et j’installe tout ce que je veux dessus sans même recourir une autre machine.


----------



## Locke (5 Septembre 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Et donc Apple verrouille de plus en plus la réinstallation d'anciens OS Mac ?


Non, c'est le fait qu'avec un Mac de 2021 qu'il n'est pas possible déjà en interne de ne pas pouvoir installer une version antérieure de macOS, mais aussi l'impossibilité de créer un support de démarrage, clé ou disque dur USB. J'ai gardé mon vieux MBP de 2010 pour le cas où.


----------



## boninmi (5 Septembre 2021)

Mon iMac début 2009 va bientôt valoir de l'or


----------

